# Recent Picture of You-Part III



## Paul (Apr 28, 2007)

I made a new thread for posting recent pictures of you for two reasons. For some reason when I tried to view a post from the old thread all I got was a blank page, eventhough every other thread works fine for me. Second the thread has become very long and in an attempt to slim the thread I thought I might make a new one.

Sooooooo here is a recent picture of me taken April 26, 2007.







Also here are some other pictures taken that same day in Gimli, Manitoba about an hour north of Winnipeg along the shore of Lake Winnipeg. Gimli is both a fishing village as well as a resort town. Here is a view of some of the boats up on dry dock as the lake is still frozen over. Notice the two gulls on the ice.







This is a picture of the Canadian Coast Guard vessel stationed at Gimli. It is on dry dock until the ice melts.











This is one of the many bears which graced the streets of Winnipeg in 2005 as a fund raiser for the Canadian Cancer Society. This bear has now found a permanent home in Gimli.

Paul


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people. 

Here ya go. 

View attachment P1020235.jpg


----------



## Isa (Apr 29, 2007)

Taken yesterday: moi playing with a good friends baby.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2007)

You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow. 

Pic of cactopus and me:






Pic of the two of us plus two good friends of mine:


----------



## Ash (Apr 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pic of cactopus and me:



Yay you! :wubu:


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.



Love the shirt, love the glasses, love the jeans. To quote Jimi Hendrix, Foxy Lady.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.



Where is that smart boy?! I want to rep him for having such good taste! BBMe, you look delicious, and he is very handsome. Good goin'! The dress worked out well.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Isa, you have the MOST beautiful smile.

AM, I want your hair.

BBM, right choice on the dress!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.





Isa said:


> Taken yesterday: moi playing with a good friends baby.




I'm loving these photos! Your smiles are contagious... I want your senses of style to be also!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2007)

out.of.habit. said:


> Where is that smart boy?! I want to rep him for having such good taste! BBMe, you look delicious, and he is very handsome. Good goin'! The dress worked out well.


He's on his way back home right now after dropping me off in the boonies. lol. He'll post more pics when he's online again. 

Thanks, o.o.h. and Waxwing for the wonderful compliments!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...



Thats a lovely dress BBM.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.



Out of all the other photos you've posted, I just noticed how much I like your hair color in this shot. Wowzers! Tell me you've done something different.


----------



## Paul (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW WEEE! what a lovely pict AnnMarie! This one shows every cute bit, yummmmm.

Paul.


----------



## Paul (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe,

You both made a very lovely couple. You made a good choice by going with the white dress. You must have been the belle of the ball.

Paul.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Ashley, Sasha, and Paul! 

Here's one more that a friend just sent me:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Ashley, Sasha, and Paul!
> 
> Here's one more that a friend just sent me:



AND we have proof that you didn't spill anything on the dress!


----------



## SummerG (Apr 30, 2007)

me, SummerG and Nick, SlackerFA partying it up at the Heavenly Bodies 10th anniversary party


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> AND we have proof that you didn't spill anything on the dress!



I know! And that included the strawberries and chocolate mousse I ate, the champagne I drank, and dinner beforehand at a Thai restaurant (for which I did, admittedly, tuck a napkin into my cleavage. LOL!) Aren't you proud?


----------



## SummerG (Apr 30, 2007)

and another one, but, from before the party, so my eyes actually look open  (also the larger version of my current avatar)


----------



## SummerG (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Ashley, Sasha, and Paul!
> 
> Here's one more that a friend just sent me:


 
I love when (SS)BBW rock the formal wear! Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> I love when (SS)BBW rock the formal wear! Absolutely GORGEOUS!



Seconded! You look great, BBM -- love the pearls! -- and I'm glad you and your date had a good time. (Bet he's happy!)

Summer, thanks for posting! Love this pic -- we were both in very fine form last night . But crikey, were my pupils really that dilated ?


----------



## SummerG (Apr 30, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Seconded! You look great, BBM -- love the pearls! -- and I'm glad you and your date had a good time. (Bet he's happy!)
> 
> Summer, thanks for posting! Love this pic -- we were both in very fine form last night . But crikey, were my pupils really that dilated ?



HAH! I Just noticed that! You just might have been in more dark than I was... I tend to cast a large shadow


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

ginny, you are rocking the shit out of that dress and that boy. love it.

and seeing summer's pictures reminds me that i SO need to make it to one of those dances someday!!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 30, 2007)

These were taken by JoyJoy just a few days ago during her recent California gambit. 

View attachment russ apr07 0.jpg


View attachment russ apr07 1.jpg


View attachment russ apr07disgruntled.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 30, 2007)

For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean. 

View attachment russ apr07.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Apr 30, 2007)

Great coupley photos and party pics, BBMe and Summer.



Isa said:


> Taken yesterday: moi playing with a good friends baby.


Fabulous smile, Isa. You look so pretty and relaxed.



AnnMarie said:


> Here ya go.


Le straightened hair looks lovely.  And that red is beautiful on you.



Santaclear said:


> These were taken by JoyJoy just a few days ago during her recent California gambit.


Who knew you had lovely soulful blue peepers like that? Where's the cityscape, btw? This is ruining my image of you as an urban junglist. You guys must have escaped outside the city for a day.

ETA: You posted the beach pic while I was posting, so now my last line is answered. Fat therapy apparently causes sudden beard loss.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> These were taken by JoyJoy just a few days ago during her recent California gambit.



Very nice mug sir. Complements to JoyJoy's photography also!

Stan


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rainy and Stan.  BTW, lovely pics, everyone! I rarely post on these threads 'cos I wanna compliment everyone.

Remember, don't do drugs. One of the things we're trying to do with the fat therapy program is to get the kids out of gangs, off the streets, and on the path to something constructive. You can help. 

View attachment russ apr07disgruntled.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Apr 30, 2007)

(Re: before AND after pics...)

NOW I know what she meant by what she said in the car last night. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
And, wow, the defuzzing really opens up your face, Sc. Or maybe that was just the chill in the air. What purty peepers! And I can just picture Joy patting those soft-as-a-baby's-butt cheeks post-shave.  

And, hey, I recognize that rock!

I'm glad you two enjoyed her visit.:happy: 



Santaclear said:


> For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...



Hah! Lucky guuuuyyyyy. 

i.e. you look great bbm


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> These were taken by JoyJoy just a few days ago during her recent California gambit.



Love the beard. Pics kinda have that mythical feel....like you write exquisit naturalist novels, live in the woods, and know the secrets of life. LOL One of these pics belong on the front of your first album....gots to be vinyl.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> me, SummerG and Nick, SlackerFA partying it up at the Heavenly Bodies 10th anniversary party



This one is just plain lovely. No joke. You two beam. 

Good times'.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Ashley, Sasha, and Paul!
> 
> Here's one more that a friend just sent me:


 
You look so happy, and upbeat!! And that dress, on you, smokin'. Holy smokes, in fact.  Good looking group of people, I say!


----------



## Isa (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.



Beautiful dress and you look wonderful in it.


----------



## Isa (Apr 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> me, SummerG and Nick, SlackerFA partying it up at the Heavenly Bodies 10th anniversary party



Very nice picture!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...



Beautiful girl + beautiful date + beautiful date = Beautiful memories
Thanks for sharing these- you looked stunning


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean.



Oh man, those are some stunning blue eyes you have Santa- and I love the ocean as the backdrop- Incredible picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Isa said:


> Taken yesterday: moi playing with a good friends baby.




Gorgeous Lady with a beautiful best friend- great pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.



I love that top and your hair AM- nice pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> me, SummerG and Nick, SlackerFA partying it up at the Heavenly Bodies 10th anniversary party





What a cute couple! I love this pic


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.



Wow... beautiful dress, really stunning. It looks like so much fun! You've inspired me- now I will have to bug Accept to take me dancing sometime.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

These are not me (obviously!  ) but they are some new ones of my little fairies. 


























My five year old twins Marina and Mirabella


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2007)

Santy, yer eyes are so luvly!


----------



## loggamatt (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey! What's up with that?? I post a picture and you all run away to a different picture thread!  

Well fine, I don't care... I'll sit all alone in my old picture thread... maybe I'll add some cats to the thread for company, wear a tin foil hat to keep out the bad thoughts, that sort of thing...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...



I'm surprised no one commented yet. Looks like you had a blast at the party. Was the dinner Italian? I can only guess by the one dish I can identify (Rotini I think) and the decorum. And, as always, you look fantastic! Hopefully whoever had the finger in the first pic got what's coming to him!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

loggamatt said:


> Hey! What's up with that?? I post a picture and you all run away to a different picture thread!
> 
> Well fine, I don't care... I'll sit all alone in my old picture thread... maybe I'll add some cats to the thread for company, wear a tin foil hat to keep out the bad thoughts, that sort of thing...



No worries Loggamatt... it was probably my goofy mug that was the final nail in that thread's coffin, maybe you were a contributing factor... dunno... 

Anyhoo... if you do make a tin foil hat...

Pls post px, thx.

fa_man_stan

P.S. So many wonderful pics! This thread really started out with a bang!


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm surprised no one commented yet. Looks like you had a blast at the party. Was the dinner Italian? I can only guess by the one dish I can identify (Rotini I think) and the decorum. And, as always, you look fantastic! Hopefully whoever had the finger in the first pic got what's coming to him!


 

THANKS! Yep, it was italian, the best in the city in fact. And my oh my...I think that I am allergic to some ingrediant in one of the pastas that we had, because I had a wicked headache the rest of the night and into the next day, but it was SOOO worth it. 

The "finger" is my roommate Ian...and he's really cute, and I luvs him so I just patted him on the head and let him go on his merry way


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

Gorgeous pics, Meg. I still think you should be arrested for being so beautiful.  And what restaurant are you talking about? More importantly, have I been there? And if not, we are SO going there when I get back to RVA.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These are not me (obviously!  ) but they are some new ones of my little fairies.
> 
> My five year old twins Marina and Mirabella



GEF, your girls are absolutely beautiful, and these pictures incredibly special. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gorgeous pics, Meg. I still think you should be arrested for being so beautiful.  And what restaurant are you talking about? More importantly, have I been there? And if not, we are SO going there when I get back to RVA.


 

Edo's Squid. That's the name of the restuarant, and yes, they serve squid (along with many many many many other fantastamous dishes). It's a little $$$, but it's a nice splurge.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

GEF, your daughters are just lovely. And so adorable and ethereal in those fairy outfits!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Edo's Squid. That's the name of the restuarant, and yes, they serve squid (along with many many many many other fantastamous dishes). It's a little $$$, but it's a nice splurge.


I've never even heard of that. I have obviously been away too long.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


 

This absolutely needs to be commissioned as a painting and hung on your living room wall. In fact, I might commission it for MY living room wall. Beautiful beutiful little ladies. Distinct, unique, lovely. Must come from such impressive genes


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...



Meg, you look stunning in all of these pics. That some gorgeous makeup you did there. From a fellow makeup fiend, Kudos!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Meg, you look stunning in all of these pics. That some gorgeous makeup you did there. From a fellow makeup fiend, Kudos!!


Now you know why she always does MY makeup when we go out together, Sasha.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm surprised no one commented yet. ...



BJJ....I was surprised, too. I saw these this morning and neglected to comment simply because....well, I didn't want to stand in the front of the line of what I was sure to be a barrage of compliments. LOL


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These are not me (obviously!  ) but they are some new ones of my little fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEF.....as a parent, too, I can only guess at what they mean to you. They are beautiful. And, the whole fairy motif is a blast. Fun. Cute. Adorable. All wrapped into one.

You've inspired me. I don't like postin' too many pics of my wee ones, but I'm gonna.....


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These are not me (obviously!  ) but they are some new ones of my little fairies.
> My five year old twins Marina and Mirabella



That photoshoot looks SO fun!! I LOVE doing fairy photos... (I work as a photographer at penneys) and we have a fairy event once a year, it is by far the most popular event we have. I love doing it, and the kids have so much fun! Your girls are adorable!! Great little models.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

GEF: Your girls are as gorgeous as their mother!

BBMe: You look fabulous in the white! I think you made a great choice, and I'm really glad you had a good time!

I love these picture threads! Everyone looks so good...but there are a pair of blue eyes that are pretty darn special to me. :batting:


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> GEF: Your girls are as gorgeous as their mother!
> 
> BBMe: You look fabulous in the white! I think you made a great choice, and I'm really glad you had a good time!
> 
> ...



JoyJoy and Santa.....these pics are great. Scrumptous. But, you know, it's not the pic but the feeling within or put off by the pic that we really comment on. Right? That said, your last pic of you together is really spectacular: touching, warm, adorable, sincere. It's the _feeling_ in that pic I want the world to feel....all at the same time.

<screams out highrise window at Chicagoans below> "Make Love, now war, will ya?!"

<breathes deep...almost a sigh>

Thank you.


----------



## Tina (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> :wubu: View attachment 19090
> :wubu:



Wooo hooo!! Cool.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd like to take this opportunity to note, as many others have before me, that we have one helluva good-looking crowd here. And their families are good-lookin' too!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mr. Pants and Tina. Unfortunately it wasn't all sunshine and daisies... 

we had our scuffles

but the making up was magnificent!

 (Just kidding....it really was ALL sunshine and daisies.)


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks, Mr. Pants and Tina. Unfortunately it wasn't all sunshine and daisies...
> View attachment 19111
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* you guys are cute to the point of explosion.


----------



## GPL (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...



Girl, you are absolutely breathtaking, hun!!
That smile! That hair! That dress! That body:smitten: 
Thanks so much for posting these:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 30, 2007)

SummerG said:


> and another one, but, from before the party, so my eyes actually look open  (also the larger version of my current avatar)



Summer, you look great in these new pics:bow: 
The new glasses suit you very well, and your hair is great. You are a cutie:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks, Mr. Pants and Tina. Unfortunately it wasn't all sunshine and daisies...



I liked this suspicious looking one too. 

View attachment 100_2102.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks, Mr. Pants and Tina. Unfortunately it wasn't all sunshine and daisies...
> [pic]
> 
> we had our scuffles
> ...




Next time you guys go out, I wanna come.


----------



## GPL (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...



Girl, you look like an angel:bow: :smitten: :smitten: 
So pretty...:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

picture of myself and microsoft paperclip after lotsa sex. *sigh* no self control.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 30, 2007)

Went to a bbw party this past weekend in Indy and got to meet Chunkymonkey from here. So here is a pic of us together. I swear I look so freakin white next to her. 
Stacey 

View attachment meandchunk.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...
> 
> ]



flava what? hottie alert! dizzam. You fine fine fine fine.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Next time you guys go out, I wanna come.


Okay, but you I won't be making up with!


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> picture of myself and microsoft paperclip after lotsa sex. *sigh* no self control.



You two are both just glowing.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

Just for fun....

Here's Magnoiagrows, our two little ones, and mwah. We're walking across Univerity of Chicago's campus on our way to a wedding this weekend. (Magnolia's face is kept out for a reason; and no, she is not in a witness protection program.  )

OH....and, mine is the "cheesy" one. 

View attachment sat1.JPG


View attachment sat2.JPG


View attachment sat3.JPG


View attachment sat4.JPG


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 30, 2007)

bigplaidpants, those are some cute kids. They look very happy in these pictures.  You and your wife seem to have done very well.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 30, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> bigplaidpants, those are some cute kids. They look very happy in these pictures.  You and your wife seem to have done very well.



Thx, Chimpi. They's the apple uh' me eye.


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Just for fun....
> 
> Here's Magnoiagrows, our two little ones, and mwah. We're walking across Univerity of Chicago's campus on our way to a wedding this weekend. (Magnolia's face is kept out for a reason; and no, she is not in a witness protection program.  )
> 
> OH....and, mine is the "cheesy" one.



You are a lucky guy- look at that beautiful family! My favorite photo by far though, is the first one, with Magnolia holding your daughter's hand. It's the way your daughter is skipping along. Ah! These pictures just made my day. Very sweet.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Just for fun....
> 
> Here's Magnoiagrows, our two little ones, and mwah. We're walking across Univerity of Chicago's campus on our way to a wedding this weekend. (Magnolia's face is kept out for a reason; and no, she is not in a witness protection program.  )
> 
> OH....and, mine is the "cheesy" one.



Very nice pics Plaid! You have two very beautiful daughters and if I may say, your wife has a nice back side!  Great picture of you too, I wouldn't call it "cheesy" by any means... Maybe a little bit of symbolism...? Stop sign behind head... man of the house "holding the line" or "the buck stops here" or something like that... 

Stan


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2007)

If it showed up, its supposed to be a picture of me and my sister at my other sisters 21st birthday.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks, Mr. Pants and Tina. Unfortunately it wasn't all sunshine and daisies...
> View attachment 19111
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics JoyJoy! It looks like you and Santaclear had a wonderful time! I can understand about things not being all sunhine and daisies JoyJoy, you don't have to sugar coat it... The fog and ice plants of Northern Calif. can also be quite romantic! (cool, cozy and succulent actually...)

Stan


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean.
> View attachment 19071



Hmmm....






Indeed, very album-cover like.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone that said the nice things about the pics of my girls 

Beautiful family you have there BBP *thumbs up*


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.



 cute and relaxed


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

Isa said:


> Taken yesterday: moi playing with a good friends baby.



awwww, doggie...I love labs.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...



That is one hot dress!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> If it showed up, its supposed to be a picture of me and my sister at my other sisters 21st birthday.



Awwww cute pic!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Woot, I had a party on Saturday night. Here's pics from that, and from dinner with the girls on Friday night...



Woah...GORGEOUS! Hmmm, I might have to see about dropping by to visit sometime this summer 

Definitely hot stuff.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These are not me (obviously!  ) but they are some new ones of my little fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cute kiddies


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Love the shirt, love the glasses, love the jeans. To quote Jimi Hendrix, Foxy Lady.



Thanks Philly, always appreciative of those who appreciate the glasses. 



Waxwing said:


> AM, I want your hair.



To keep in a locket and cast spells? No. 



Fuzzy said:


> Out of all the other photos you've posted, I just noticed how much I like your hair color in this shot. Wowzers! Tell me you've done something different.



I went a redder red about 2 months ago, and it's lightening a little... so, basically, with reds, it changes every couple of weeks...lol  thanks fuzzy!



Paul said:


> WOW WEEE! what a lovely pict AnnMarie! This one shows every cute bit, yummmmm.



Aww, thanks Paul, I appreciate that. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love that top and your hair AM- nice pic


Thanks GEF... I like the top too, wasn't sure when I got it, but after wearing it twice, I kind of dig it. 



rainyday said:


> Le straightened hair looks lovely.  And that red is beautiful on you.



Thanks rainy.  The Chi is a Godsend!!!!!



ZainTheInsane said:


> cute and relaxed



Thanks Zain.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, so this is the new thread - participate people.
> 
> Here ya go.



Ya know, AM, I think the whole "I hate shrugs" thing is going to haunt my FA career until the day I die . You look great, and I love how the shrug matches your hair!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

First, I love multi-quote right now. Makes catching up sooooo much easier!!! 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.



Such cute pics, BBMe, you picked the right dress and I'm glad you guys had a great time.  



SummerG said:


> me, SummerG and Nick, SlackerFA partying it up at the Heavenly Bodies 10th anniversary party



Awww, so cute. Was great to see you both (even briefly) - and Summer, the bunny and I have a date with destiny!! :eat2:



supersoup said:


> and seeing summer's pictures reminds me that i SO need to make it to one of those dances someday!!



Damn straight, woman! 



Santaclear said:


> For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean.



It's so great to see pics from you, but the sans beard variety is amazing... you can see your handsome face and your eyes look like they were plugged in. Bravo!!

Glad you guys had so much fun. 




bigplaidpants said:


> Just for fun....
> Here's Magnoiagrows, our two little ones, and mwah. We're walking across Univerity of Chicago's campus on our way to a wedding this weekend. (Magnolia's face is kept out for a reason; and no, she is not in a witness protection program.  )
> OH....and, mine is the "cheesy" one.



So cute, and the one of you isn't cheesy, you look cute! 

And GEF, I think I missed quoting you by mistake, but that last picture of your girls (well, all of them, but especially the last) is sooooo gorgeous - such a wonderful memory and setting!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Ya know, AM, I think the whole "I hate shrugs" thing is going to haunt my FA career until the day I die . You look great, and I love how the shrug matches your hair!



LOL.... that one is built in to the shirt, but at least you recognized and acknowledged the look! 

Thanks.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You asked for pics of Senior Ball - you got 'em.  Only a couple of mine turned out (the others were blurry for some reason), but fear not, because my wonderful date (ahem: :wubu: ) will be posting others either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Pic of cactopus and me:
> 
> ...




That's a beautiful dress!


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 30, 2007)

Crazy pic I took on my cell phone, thought it was cool ^_^


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

oh and another pic of me smiling. took it with paper clip lover earlier.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Apr 30, 2007)

More pictures with my girls... 

View attachment MelinBoobs.jpg


View attachment Mel,Me,Carla.jpg


View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 30, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> More pictures with my girls...



Wow...that's all I can say... Amazing. :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

Diggin' on some ice cream on a lazy Sunday.... yummy! 

View attachment me_coldstone.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 30, 2007)

JoyJoy and Santaclear, I love those photos, 'specially the suspicious one. 

BothGunsBlazing, I don't know how you could have kept your paperclip romance from me! Color me jealous! (Not telling who I'm jealous of!)

AnnMarie, you couldn't be un-cute if you tried REALLY hard.

BabyJeep, how do you keep your hair so straight and shiny?

Yankee, one word: Smokin'.  (Smilies don't count as words!)

GEF, your girls are simply adorable. (They get it from you.)

I'm over my parentheses allowance, aren't I?


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Diggin' on some ice cream on a lazy Sunday.... yummy!



Cold Stone! *drool*


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a pic that was sent to me today of me from this past weekend. I am soooo not a be up in front of everyone attention person. And at the party the DJ called me up in front of everyone and sat me in a chair and one of the guys gave me a lap dance. And the DJ had a shot for me that was bought by ChunkeyMonkey. This was all in honor of my 35th birthday coming up soon. I WAS HORRIED...and wanted to die. All my friends thought it was HILARIOUS because they know how I am. Here I shall post two....first this is the one where you can see me.
Stacey 

View attachment lapdance.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 30, 2007)

See the girl laughing so hard she is red faced. That is my friend Liz...she so enjoyed my agony. She said that made her whole weekend. Got to love your friends
Stacey 

View attachment lapdance2.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

this paperclip is my work pal. don't tell, but sometimes we make angry love in the loft.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> this paperclip is my work pal. don't tell, but sometimes we make angry love in the loft.



My god, first BothGunsBlazing's torrid love affair with a paperclip, and now this? I had no idea paperclips were such _slutty_ office supplies.


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> My god, first BothGunsBlazing's torrid love affair with a paperclip, and now this? I had no idea paperclips were such _slutty_ office supplies.



I did. :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I did. :smitten:



You made me swear never to speak of your torrid love affair with the three-hole punch! 

Ahhhhahahahahahaha! Three-hole punch. I'm bawdier than The Canterbury Tales, thanksverymuch.


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahem! It was a red Swingline, for your information. 

*deadly glare*


----------



## supersoup (Apr 30, 2007)

harlots.

paperclips is where it's at.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 1, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> More pictures with my girls...



Jeep, the pics with you and Melissa and Carla are great, but the last pic, the one of you by yourself. WOW!!! You look absolutely BEAUTIFUL. You have such beautiful eyes, and your smile is radiating. Gorgeous shot of a gorgeous lady!


----------



## GuitarHeroFA (May 1, 2007)

i think i was alittle tipsy in this one 

View attachment new cropped pic (2).jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Jeep, the pics with you and Melissa and Carla are great, but the last pic, the one of you by yourself. WOW!!! You look absolutely BEAUTIFUL. You have such beautiful eyes, and your smile is radiating. Gorgeous shot of a gorgeous lady!



What he said... :wubu:


----------



## lemmink (May 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> this paperclip is my work pal. don't tell, but sometimes we make angry love in the loft.



That is the most awesome paperclip ever.

My boyfriend and I are now sitting around pretending to be the paperclip and saying GRRRR and HRRRR at each other. Thanks for brightening up an otherwise ordinary evening.


----------



## lemmink (May 1, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> If it showed up, its supposed to be a picture of me and my sister at my other sisters 21st birthday.



Dig the pic!


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

Re the scuffles pic...

You two are SO not scary, adorable yes, but not scary. :happy:


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 1, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> BabyJeep, how do you keep your hair so straight and shiny?




It's this special little recipe that I like to call..... genetics.  


Thanks for the compliments guys! :batting:


----------



## This1Yankee (May 1, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Just for fun....
> 
> Here's Magnoiagrows, our two little ones, and mwah. We're walking across Univerity of Chicago's campus on our way to a wedding this weekend. (Magnolia's face is kept out for a reason; and no, she is not in a witness protection program.  )
> 
> OH....and, mine is the "cheesy" one.


 

Okay, cute girls and all...

BUT WHERE CAN I FIND THE YELLOW DRESS IN MY SIZE?! Oh *swoon*. Cutie girls, cutie clothes. Might want to look into separate phone lines soon, because yours are going to be ringing off the hook.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 1, 2007)

GuitarHeroFA said:


> i think i was alittle tipsy in this one


 

...still hot, even when drunk. This is a good sign :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 1, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is a pic that was sent to me today of me from this past weekend. I am soooo not a be up in front of everyone attention person. And at the party the DJ called me up in front of everyone and sat me in a chair and one of the guys gave me a lap dance. And the DJ had a shot for me that was bought by ChunkeyMonkey. This was all in honor of my 35th birthday coming up soon. I WAS HORRIED...and wanted to die. All my friends thought it was HILARIOUS because they know how I am. Here I shall post two....first this is the one where you can see me.
> Stacey




Cute photos, Dreamer! Now... where'd you get that camo dress?? 

Glad you had a good time at the party!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 1, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is a pic that was sent to me today of me from this past weekend. I am soooo not a be up in front of everyone attention person. And at the party the DJ called me up in front of everyone and sat me in a chair and one of the guys gave me a lap dance. And the DJ had a shot for me that was bought by ChunkeyMonkey. This was all in honor of my 35th birthday coming up soon. I WAS HORRIED...and wanted to die. All my friends thought it was HILARIOUS because they know how I am. Here I shall post two....first this is the one where you can see me.
> Stacey



LOL!! Classic. In this pic alone, there are at least 2 other folk takin' pictures!! You look wonderful and like your having a great time, dreamer!

The pics of you and CM....are an uplift. Thanks!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Okay, cute girls and all...
> 
> BUT WHERE CAN I FIND THE YELLOW DRESS IN MY SIZE?! Oh *swoon*. Cutie girls, cutie clothes. Might want to look into separate phone lines soon, because yours are going to be ringing off the hook.



First, you have to have a grandma who likes to buy stuff that mom and dad won't. Second, Target. But, you'll have to get into a 5T.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 1, 2007)

I actually got that dress ages ago on ebay. I have two actually. The tank one that is a bit long and had the slits on the side. And I have another that has no slits, a bit shorter and a short sleeve. I love me some blue camo
Stacey


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 1, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL!! Classic. In this pic alone, there are at least 2 other folk takin' pictures!! You look wonderful and like your having a great time, dreamer!
> 
> The pics of you and CM....are an uplift. Thanks!



Thanks...it was a fun weekend.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

All these wonderful and entertaining pictures. The families that GEF and BPP have are priceless. If I have missed any others, sorry.

You almost have to keep this thread up, to keep up.

Here is my latest.






Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

GuitarHeroFA said:


> i think i was alittle tipsy in this one



Nice  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And GEF, I think I missed quoting you by mistake, but that last picture of your girls (well, all of them, but especially the last) is sooooo gorgeous - such a wonderful memory and setting!



Thank you so much  

Thanks to Zain and Out.of.habit, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is a pic that was sent to me today of me from this past weekend. I am soooo not a be up in front of everyone attention person. And at the party the DJ called me up in front of everyone and sat me in a chair and one of the guys gave me a lap dance. And the DJ had a shot for me that was bought by ChunkeyMonkey. This was all in honor of my 35th birthday coming up soon. I WAS HORRIED...and wanted to die. All my friends thought it was HILARIOUS because they know how I am. Here I shall post two....first this is the one where you can see me.
> Stacey



Omg lucky Lady- looks like you had a FANTASTIC night


----------



## Jes (May 1, 2007)

Smushygirl has a shot of my butt (there's a reason for that) that I told her she could post. Has she? i didn't look.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> All these wonderful and entertaining pictures. The families that GEF and BPP have are priceless. If I have missed any others, sorry.
> 
> You almost have to keep this thread up, to keep up.
> 
> ...



Thank you  and that is a happy, shiny dog! I bet your grandson loves him


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 1, 2007)

great shots of you and the fambly, Mr. Pants!  love the skipping/hand-holding one


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

PawPaw, is your pit as sweet pup? My son and I had one once and he was a sweetie pie. Unless he was eating a piggy ear. When he was eating a piggy ear it was best to just leave him to it... 

Fabulous pics here, and adorable kids.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> PawPaw, is your pit as sweet pup? My son and I had one once and he was a sweetie pie. Unless he was eating a piggy ear. When he was eating a piggy ear it was best to just leave him to it...
> 
> Fabulous pics here, and adorable kids.




She absolutely, loves kids.( especially slow running chubby ones) 

She is very sweet. Loves everyone except my brother. I can take anything from her except a frozen chicken breast. She gets up and walks away.

I have been feeding these dogs for 20+ yrs. Will not tolerate human aggression.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

They are a great breed and very sweet, unless abused and raised not to be nice. I love their grins. 

My son and I always laughed about the stereotype of dogs that mirror or look like their owners. My son and I are fat; Joe was ripped.  I have to say, though, in many respects, his was a situation once described by Thea Vidale as "Body by Nautilus, brains by Mattel."


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2007)

Lots of wonderful pictures from everybody! If I could, I'd rep and give kudos to all of you! Here's another one for the iPeeps, couldn't quite get all the Bradys together on this one though... I finally found where this other guy was, he'll have to do...

This one's for you gaptoof! 

View attachment iSite_2.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw (May 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Lots of wonderful pictures from everybody! If I could, I'd rep and give kudos to all of you! Here's another one for the iPeeps, couldn't quite get all the Bradys together on this one though... I finally found where this other guy was, he'll have to do...
> 
> This one's for you gaptoof!



DUDE!!

You so could be Alan Alda. I know it has been said. But, ever think about making some change impersonating?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 1, 2007)

This is me, country still at a bbq.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> DUDE!!
> 
> You so could be Alan Alda. I know it has been said. But, ever think about making some change impersonating?
> 
> ...



Hey Paw Paw, Thanks for the kudos! That's a great picture of you and your ol' pup! I'm enjoying this thread too, digital cameras are pretty cool. One of these days if they have a casting call for a revisit of MASH, I'll be there 

Stan


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Dang it, won't let me rep you again, Stan. Cutie pie. 

Sasha, you are so lovely. This photo is no exception.


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey Paw Paw, Thanks for the kudos! That's a great picture of you and your ol' pup! I'm enjoying this thread too, digital cameras are pretty cool. One of these days if they have a casting call for a revisit of MASH, I'll be there
> 
> Stan



No, no, no. Alan Alda is a member here under the handle fa_man_stan. Nice pics, Alan! 

Stan was last seen on NBC playing a conservative Republican running for president on the West Wing. A real strech there I might say for the Cali-boy!


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2007)

Recent pic. Don't think I've posted here before. 

Side burns. Like 'em, hate 'em? Are they mutton chops yet? I was told they were too small, more like lamb chops.  

View attachment PHTO0018mod.JPG


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 1, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> All these wonderful and entertaining pictures. The families that GEF and BPP have are priceless. If I have missed any others, sorry.
> 
> You almost have to keep this thread up, to keep up.
> 
> ...





liz (di-va) said:


> great shots of you and the fambly, Mr. Pants!  love the skipping/hand-holding one



Hey Paw Paw and Liz - I think I've rep'd or replied to everyone else.  Thanks for the generous comments. Really; they warm me up.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Recent pic. Don't think I've posted here before.
> 
> Side burns. Like 'em, hate 'em? Are they mutton chops yet? I was told they were too small, more like lamb chops.



I am a strong believer in the power of the 'chops. Keep 'em! Grow 'em bigger if you can! That's my opinion, anyway. But let's see what the ladies think.

It took me forever to grow mine, because I don't get much facial hair above the jawline. I finally acquired a respectable pair a few years ago, but as soon as I got 'em the winds of indie fashion shifted, and now all the other stylish-bohemian type guys are rocking the full beard, which I seem to be genetically incapable of :doh:. Damn my light'n'fluffy Teutonic blondeness!


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No, no, no. Alan Alda is a member here under the handle fa_man_stan. Nice pics, Alan!



You say Alan, I say Viggo, but what's the diff? I just hope that when I reach his age I look as good as he does .



BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me, country still at a bbq.



Once again, Sasha smites the hated Fat Girl Angle Shot with the power of her hot double chin and sweetheart smile! I love it :wubu:.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 1, 2007)

Well....here's my contribution.... we were testing a new digital camera at a few weeks ago.... this me and my very messy desk(s)... yes that whole area is mine :doh: .... the other is just... me!  

View attachment me_work_01.jpg


View attachment me_work_03.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No, no, no. Alan Alda is a member here under the handle fa_man_stan. Nice pics, Alan!
> 
> Stan was last seen on NBC playing a conservative Republican running for president on the West Wing. A real strech there I might say for the Cali-boy!



You blew my cover Spanky?! Oh well, now everybody knows... Actually "Hot Lips" has put on quite a few pounds and is lurking on the boards as well. As for the West Wing, it's a gig, ya gotta keep working... You know what I'm saying?! I almost had a gig on "Walker, Texas Ranger" but at rehersal they said that my Cali-boy west coast accent was so bad, I was liable to get lynched for trying to play a Texan...



Spanky said:


> Recent pic. Don't think I've posted here before.
> 
> Side burns. Like 'em, hate 'em? Are they mutton chops yet? I was told they were too small, more like lamb chops.



The side burns look good on you sir! I'd classify them as mutton chops... I once heard that eating lamb chops makes hair grow on your chest; may not completely apply here, just sayin'...



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well....here's my contribution.... we were testing a new digital camera at a few weeks ago.... this me and my very messy desk(s)... yes that whole area is mine :doh: .... the other is just... me!



Beautiful pics Violet! I don't know about the Princess thing but you certainly appear to be the Queen of your Realm!

Stan


----------



## GPL (May 1, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> More pictures with my girls...



Girl, you look stunning!!!:wubu:


----------



## GPL (May 1, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me, country still at a bbq.



You can make everybody love you with your smile, hottie:wubu:


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

GPL, we've never seen a pic of you. How about it?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> GPL, we've never seen a pic of you. How about it?



You missed them, he's posted a couple before.


----------



## GPL (May 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You missed them, he's posted a couple before.



Yes, and noone replied!


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Really? Sheesh, I guess I DID miss them. Bummer!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 1, 2007)

On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 1, 2007)

i felt piratey today.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 1, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i felt piratey today.



mmmmmm...Pirates are hot


----------



## Tina (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...


Sandie and Rachael, you both look so cute, and both with darling outfits. 


ClashCityRocker said:


> i felt piratey today.


Yarrr!!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...



Quite possibly the most beautiful mother/daughter pair I've ever seen.


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2007)

GPL said:


> Yes, and noone replied!



That means you need to post it again since it's in the closed thread and we can no longer comment on how handsome you are.


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yarrr!!!



Took the word right out of my mouth!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 1, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i felt piratey today.



Hottie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Recent pic. Don't think I've posted here before.
> 
> Side burns. Like 'em, hate 'em? Are they mutton chops yet? I was told they were too small, more like lamb chops.



Glad that you decided to show more than your gorgeous bum this time


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...




Very cute pics and I love the tops being worn. They both look so comfortable.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...



Beautiful pics Sandie, sounds like you guys had a good time!

Stan


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 1, 2007)

berries and cream face!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i felt piratey today.



Permission to come aboard?


----------



## Paul (May 1, 2007)

No one noticed my picture in my above post? Oh well! Ce la vie. 

Paul.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> No one noticed my picture in my above post? Oh well! Ce la vie.
> 
> Paul.



Do you mean the first post in the thread?? I did!!!  You look great, but I was so busy trying to get the thread going full speed again that I completely forgot to drop a line.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 1, 2007)

Here is one from the weekend. Me and a friend Mike. 

View attachment Berna%20%26%20Michael.JPG


----------



## Ash (May 1, 2007)

We had this Student Appreciation Picnic on Friday, and I got a cheesy airbrush tattoo in celebration. Here are some totally candid shots that one of my work/study students took while I was actually trying to work. 

View attachment HPIM1093-1.jpg


View attachment HPIM1092-1.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 1, 2007)

^^^ major hottie right here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 1, 2007)

I think BGB is just starting to figure out that some of the hottest Dims babes are from Va.


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 19265
> 
> 
> View attachment 19266



Cuuuuuuute!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think BGB is just starting to figure out that some of the hottest Dims babes are from Va.



Yeah .. just starting .. to figure out .. yes .. :batting:


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> No one noticed my picture in my above post? Oh well! Ce la vie.
> 
> Paul.



You look like a good guy, Paul, and I consider it pretty awesome that you live in a town called "Gimli" .


----------



## elle camino (May 1, 2007)

sandie i know i always say this exact same thing, but you and your daughter are two of the most unbelieveably lovely women i have ever seen. seriously. and you have the most fantastic smile, lady.


----------



## Paul (May 1, 2007)

No prob Anne.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> We had this Student Appreciation Picnic on Friday, and I got a cheesy airbrush tattoo in celebration. Here are some totally candid shots that one of my work/study students took while I was actually trying to work.
> 
> View attachment 19265
> 
> ...



I've run out of new and creative ways to say "you're a hottie," so I can't give these photos the response they deserve :doh:.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

At a playground this past weekend.


View attachment 035-Me playground-sm.jpg​


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> On Saturday, my cute daughter and I decided to go shopping. We had a girly day....smoothies, clothes shopping, make-up shopping at Ulta...lots of fun! This is us just before we left...



So it's true what they say about good looks running in the family ! You both look wonderful.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> At a playground this past weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19268​



Cute pic, you look adorable!! It's always fun to visit playgrounds, isn't it?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Cute pic, you look adorable!! It's always fun to visit playgrounds, isn't it?



Thanks! It was fun. Even if I didn't...um...fit! lol

View attachment 041-Me slide sm.jpg​


----------



## BBWModel (May 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sandie and Rachael, you both look so cute, and both with darling outfits.





Blackjack said:


> Quite possibly the most beautiful mother/daughter pair I've ever seen.





Isa said:


> Very cute pics and I love the tops being worn. They both look so comfortable.





fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pics Sandie, sounds like you guys had a good time!
> 
> Stan





elle camino said:


> sandie i know i always say this exact same thing, but you and your daughter are two of the most unbelieveably lovely women i have ever seen. seriously. and you have the most fantastic smile, lady.





SlackerFA said:


> So it's true what they say about good looks running in the family ! You both look wonderful.



Thank you all sooooo much! :bow: We had lots of fun, and I just had to wear my new outfit and shoes! LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> No one noticed my picture in my above post? Oh well! Ce la vie.
> 
> Paul.



Im so sorry- I must have missed it since this thread took off so quickly  
Oh, I'm so very jealous of that Winnipeg trip so don't ask me to comment!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> No one noticed my picture in my above post? Oh well! Ce la vie.
> 
> Paul.



I noticed - I think it's the cutest pic I've seen of you. Glad you shared!


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2007)

Debra and I at Harold's NY Deli this past weekend


----------



## Paul (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Green Eyed Fairy and SVS> I always love kind words :yum:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

Are y'all ready for lots and lots of pics? Good.  These are all Andrew's photography. 

The first few are for out.of.habit, my favorite easter bunny. I promised you bunny ear pics - so here you go (finally!) 

View attachment bunny.jpg

View attachment DSCF0027.JPG

View attachment isawwhatudidthere.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

Okay, up next we have pics of Andrew & me hanging out in my living room before Senior Ball.

View attachment andrewlrbeforeball.jpg


View attachment meinlrbeforeball2.jpg


View attachment meinlrbeforeball.JPG


View attachment meinlrbeforeball3.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

More pics of the two of us before the ball, and one (the last one) actually at the ball (though I think that one belongs in the arm folds thread. LOL!).

View attachment meinroombeforeball.jpg


View attachment ilovethisexpression-small.JPG


View attachment meinroombeforeball2-small.JPG


View attachment wowza-small.JPG


View attachment leaningonrail.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2007)

In case you're not tired of pix yet, here's the last set before I head over to the Harold's thread to post pics from there. 

First one of these is me with my girls.  The rest are the venue.

View attachment DSCF0024.JPG


View attachment campuscenterstringquartet.JPG


View attachment emptycarrollroom.JPG


----------



## Isa (May 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks! It was fun. Even if I didn't...um...fit! lol
> 
> View attachment 19269​



Great pics SVS. I haven't thought about a playground in years!


----------



## SoCoCare (May 2, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while... jumping back onto the boards with a recent pic.
These are from Saturday night. There's an obvious progression of adult beverage consumption... trust me, they only got worse as the night progressed. 

View attachment me&mare.jpg


View attachment me&EAB3.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2007)

Here is another picture of Debra from last Sunday. 

View attachment 020aoi3.jpg


----------



## toni (May 2, 2007)

These are a few pics from our deli meet up last week. The first is Carla and me.(not such a great one of me but carla looks adorable, as always! so def worth posting) The second is me and my big giant eclair (my log lol). The third is a pic of Carla's husband Phill and I. We match! Gotta love/respect a man who wears pink! 

View attachment carla.jpg


View attachment log.jpg


View attachment 116-Toni20Phil.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> More pics of the two of us before the ball, and one (the last one) actually at the ball (though I think that one belongs in the arm folds thread. LOL!).
> 
> View attachment 19291
> 
> ...



Haaaah! Loooook atchyou! Struttin' ur stuff, all that bisquick fluff! (um...you said it, above your avatar  )

You deserve to be in pictures.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> At a playground this past weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19268​





SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks! It was fun. Even if I didn't...um...fit! lol
> 
> View attachment 19269​



SVS, you are great. These are fun pics. 

My impressionable 5 year old daughter was next to me when I pulled up this thread and saw your pics. She likes to see all the fun and beaming faces. It was a great fat-positive moment, I think, from a young girl who is bombarded by fat-negative images (like from Disney) and negative fat-talk just from being alive. She commented.

"She can't go down that slide!" she smiled.
I laughed. "That's what she said. She's pretty, though, isn't she."
"She's prettier than me!", the self-proclaimed princess replied. "She's very pretty!"....

Just wanted to share. Thanks.

<go girl>


----------



## out.of.habit (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, up next we have pics of Andrew & me hanging out in my living room before Senior Ball.
> 
> View attachment 19287
> 
> ...



YAY! Awesome. That was *so* the dress to wear those with! Good call, BigBeautifulMe. Thanks for those!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 2, 2007)

GAH! My Dims has been down all morning, and I have to play catch-up.

Okay.

BBM-- This hottie has smacked AND bit my ass before. Let the jealousy ensue.

BothGunsBlazing- I saw no berries and cream. In fact, I didn't even see a stained, berry colored mouth to point to EVIDENCE of berries and cream. Something is awry.

ClashCityRocker- *SWOON* hot.

Berna- How fabulous looking are you? Um, a whole lot.

Ashley- Isn't it FUN to show boob at work? You look adorable.

Sandie and Rachel- PRETTY! Rachel looks like she's about to rock out on someone with that one pose.

<3


----------



## Paw Paw (May 2, 2007)

Man! I go to work, and the whole world posts pics.

So, to all of you.

Very Nice Group!!!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## GPL (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Are y'all ready for lots and lots of pics? Good.  These are all Andrew's photography.
> 
> The first few are for out.of.habit, my favorite easter bunny. I promised you bunny ear pics - so here you go (finally!)
> 
> ...



BBM, you look absolutely breathtaking in every picture you post:smitten: 
Very beautiful smile and great dress!!:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (May 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> More pics of the two of us before the ball, and one (the last one) actually at the ball (though I think that one belongs in the arm folds thread. LOL!).
> 
> View attachment 19291
> 
> ...



You have the sexiest arms:wubu: 
Wanna kiss and squeeze them...

GPL.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sandie and Rachael, you both look so cute, and both with darling outfits.



Hey Tina! yeah it was a comfy and fun day. Thanks!!



Blackjack said:


> Quite possibly the most beautiful mother/daughter pair I've ever seen.



Awww, Blackjack, that is so sweet. And at my age very appreciated. 



Isa said:


> Very cute pics and I love the tops being worn. They both look so comfortable.



Thanks Isa, yeah they are wonderful tops. I have several of that top I am wearing (they come from Big on Batik). They are a summer favorite!



fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pics Sandie, sounds like you guys had a good time!



Hey Stan, yeah Rach and I always have fun. We kinda create our own good time! I'm lucky to have such a sweet daughter. 



elle camino said:


> sandie i know i always say this exact same thing, but you and your daughter are two of the most unbelieveably lovely women i have ever seen. seriously. and you have the most fantastic smile, lady.



That is so sweet, Elle. Thank you, cutie!!



SlackerFA said:


> So it's true what they say about good looks running in the family ! You both look wonderful.



Much appreciated, Slacker. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 2, 2007)

Oh my god, I just read through this whole thread and I think I need a drink, a cigarette, and maybe some chocolate bon bons. So many hot outfits, couples, scenes. I don't know what to do with myself. *fidgets*


----------



## GPL (May 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> GPL, we've never seen a pic of you. How about it?



 
picture of me... 


GPL.
Attached Images

_Quote:
Originally Posted by GPL 
Another picture of me... 


GPL._ 

Ahhh what a good looking man 

Quote:
Originally Posted by BigCutieSasha 
Ahhh what a good looking man 

_Now I get the compliments from you 
Usually I give you the compliments You are always breathtaking, Sasha!!

Tight hugs,
GPL._

Originally Posted by GPL 

_I know how you feel... We're not used to getting compliments...
But that is the risk of stepping out of the dark into the light... 
(By Timberwolf)_

*This was posted in "Recent picture of you" in march 2007 *

_Another one from me:


GPL._

*This one was posted in "Recent picture of you - Part II" on april 22th *
It got no replies, lol.

-

Here are the pictures again, for the ones who missed them;-)











GPL.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Lots of wonderful pictures from everybody! If I could, I'd rep and give kudos to all of you! Here's another one for the iPeeps, couldn't quite get all the Bradys together on this one though... I finally found where this other guy was, he'll have to do...
> 
> This one's for you gaptoof!



Fabulous matrix, alanalda!


----------



## ripley (May 2, 2007)

I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse. 


(Ignore the date stamp, every time I put in new batteries it resets me to 01/01/2005) 

View attachment PICT0361.x.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (May 2, 2007)

Good choice on the hot pink! I always went for glow in the dark... and then it was just kind of a lame white color.  *sigh*


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.
> 
> 
> (Ignore the date stamp, every time I put in new batteries it resets me to 01/01/2005)



Major. Bummer.

As far as the stamp goes, you could try turning it off. Unless _that _resets too...


----------



## ripley (May 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Major. Bummer.
> 
> As far as the stamp goes, you could try turning it off. Unless _that _resets too...



Nope, I just always forget until I am loading them up and see it there, lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.



oh that doggie...oh so cute!

love the pink


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> SVS, you are great. These are fun pics.
> 
> My impressionable 5 year old daughter was next to me when I pulled up this thread and saw your pics. She likes to see all the fun and beaming faces. It was a great fat-positive moment, I think, from a young girl who is bombarded by fat-negative images (like from Disney) and negative fat-talk just from being alive. She commented.
> 
> ...



OMG this little story just made my day. I am beaming. Thanks for sharing this with me!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

Isa said:


> Great pics SVS. I haven't thought about a playground in years!



Thanks, Isa! It wasn't my idea - my guy and I were at a scenic overlook checking out the NYC skyline when he saw the playground and said "hey - photo op!"

I couldn't argue. He's the one with the artistic eye


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

Very nice pics, GPL, I like the second one the best.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks! It was fun. Even if I didn't...um...fit! lol
> 
> View attachment 19269​



SVS, this really _was_ a great photo op! Good eye! You look marvelous.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> SVS, this really _was_ a great photo op! Good eye! You look marvelous.



awwww thanks, o.o.h.!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

Randi, I love these new pics... you look so damn cute, and happy!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.
> 
> 
> (Ignore the date stamp, every time I put in new batteries it resets me to 01/01/2005)



Awwwuuuurrrrgh! Sorry about the need for the cast. I must say, it is a sexay color. Almost the color of my girls' room.  

Addendum: seeing your avatar, I clicked over and checked out your profile pic. I hope I'm in line in saying, "You're beautiful!" Striking smile, great hair, beautiful face. I don't think I remember seeing the virtual-not-real-but-virtually-real you!

The internet, as a whole, has just increased in value.  

(Your nurse is a quite a sexy-lassy, too)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

Here is me from yesterday, decked out in my Sox gear.  The color is a little funky, but whatever.... it's a pic! (This was not an intentional "hide the chin" pic, hair just happened to be there... lol) 

View attachment P1020270.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here is me from yesterday, decked out in my Sox gear.  The color is a little funky, but whatever.... it's a pic! (This was not an intentional "hide the chin" pic, hair just happened to be there... lol)



Awwww. For a second, I was thinking White Sox.

<looks down, and kicks the dirt>

You look nice, anyway.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Awwww. For a second, I was thinking White Sox.
> 
> <looks down, and kicks the dirt>
> 
> You look nice, anyway.




LOL... sorry, I love my Red Sox!


----------



## Tina (May 2, 2007)

GPL said:


> picture of me... for the ones who missed them;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GPL, you are adorable!  Thanks for posting them; after all this time it's nice to put a face to your posts.

Rip, I see your princess has been attending to you.  Stylish cast. Wish we had Star Trek technology so you could just beam your gorgeous self over here!


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here is me from yesterday, decked out in my Sox gear.  The color is a little funky, but whatever.... it's a pic! (This was not an intentional "hide the chin" pic, hair just happened to be there... lol)



Foxy BBW, AND part of Red Sox Nation...Sweet. And never mind the chin, I'm a little bummed the way the glasses look in the pic. You look AWESOME with your glasses on.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2007)

Man, there are some wonderful pics here. I especially love those PARK pics, SoVerySoft... I wonder WHY....

Something about that scene is so... familiar...  

View attachment 039-Derrick slide.jpg


----------



## mango (May 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.
> 
> 
> (Ignore the date stamp, every time I put in new batteries it resets me to 01/01/2005)




*PLS POST MOER CAST PIX THX

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (May 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.



Who could ask for a better nurse, eh?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 2, 2007)

Fish said:


> Man, there are some wonderful pics here. I especially love those PARK pics, SoVerySoft... I wonder WHY....
> 
> Something about that scene is so... familiar...



ahahah, that's a great picture... and funny how you FIT in the slide!


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ahahah, that's a great picture... and funny how you FIT in the slide!



Keep in mind that picture was taken BEFORE the lunch at Harolds. I might not fit anymore.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 2, 2007)

Fish said:


> Man, there are some wonderful pics here. I especially love those PARK pics, SoVerySoft... I wonder WHY....
> 
> Something about that scene is so... familiar...



I can dig it


----------



## mimosa (May 2, 2007)

Hey, I think you are cute. Have a nice day. 




Here are the pictures again, for the ones who missed them;-)











GPL.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 2, 2007)

Taken from the Caterday thread, just throwing it in here. haha


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2007)

I hope I didn't scare too many of you with my photo. Have a nice day everyone. 

View attachment Mimi3.jpg


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

egads!!!

messy morning soup!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I hope I didn't scare too many of you with my photo. Have a nice day everyone.



Wow...SO pretty, Mimosa!!!


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2007)

But you are pretty even when "messy".




supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!



Hmmm morning soup...wouldn't that pretty much be _cereal_?


----------



## Isa (May 3, 2007)

ripley said:


> I know this is a bad pic but here's my sexay pink cast and my nurse.
> 
> 
> (Ignore the date stamp, every time I put in new batteries it resets me to 01/01/2005)



Looks like your nurse is very attentive. Hope you heal up soon.


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I hope I didn't scare too many of you with my photo. Have a nice day everyone.



Very cute, Mimosa!


----------



## Tina (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!



Soup, I hope you don't hate me for this, but there is something about your smirk that has always seemed a little familiar...

He isn't nearly as pretty, of course.  

View attachment nathanlane.jpg


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> Soup, I hope you don't hate me for this, but there is something about your smirk that has always seemed a little familiar...



bwaaahahahhaaa, i love you for it!! 

hahaha, i can't stop giggling at that! thanks lovely!


----------



## kerrypop (May 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> Soup, I hope you don't hate me for this, but there is something about your smirk that has always seemed a little familiar...
> 
> He isn't nearly as pretty, of course.



AIEEE This is 100% true. Soup! Nathan Lane! 

*swoon* I LOVE nathan lane... which I KNOW IS BIZARRE. >

Maybe this explains my deep rooted affection for soup as well!! 

yes.


----------



## supersoup (May 3, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> AIEEE This is 100% true. Soup! Nathan Lane!
> 
> *swoon* I LOVE nathan lane... which I KNOW IS BIZARRE. >
> 
> ...



ya know...if that stinky stan boy doesn't work out...soup'll always be around.

:batting:


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!



As usual, supersoup = supercute!


----------



## Tina (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> bwaaahahahhaaa, i love you for it!!
> 
> hahaha, i can't stop giggling at that! thanks lovely!



I'm so glad you're happy about it, Soupy. Were it not that you two have different coloring, he could look like your father.

I kept thinking that your expression, just like that, reminded me of... someone. Finally dawned on me tonight.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Taken from the Caterday thread, just throwing it in here. haha


Does this mean that sticking my tongue or finger in you is right out?


----------



## HeatherBBW (May 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Diggin' on some ice cream on a lazy Sunday.... yummy!



Wooo... Coldstone baby! I was there too and my ice cream was better!  

View attachment h_coldstone.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!


 

I just want to kiss your FACE you adorable-sweet-funny-girl!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 3, 2007)

I loves me some morning Soup and Coldstone. Now if only Coldstone opened earlier, I could have them together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Wooo... Coldstone baby! I was there too and my ice cream was better!




Too cute!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 3, 2007)

I had a picture, which didn't come out well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I had this picture, which didn't come out well for obvious reasons
> 
> View attachment 19394
> 
> ...



Quite a change- I like it


----------



## alienlanes (May 3, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I had this picture, which didn't come out well for obvious reasons
> 
> View attachment 19394
> 
> ...



Revised version looks very cool... but I actually like the original, too. If you were able to Photoshop it so that your faces stayed the same but the black space in the middle wasn't as washed out, it'd look as if the two of you were glowing... luminous in love .


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hey, I think you are cute. Have a nice day.



Thank you, hun!
I've seen YOUR picture and I thought the same, lol


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I hope I didn't scare too many of you with my photo. Have a nice day everyone.



No you don't:batting: :wubu:


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

supersoup said:


> egads!!!
> 
> messy morning soup!



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## GPL (May 3, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Wooo... Coldstone baby! I was there too and my ice cream was better!



Always nice pics of you, Heather! It is great to see you eat, too:happy: lol
Wanted to say I like your shirt. You make every piece of clothing look great on your soft curves:wubu: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Next time you guys go out, I wanna come.



Thanks, BigPlaidPants, Saucy, Liz, Kerry, GreenEyedFairy, AnnMarie, Tina, Friday, Out.of.habit and Ataraxia! Oh, and thanks for bursting, Carrie (in your post below, as long as I'm editing.) I LOVE the closeups Joy took of us.  :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (May 3, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I LOVE the closeups Joy took of us.  :wubu:



Me too. I am positively bursting for you two. BURSTING, I tell you. :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 3, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Me too. I am positively bursting for you two. BURSTING, I tell you. :wubu:



MmmmHmmmm... ditto that!


----------



## elle camino (May 3, 2007)

i am either calling this 'hey what's that on my ceiling?' or 'size medium sleeves = laffo'.


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2007)

No no no, too simple of titles. You need to do something Dali-esque. Like, a paragraph of a run-on sentence as the title.


----------



## Carrie (May 3, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Oh, and thanks for bursting, Carrie (in your post below, as long as I'm editing.)



Dude, you just blew my _mind_. It's like you could see the future!


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i am either calling this 'hey what's that on my ceiling?' or 'size medium sleeves = laffo'.



How about 'i'm more beautiful than you and maybe have arm rolls also'? Lovely, Elle! :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (May 3, 2007)

BTW All women who have posted on this thread are the most beautiful creatures on Earth. Also Paul is beautiful (and a handsome dude, too) for starting the thread. This is why I almost never post on these picture threads.


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2007)

GPL said:


> No you don't:batting: :wubu:



Thanks, that is very kind of you.


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, SoVerySoft, SlackerFA and GPL for your nice comments. Have a nice day.


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

Just a little something for the new thread!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 4, 2007)

Nice icon :wubu: (and eyes!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a little something for the new thread!



Hmmmmmm, do you happen to have a myspace friend with that same emblem as on your avatar? I do.......


----------



## Paw Paw (May 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i am either calling this 'hey what's that on my ceiling?' or 'size medium sleeves = laffo'.




" What is that on the ceiling I wonder what I am going to do tonight I am sooo beautiful I must take a photo to show how wonderful I can be when doing nothing."

Peace,
2P.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

Something to break up the whole "Wow!~ you are soo good looking" theme. (as IF it could be stopped.....)

New seat for my bike? 

View attachment seat.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Something to break up the whole "Wow!~ you are soo good looking" theme. (as IF it could be stopped.....)
> 
> *New seat for my bike?*



LMAO- are you sure that isn't a ..................... POTTY?


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2007)

It's 3 in the afternoon and I still have bedhead.


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

Thanks activist, i am a die hard Wings fan.


----------



## JMCGB (May 4, 2007)

I would have to say no Green, but i do have the official Red Wings profile on my friends list.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i am either calling this 'hey what's that on my ceiling?' or 'size medium sleeves = laffo'.



Yay for the cute chubby arms!! You look gorgeous as always darling!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It's 3 in the afternoon and I still have bedhead.


Hey, people pay big bucks to look like they just rolled out of bed. Think of all the cash you're saving!


----------



## Tina (May 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> BTW All women who have posted on this thread are the most beautiful creatures on Earth. Also Paul is beautiful (and a handsome dude, too) for starting the thread. This is why I almost never post on these picture threads.


S'okay, Santa. We know you love us.  :kiss2:


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Something to break up the whole "Wow!~ you are soo good looking" theme. (as IF it could be stopped.....)
> 
> New seat for my bike?



Whoa... It's comfortable AND practical... sort of... and maybe not so comfortable either.


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It's 3 in the afternoon and I still have bedhead.



What you call bedhead, I call "anime hair."

_NICE_


----------



## kerrypop (May 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a little something for the new thread!



Ooh.. I am a sucker for blue eyes. Sheesh!:batting:


----------



## supersoup (May 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a little something for the new thread!



i adore your eyeballs.


----------



## Waxwing (May 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i adore your eyeballs.


 
You silver-tongued devil. 

(self-centered moment: OMG a thousand posts. i'm such a dork.)


----------



## supersoup (May 4, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You silver-tongued devil.
> 
> (self-centered moment: OMG a thousand posts. i'm such a dork.)



what can i say, i have a way with the mens.

:batting: 

mayo high fives for 1K!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 4, 2007)

cutie pics everyone...  :batting: 

thanks for sharing :batting:  

hugs,  
Dark_Hart


----------



## Paul (May 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> S'okay, Santa. We know you love us.  :kiss2:


Thanks for the nice comments SantaClear.


----------



## mimosa (May 4, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Just a little something for the new thread!



It's all about the eyes for me.


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Hey, people pay big bucks to look like they just rolled out of bed. Think of all the cash you're saving!



Hell, people are stupid. I cut holes in my jeans if I want 'em with holes. If I wanna look like I just rolled out of bed (For whatever stupid reason), then I don't do a thing to my hair all day.



kerrypop said:


> What you call bedhead, I call "anime hair."
> 
> _NICE_



*Sweatdrop*


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *Sweatdrop*



aaaahahhahahhahahahahhaaaa!! i'm totally picturing this. awesomesauce.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> aaaahahhahahhahahahahhaaaa!! i'm totally picturing this. awesomesauce.



Will 'graph and 'shop it when I get back home.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> aaaahahhahahhahahahahhaaaa!! i'm totally picturing this. awesomesauce.


No mayo? :huh:


----------



## supersoup (May 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> No mayo? :huh:



awesomesauce is mayo silly.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Ah, didn't know that, sorry...


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

I think he shat my head  There was this little solid thing:blink: I couldn't tell if it fell from the trees we were playing under or if it was a souvenir he left me :shocked: That nest needs washing 







My paternal instinct is kicking in  






Endless laughter 






cutie silly Rabbit  






hope you all are having a silly fun time too


----------



## elle camino (May 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD WEE FLUFFY BUN BUN EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



ahem. 
>_>

<_<


----------



## mimosa (May 5, 2007)

AWWWWW...So cute. Over here in Colorado, ( Moved here 8 months ago.) all I have to do is go outside and there are wild rabbits everywhere. I love it. But we can't touch them 'cause there is a plauge going around.







Dark_Hart said:


> I think he shat my head  There was this little solid thing:blink: I couldn't tell if it fell from the trees we were playing under or if it was a souvenir he left me :shocked: That nest needs washing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> awesomesauce is mayo silly.



mayo, like Supersoup, makes everything better. By itself, it rocks out with its cock out, so to speak :blush: (just go with the flow there).

But you put it together with other things......like sandwiches, fries, whatever....and it TOTALLY blows your doors off......just like Supes! (combined with us, of course:kiss2

I <3 the awesomeness of SOUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i am either calling this 'hey what's that on my ceiling?' or 'size medium sleeves = laffo'.



you should call it "Taking Seattle by storm" Elle. Because that's what you're gonna do when you go out looking that sexy. You're like the anti-Medusa....people can't look directly at you because of your beauty or they turn to drooling idiots instead of stone.

I'd only be able to look at your pics and reflection......but I'd be tempted to go blind by gazing directly at your beauty. It'd totally be worth it.:blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> OH MY GOD WEE FLUFFY BUN BUN EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 
cuuuute .. but I think it has 2 take a shower





thanks sweetharts for your sweet words :batting:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

mimosa said:


> AWWWWW...So cute. Over here in Colorado, ( Moved here 8 months ago.) all I have to do is go outside and there are wild rabbits everywhere. I love it. But we can't touch them 'cause there is a plauge going around.



thanks hun :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I think he shat my head  There was this little solid thing:blink: I couldn't tell if it fell from the trees we were playing under or if it was a souvenir he left me :shocked: That nest needs washing
> 
> My paternal instinct is kicking in
> 
> ...



These are just too sweet for words - thanks for sharing them


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

Breaking news: I now have curly hair. Whee! I like it better in person - for some reason, with me, the camera takes _away_ ten pounds (of hair). But you get the idea.


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Breaking news: I now have curly hair. Whee! I like it better in person - for some reason, with me, the camera takes _away_ ten pounds (of hair). But you get the idea.



Nice pictures. Curly hair looks good on you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2007)

Too adorable for words, Carrie! :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

Squeee! Thank you, Isa & BBM. :batting:


----------



## Chimpi (May 5, 2007)

Who are you, Carrie? You're not the Carrie I know!!  

Oh, by the way, purgdy.


----------



## elle camino (May 5, 2007)

carrie is that a perm? because if so, it's the very first perm i've ever seen that i've really really really liked. whoever did it for you should be kissed on the damn mouth. 
you look gorgeous.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 5, 2007)

That is a pretty fabu look, Carrie!!!!!!!!! :shocked: :smitten:


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 5, 2007)

Carrie, I love the curls! They definitely suit you


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 5, 2007)

Carrie - curly red hair - soo hot!:wubu:


----------



## Red (May 5, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I think he shat my head  There was this little solid thing:blink: I couldn't tell if it fell from the trees we were playing under or if it was a souvenir he left me :shocked: That nest needs washing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is so so gorgeous!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

Red said:


> That is so so gorgeous!



awww thanks sweethart :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Breaking news: I now have curly hair. Whee! I like it better in person - for some reason, with me, the camera takes _away_ ten pounds (of hair). But you get the idea.



Does anyone have some cold water to splash on my face? lol  :smitten: 

Damn Carrie, you are fine as hell!!! :smitten: 

I love the pics :wubu: 

WHEW...is it getting hard...er hot in here or is it me? LOL  

thanks for sharing hun :blush:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These are just too sweet for words - thanks for sharing them



Thank you for the beautiful comment :blush: I've always wanted to get a comment from you :wubu: You're an amazing woman :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## out.of.habit (May 5, 2007)

Whew! Carrie, Lookin' good, Love Muffin.


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2007)

Awww, thank you, everyone! Grinning from ear to ear here. :blush: 

elle, it *is* a perm, and I know exactly what you mean. I told the hair stylist that I wanted curls, but I did not want my hair to look permed, and I lucked out, because she understood what I meant and nailed it. It was my first time seeing her, but certainly won't be my last.


----------



## mimosa (May 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Breaking news: I now have curly hair. Whee! I like it better in person - for some reason, with me, the camera takes _away_ ten pounds (of hair). But you get the idea.
> 
> 
> Love your hair!  I can't ever have curly hair. I have tried.. but it falls flat in seconds.


----------



## fatlane (May 6, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Breaking news: I now have curly hair. Whee! I like it better in person - for some reason, with me, the camera takes _away_ ten pounds (of hair). But you get the idea.



dude ur teh hotttzorz ok now post moer pix plz tanx


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2007)

fatlane said:


> dude ur teh hotttzorz ok now post moer pix plz tanx



Seconded..


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

I took these last weekend or something like that. I need to get a haircut - my hair looks the same in every picture, and I cant seem to do much with it. 

Anyway, here I am in one of my favorite white shirts.  And one of my favorite necklaces. Its a crucifix my Grandma gave me, my Grandpa gave it it her for their first Christmas together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

^^So pretty- I love them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Seconded..



I want more pixors of BlackJack plz kthx


----------



## out.of.habit (May 6, 2007)

Tink, you look so sweet and so pretty.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Green Eyed Fairy and Out.of.habit

Green Eyed - the pictures of your two girls were so adorable! My mom bought a pair of fairy wings for my new niece - so cute. I'll have to see if my sister will send me pictures of her in them.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

Just one other picture, in celebration of 5 straight wins! 

View attachment Cubbies.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 6, 2007)

Yes, I can be super girlie with some stuff. Purses, makeup and my hair. I colored my hair today. Darker brown. Not a huge change, but I love it.  What do ya think?


----------



## Tooz (May 6, 2007)

I like it. I wish my hair would sit like yours does. Mine is insane and poofy.


----------



## James (May 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yes, I can be super girlie with some stuff. Purses, makeup and my hair. I colored my hair today. Darker brown. Not a huge change, but I love it.  What do ya think?



in a word.

hot


----------



## jimmi (May 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yes, I can be super girlie with some stuff. Purses, makeup and my hair. I colored my hair today. Darker brown. Not a huge change, but I love it.  What do ya think?



You are so pretty!
Great coloring, and sweet smile!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 6, 2007)

Love all the recent additions everyone.... to name a few.... blackjack, tinkerbell, dark-hart's bunny, sasha's new hair, blackjack jeeve's celebration hat.... and much more, I'm sure!!! 

Here are a couple of me from earlier this weekend when I still looked presentable.  Tonight, not so much! 

View attachment P1020315.jpg


View attachment P1020356.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 6, 2007)

AnnMarie- Looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD!!!!!!!  :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2007)

Be still my beating heart...  Its impossible to take a bad photo of you.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

Sasha, the hair looks wonderful! You're allowed to be a "girlie" and put on make-up with that smile.  

AnnMarie, my guess is even when you AREN'T "presentable" you can still drop some jaws.  Nice pictures!


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2007)

so many sexpots here.

time to dork the thread up!!!

this is soup, a la slackerFA style.















and i'm out.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 6, 2007)

Super Shexy Soupy!  Your pictures always put a big ol' grin on my face! 

AM, you are beautiful! I love every picture you take!


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2007)

Yeah-a dorky thread at last 

Aren't you afraid that at such an angle you will spill all the lovely soup....anyhooo your brand of soup is super tasty! Yummmmy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2007)

Charlie's (the cute grandson) school drumline had their finals competition last weekend, and they won 2nd place (by 3/10th of a point). They were adorable, and here he is holding their trophy...






And the proud Mom and Grandma watching them perform...






A wonderful day was had by all!!!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 7, 2007)

LOTS of makeup, a set of yarn hair falls, and an outrageously flattering camera angle. 







Tracy


----------



## speakeasy (May 7, 2007)

It's been a long time since I logged on...oh how I missed you lovely, lovely people.
Here is me, a couple months ago.


----------



## BBWTexan (May 7, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> And the proud Mom and Grandma watching them perform...



I bet if you'd have nudged and flirted with the head judge seated next to you, you could have gotten that 3/10 of a point! 

I kid... your grandson is absolutely adorable and I'm a sucker for the proud family pics.


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

These are from Friday night, we(bf April) were drunk and trying really hard to make a* cute *pic for her Myspace...we gave up after a few fugly shots and went for *goofy*....we do goofy very well! 

View attachment dim1.jpg


View attachment dim2.jpg


View attachment dim3.jpg


View attachment dim4.jpg


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 7, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Charlie's (the cute grandson) school drumline had their finals competition last weekend, and they won 2nd place (by 3/10th of a point). They were adorable, and here he is holding their trophy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sandie, et al. This is really REALLY great. You two are not only beautiful, beaming with pride. But, the whole proud grandma thing makes Dim so much more rounded out and homey. Thank you so much for posting these. Kudos's to Charlie!!! 3/10ths of a point is nothing but a hair outta place (the judge's, that is  )

You made my day.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 7, 2007)

Love the look, tracy. Love it.


----------



## Tina (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the win, *Blackjack Jeeves*!

*Sasha*, you are lovely no matter the hair color, but that's very flattering on you.

*AM*, love the top! Very cute pics.

*Soup*, you are irrepressably adorable.

Good to see you back, *Speakeasy*.
*
Sandie and Rachael*, you two always look adorable. And charlie does, too -- what a sweetheart. Congrats to Charlie and his fellow drumline'ers for kicking butt!

Jeez, *MissBlueEyeDeath*, the woman on the right is a female Gene Simmons.

*Tracy*, you've always been pretty; I see that hasn't changed.

Great pics all around.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 7, 2007)

I just came back from a Haunter's convention yesterday. My butt is draggin', but I thought I better post this or it won't be done. This is me at the costume ball this past Saturday.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 7, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> These are from Friday night, we(bf April) were drunk and trying really hard to make a* cute *pic for her Myspace...we gave up after a few fugly shots and went for *goofy*....we do goofy very well!



your friend has the longest tongue I've ever seen.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I just came back from a Haunter's convention yesterday. My butt is draggin', but I thought I better post this or it won't be done. This is me at the costume ball this past Saturday.



Those eyes are just _creepy_, man.

Awesome hair, though!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Those eyes are just _creepy_, man.
> 
> Awesome hair, though!


Blackjack, you'd be surprised how men are always all over me when I wear a pair of my contacts.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Blackjack, you'd be surprised how men are always all over me when I wear a pair of my contacts.



I would too, but they remind me way too much of Eugene Tooms:






_X-Files_, season one. Episodes 3 and 21. 

"Eugene Tooms comes out of hibernation every 30 years to kill five people and then eat their livers." He's sort of insectlike, and he's able to squeeze himself through all sorts of tight spaces (tiny air ducts, for example) to reach his victims.

Creepy stuff, man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I just came back from a Haunter's convention yesterday. My butt is draggin', but I thought I better post this or it won't be done. This is me at the costume ball this past Saturday.



Too wild! I love that look- you must have had a great time


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2007)

Here's a picture from a few months ago taken at the Big Apple Comic Book Convention with WWWE wrestling legend, Chris 'King Kong Bundy' Pallies. 

View attachment 1817akw2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> aaaahahhahahhahahahahhaaaa!! i'm totally picturing this. awesomesauce.





Blackjack said:


> Will 'graph and 'shop it when I get back home.



Done and done.






Poorly done, but whatever.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blackjack, is that you??


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Blackjack, is that you??



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Yes. Yes it is.



Get out! Adorable.


----------



## supersoup (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaahahahhaaa, i loves it!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too wild! I love that look- you must have had a great time



GEF, it should be illegal to have so much fun! I smiled, laughed and screamed so hard that my face began to hurt. There's was one of every single type of horror and unique creature in the ballroom. From elaborate Pirates of the Carribean costumes to simple ones like a guy who came as Jeffrey Combs in Re-animator. (He even had the green glowing fluid in a large syringe!)
In keeping with the thread topic, here is another picture taken at the convention this past weekend. It's me and Courtney Gains. I know that you are familiar with his face. He's played Malachi in Children of the Corn, with Patrick Dempsey in Can't Buy Me Love and will be in the new Halloween that Rob Zombie is directing and releasing later this year. He's a very nice man and as you can see, tall.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> your friend has the longest tongue I've ever seen.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

same here.
about the tongue. is her last name simmons, by any chance?

anyways.
blurry and crappy but it's the best i can do for full length until i hire a personal photo slave.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> same here.
> about the tongue. is her last name simmons, by any chance?
> 
> anyways.
> blurry and crappy but it's the best i can do for full length until i hire a personal photo slave.



Just stop getting prettier. Let the rest of the chicks in the world catch up. Or at least slow down. Bitch. (kidding....)


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

NO YOU ARE NOT I KNOW YOU HATE ME GIRL I JUST KNOW IT.
<3
xoxo.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> blurry and crappy but it's the best i can do for full length until i hire a personal photo slave.



I will.

Just as soon as the rest of the U.S. disappears and CT and Seattle are right next to each other.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Get out! Adorable.





supersoup said:


> aaahahahhaaa, i loves it!



Thankya kindly!


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Just as soon as the rest of the U.S. disappears and CT and Seattle are right next to each other.




i call that a continental tesseract.
and i'm working on it. just have to pass algebra 102 first.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Done and done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no idea what the blue thing on the side of your head is but I like the pic anyway


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have no idea what the blue thing on the side of your head is but I like the pic anyway



It's an anime sweatdrop. It basically shows embarassment.


----------



## cactopus (May 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> More pics of the two of us before the ball, and one (the last one) actually at the ball (though I think that one belongs in the arm folds thread. LOL!).



She is the next Scully... look out Mulder...
Hot for teacher indeed. :-d
and I got to touch.


----------



## cactopus (May 7, 2007)

GPL said:


> You have the sexiest arms:wubu:
> Wanna kiss and squeeze them...
> 
> GPL.



Oh... too bad...

<King of Town>They're delicious</King of Town>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 7, 2007)

Pictures of me, and the lovely flowers and chocolates I was sent today by a certain special someone. (*cough* ANDREW *cough*)  

The flowers:
View attachment flowerssmall.jpg


The entirety of the flowers, with the martini glass vase:
View attachment flowerswithvasesmall.jpg


The vase and the chocolates:
View attachment vaseandchocolatessmall.jpg


And, me with the flowers:
View attachment meflowersmall.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pictures of me, and the lovely flowers and chocolates I was sent today by a certain special someone. (*cough* ANDREW *cough*)
> 
> The flowers:
> View attachment 19555
> ...



*snatches chocolate and flowers and flies away*


/jealous


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pictures of me, and the lovely flowers and chocolates I was sent today by a certain special someone. (*cough* ANDREW *cough*)
> 
> The flowers:
> View attachment 19555
> ...




Hmmmmmmm. Me thinks someone is a smitten kitten. :wubu: 

I love it when guys remember to send flowers and candy. He sounds like a keeper.


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> so many sexpots here.
> 
> time to dork the thread up!!!
> 
> ...



Hell yeah! If you ever make it out to an East Coast bash, we should do a "hands in our hair, pointing our cameras at the mirror and lookin' dorky" photo shoot together . But until then, I will gladly cede the camera-in-the-mirror crown to my superior in cuteness .


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yes, I can be super girlie with some stuff. Purses, makeup and my hair. I colored my hair today. Darker brown. Not a huge change, but I love it.  What do ya think?



I've run out of clever ways to say how much I love your chin (and the rest of your beautiful face!), so I'll just say that I like the new hair color, and I _love_ the glam makeup :wubu:.


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> LOTS of makeup, a set of yarn hair falls, and an outrageously flattering camera angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! How does that one cartoon caption of Ned's go? "A sexy gothic enchantress... with hips!" 

Even if there aren't any hips in this photo, you've definitely got the sexy gothic enchantress part down .


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Love all the recent additions everyone.... to name a few.... blackjack, tinkerbell, dark-hart's bunny, sasha's new hair, blackjack jeeve's celebration hat.... and much more, I'm sure!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of me from earlier this weekend when I still looked presentable.  Tonight, not so much!



Even better without the shrug . I should have quoted this and Soup's pics in the same post, so that I could say: sexy redheads REPRESENT!


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> These are from Friday night, we(bf April) were drunk and trying really hard to make a* cute *pic for her Myspace...we gave up after a few fugly shots and went for *goofy*....we do goofy very well!



Several people have already beaten me to the Gene Simmons joke .

So I'll just say that you're a cutie :smitten:.


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I should have quoted this and Soup's pics in the same post, so that I could say: sexy redheads REPRESENT!


hey thanks.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 8, 2007)

*Pedicure night at our house!*

For those of you who don't know, I am having major knee surgery on Wednesday. (I'll be off line for about 5 days this time). It's the beginning of a 3 surgery process over the next couple of years that will rebuild my knee completely. Hopefully when it's all over, I'll be bionic and can run like the wind. 

To help get my mind off my nervousness...Rachael suggested pedicures tonight, that way I'll have pretty toes for the hospital. 

So we soaked, filed, buffed, and polished, and here are the final results...


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hey thanks.



Eep! It looked brown to me in that pic, I swear !

Sorry Elle. You're a sexy redhead too, and with great taste in music :wubu:.


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2007)

Gorgeous toes! Marvelous job.

Sandie, sending you love and best wishes for healing quickly and as little pain as possible.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2007)

beautimous, Sandie! I'm jealous


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2007)

Ooh, nice feet. Very girly. I love the little nail art thingies. I put those on my fingernails sometimes, but I've never tried feet. 

I don't even try with mine anymore. I have broad, duck-like feet that are kind of rugged-looking. I will never have dainty feet. Oh well! I like being able to walk barefoot on gravel with minimum pain.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Gorgeous toes! Marvelous job.
> 
> Sandie, sending you love and best wishes for healing quickly and as little pain as possible.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> beautimous, Sandie! I'm jealous





Tooz said:


> Ooh, nice feet. Very girly. I love the little nail art thingies. I put those on my fingernails sometimes, but I've never tried feet.



Thanks you guys! :kiss2: I used to get pedis all the time. Right now though it is too hard to have them done at the salon because my knee is the size of a basketball and not very mobile. So this was a wonderful treat by my sweet daughter!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 8, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Thanks you guys! :kiss2: I used to get pedis all the time. Right now though it is too hard to have them done at the salon because my knee is the size of a basketball and not very mobile. So this was a wonderful treat by my sweet daughter!!



Best of luck with your knee, Sandie. I hope it's sparkling new and flexible very very soon!

Wish my toes looked half that pritty!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 9, 2007)

This is me today - wearing my boyfriends hat. I'm still looking for a pink Pistons hat, but I guess his maize and blue hat will have to do  And look - no 'fat girl' angles in the first picture


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of my guy and I from when my parents took us out to dinner for my birthday last week. 
Stacey
Here is also a link for a slide show I just made of pics of last week's visit with Tilman on You Tube. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dPPIeceuWE 

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## djewell (May 9, 2007)

Look recent pictures of me: 

View attachment 100_0334.jpg


View attachment 100_0337.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures dreamer72fem and djewell!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2007)

Go easy on us - Babe and I 

View attachment 162133_633143339753437500_m.jpg


----------



## Tooz (May 9, 2007)

Aww ashmamma-- cute. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Aww ashmamma-- cute. :happy:



Thanks  -- we were playing around with the camera at the lake.


----------



## QuantumXL (May 9, 2007)

Well I don't see why I'm "Updating" my picture since I'm new. But this is me!​


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 9, 2007)

Fabulous new pix everybodies! Ash? Especially wonderful to see you and yer honey .


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I just came back from a Haunter's convention yesterday.



You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## eightyseven (May 9, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> This is me today - wearing my boyfriends hat. I'm still looking for a pink Pistons hat, but I guess his maize and blue hat will have to do  And look - no 'fat girl' angles in the first picture



Maize and blue will ALWAYS do! Your boyfriend has good taste... and his choice of hat is nice too


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 10, 2007)

Love the pic of Stacy and Tilman ( two of my Favorite people I might add)Harris ( so not a new pic) lol but I love a chance to see your legs.. heres a new one of you



and of course ME!!


----------



## elle camino (May 10, 2007)

i'm still not sure how to comment on boy's pictures without sounding like a creep or a spaz, but djewell is cute and i want to shrink that second picture down to tinysize and paste it in my dictionary under the word 'nice'. 




...see?


edit! ashmamma you are both _so_ lovely.


----------



## supersoup (May 10, 2007)

i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 10, 2007)

*dies of cuteness overload*


----------



## Red (May 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...





Young lady, I hope you have some sunscreen on...


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2007)

me eating some weird rainbow sour candy tape.... about ten minutes ago...:eat2: 

my neice Katie and I, showin off our specs....she made a goofy face.:doh: ..lol 

View attachment Image1.jpg


View attachment Image2.jpg


----------



## Mishty (May 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...




I've already started baking myself...I'll be damned if i'm THE pale girl another summer!


But damn...your skin looks great with that hair...
....just sayin...


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

Hello all 

Im new here, Had Dondra swing me this way

Well this is me don't all get scared now will you 







And again....


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2007)

Kaz said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im new hear had Dondra swing me this way
> 
> Well this is me don't all get scared now will you



Holy shit you're cute.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 10, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Go easy on us - Babe and I



"Babe and I" - you said it.  More like babe and babe. Cute couple.

You know that song about the light? and what you're supposed to do with it?

You two got it down.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 10, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> This is me today - wearing my boyfriends hat. I'm still looking for a pink Pistons hat, but I guess his maize and blue hat will have to do  And look - no 'fat girl' angles in the first picture



Tinker, you're adorable. And, you're gonna get rep for the hat. 

*(go Blue)*


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 10, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is a pic of my guy and I from when my parents took us out to dinner for my birthday last week.
> Stacey
> Here is also a link for a slide show I just made of pics of last week's visit with Tilman on You Tube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dPPIeceuWE



OK...no fair. Now I wanna go grab a coke with you two. Since I grew up in Grand Rapids, we could prolly even find a place we both know and like 'round you!

You set the time and place....the next time I'm in GR, maybe we can do it.  

Rock on, dreamer.


----------



## BBWModel (May 10, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Tinker, you're adorable. And, you're gonna get rep for the hat.
> 
> *(go Blue)*



It's wonderful to see soooo many Michigan fans here!!!

GO BLUE!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Holy shit you're cute.



Not so bad ya self


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> This is me today - wearing my boyfriends hat. I'm still looking for a pink Pistons hat, but I guess his maize and blue hat will have to do  And look - no 'fat girl' angles in the first picture



OK...wierd question time. You didn't happen to live in northern Ohio some years back, did you? I did not realize it until those pics, but you could be the twin of my wife's friend/co-worker from about 5-6 years ago. She was a Michigan native and moved back there.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I appreciate them. 

Soup - super cute!

Kaz - love the look in your eye!


----------



## BBWTexan (May 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...



I feel your pain - literally. 

My two colors are albino and lobster. And, like you, when the lobster fades I'm super freckle-y.

Yay for summer.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 10, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Well I don't see why I'm "Updating" my picture since I'm new. But this is me!​



HARRIS!!...all look at me I'm cute pose. And I didnt have a clue this was you on here...learn something everyday
*hugs*
Stacey


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 10, 2007)

blueeyedevie said:


> Love the pic of Stacy and Tilman ( two of my Favorite people I might add)Harris ( so not a new pic) lol but I love a chance to see your legs.. heres a new one of you
> 
> 
> 
> and of course ME!!



Nice to see you two. Have you eaten all your goodies yet? 
Stacey


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...



Supersoup, you are one hell of a cute woman. :wubu: 

dX


----------



## tinkerbell (May 10, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Tinker, you're adorable. And, you're gonna get rep for the hat.
> 
> *(go Blue)*



Aww thanks! And thanks for the rep!



BBWModel said:


> It's wonderful to see soooo many Michigan fans here!!!
> 
> GO BLUE!!!!
> 
> :bounce:



 it is great to see so many Michigan fans!!



Zandoz said:


> OK...wierd question time. You didn't happen to live in northern Ohio some years back, did you? I did not realize it until those pics, but you could be the twin of my wife's friend/co-worker from about 5-6 years ago. She was a Michigan native and moved back there.



NO way! I'd never live in Ohio!!  lol jk  While I havent lived in MI my whole life, I've never lived in Ohio. I've been there a few times - but only to Cedar Point


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 10, 2007)

> Nice to see you two. Have you eaten all your goodies yet?
> Stacey



Are you kidding me, One half of the candy bar that taste like chocolate ice cream, alot of the nips, I shared one of the bags of kangroos.. The rest is left.. I did give ambers mom a bar, and sending Harris one. Plenty more for me.You guys were so nice to send.. YUMMY... hugs


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> NO way! I'd never live in Ohio!!  lol jk  While I havent lived in MI my whole life, I've never lived in Ohio. I've been there a few times - but only to Cedar Point



Guess where she lived. Sandusky...the home of Cedar Point. We lived on the penninsula west across the bay from Cedar point.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2007)

A little Mac effected on a pink Friday afternoon


----------



## Paw Paw (May 11, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> A little Mac effected on a pink Friday afternoon



Wish I could do that kind of stuff. Very artistic!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 11, 2007)

Some pictures from today, after just getting out of work  enjoy!

oh, and some pictures of some unfinished years old artwork on my wall...cause I like drawing on walls, but my mommy won't let me  

View attachment dim1.JPG


View attachment dim12.JPG


View attachment dim123.JPG


View attachment dim1234.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2007)

^^ You know what I want..................


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2007)

Cute! I like when the boys post. :blush: 




ZainTheInsane said:


> Some pictures from today, after just getting out of work  enjoy!
> 
> oh, and some pictures of some unfinished years old artwork on my wall...cause I like drawing on walls, but my mommy won't let me


----------



## MissStacie (May 11, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Some pictures from today, after just getting out of work  enjoy!
> 
> oh, and some pictures of some unfinished years old artwork on my wall...cause I like drawing on walls, but my mommy won't let me




Enjoy? I'll do much more than enjoy them....wow....just when I thought it couldn't get better.....

:smitten:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 11, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Tina (May 11, 2007)

Dart_Hart, your photos are always so artistic, in the way they are shot, and in the way they are cropped. Wonderful. 

This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky. 

View attachment wedding-hair-test.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky.



oh TINA!!! *kvelling* you look so byooful . *happyhappyhappy4U*


----------



## mimosa (May 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Hello



Hey... where did you go? Are you shy?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dart_Hart, your photos are always so artistic, in the way they are shot, and in the way they are cropped. Wonderful.
> 
> This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky.



Lovely!!!!


----------



## mimosa (May 11, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Some pictures from today, after just getting out of work  enjoy!
> 
> oh, and some pictures of some unfinished years old artwork on my wall...cause I like drawing on walls, but my mommy won't let me



I especially liked your first pic....nice smile. Have a happy day.


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dart_Hart, your photos are always so artistic, in the way they are shot, and in the way they are cropped. Wonderful.
> 
> This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky.



smile hun,  

You are absolutely sexy as hell :wubu: 

and Tina, My Sweetie you are much too kind. Thank You for being such a Sweetheart..glad you liked my pics :blush:

hugs,




Dark_Hart


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2007)

Just gorgeous, Tina. My first response was just "lovely!"


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hey... where did you go? Are you shy?



LoooL   ..I think I am a little bit shy when taking photos :blink: 

as always you are such a sweethart :wubu: 

thanks for the support  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## mimosa (May 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> LoooL   ..I think I am a little bit shy when taking photos :blink:
> 
> as always you are such a sweethart :wubu:
> 
> ...



You're welcome...that is what I am here for. Have a good weekend. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## love dubh (May 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Hello



He cropped it so that the beautiful ladyfriend who is tickling him won't be subject to our pitchforks and flaming torches.

Comme d'habitude, Dark_Hart, tu es trop beau.


----------



## DJ_S (May 11, 2007)

Allrighty! Heya Folks! I'm Sach I live in Melbourne Australia and I've been visiting here for ages, I generally dont post, but I really love the "vibe" here @ Dim.

I'd have to say that Dimensionsmagazine has totally saved me, over the years. Seriously! 

And in part of the "new" me, or I should say confindent me I'm gonna try and give some input and generally participate on the boards.

I have been a big sufferer of anxiaty & deppression through my life and in the last year have made leaps and bounds or am starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel...

Anyway, I'm rambling...must have been those two double latte's I just had!! heh heh..


So affter all that here is a lil head shot of me!! Will prolly post again soon!




Cheers !

I just realised, this maybe should be in the Hi I'm new!! hope no one minds!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 11, 2007)

love dubh said:


> He cropped it so that the beautiful ladyfriend who is tickling him won't be subject to our pitchforks and flaming torches.
> 
> Comme d'habitude, Dark_Hart, tu es trop beau.



awwwww you're such a sweetie :blush:

and how did you learn speaking French girl   

you too love dubh, you are too beautiful As usual :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> oh TINA!!! *kvelling* you look so byooful . *happyhappyhappy4U*





SoVerySoft said:


> Lovely!!!!





Dark_Hart said:


> smile hun,
> 
> You are absolutely sexy as hell :wubu:
> 
> ...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just gorgeous, Tina. My first response was just "lovely!"


Thank you all so much for your kind words.  It's hard to believe that a week from today, I will be getting married.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2007)

You'll be getting married, and a day later I'll be graduating! What a momentous Dims weekend that will be! I wish you SO much happiness, Tina


----------



## lemmink (May 12, 2007)

I love the hair, Tina  



DJ_S said:


> So affter all that here is a lil head shot of me!! Will prolly post again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, you're cute  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 12, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> So affter all that here is a lil head shot of me!! Will prolly post again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DJ_S, I'm glad you were able to take a step forward and post your pic. I know anxiety and depression well, so I commend you are taking that step.  Dims has done much for me, as well and in a very short period of time. Welcome!


----------



## SummerG (May 12, 2007)

DJ_S said:


> Allrighty! Heya Folks! I'm Sach I live in Melbourne Australia and I've been visiting here for ages, I generally dont post, but I really love the "vibe" here @ Dim.
> 
> I'd have to say that Dimensionsmagazine has totally saved me, over the years. Seriously!
> 
> ...




That is one cute pic! glad to see you around sach  xox


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2007)

Ahh, Tina, you look like a model in that picture! I've said it before, I'll say it again-- you are stunning.


----------



## Tina (May 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You'll be getting married, and a day later I'll be graduating! What a momentous Dims weekend that will be! I wish you SO much happiness, Tina


Thank you very much. And congrats on graduating; I know you have worked hard for it.


lemmink said:


> I love the hair, Tina


Thanks, lemmink! I want it up, but not too restrained or stuffy/formal.


Tooz said:


> Ahh, Tina, you look like a model in that picture! I've said it before, I'll say it again-- you are stunning.


Tooz, your check is in the mail, dear.   :kiss2:


----------



## furious styles (May 12, 2007)

my dad has been calling me "wolverine" lately on account of how my hair has grown out as well as my fairly spotty shaving habits, so i figured what the hey


----------



## Boots112 (May 12, 2007)

View attachment jpeg.jpg



This is recent....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Hello



Love the partial view that hints..... but I already know how good you look


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> my dad has been calling me "wolverine" lately on account of how my hair has grown out as well as my fairly spotty shaving habits, so i figured what the hey



Nice :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Boots112 said:


> View attachment 19741
> 
> 
> 
> This is recent....




Not bad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dart_Hart, your photos are always so artistic, in the way they are shot, and in the way they are cropped. Wonderful.
> 
> This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky.




OooOoOoOOoOo Gawd, you look so beautiful- you must be glowing


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2007)

Whew. Between last night and today, I just finished catching up on 17 (17!) pages of pictures here. I ran out of rep way too soon and there's way too many to comment, so just two things:

T, honey, your hair looks beautiful like that and you're going to make such a stunning bride in your purdy dress next week.

And redheaded girls (or anyone else) going sunning: Please, please don't burn. So not worth it. Skin-cancer free is the hawt! Plus you all have lovely skin you'll age all up with wrinkles. 

Signed Paleface


----------



## Tina (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOoOoOOoOo Gawd, you look so beautiful- you must be glowing


Thank you muchly, GEF. I think right now I'm more wilting than glowing. Lately I've been busier than I have been in ages, but it sure is for a good cause.  


rainyday said:


> T, honey, your hair looks beautiful like that and you're going to make such a stunning bride in your purdy dress next week.
> 
> Signed (*beautiful*) Paleface


Yes, I molested your quote. 

Thank you, dear heart. By this time next Saturday we will be singing karaoke in the tap room!


----------



## BBWModel (May 13, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> my dad has been calling me "wolverine" lately on account of how my hair has grown out as well as my fairly spotty shaving habits, so i figured what the hey



Oh dear god, boy. You get me so hot and bothered! LMAO 

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love the partial view that hints..... but I already know how good you look



:wubu: such a sweethart :blush:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

Tina, I love the wedding hair! You look stunning all the time, you couldn't stop if you tried.


Dark_Hart, you know we adore these photos of you. 




mfdoom said:


> my dad has been calling me "wolverine" lately on account of how my hair has grown out as well as my fairly spotty shaving habits, so i figured what the hey



Doom, this look works for you. I always did have a thing for Wolverine.


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Doom, this look works for you. I always did have a thing for Wolverine.



*snikt*, yo


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> *snikt*, yo



Hmm... may work on a photoshop of this in the near future.


----------



## BBWTexan (May 13, 2007)

Even though I rarely contribute, I love this thread.

... And Tina sure is going to make for one really purdy bride.


----------



## eightyseven (May 13, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Even though I rarely contribute, I love this thread



Hmmmm... now I can finally pinpoint what's been lacking in my life. You're WAY too stunning not to contribute often!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Hmmmm... now I can finally pinpoint what's been lacking in my life. You're WAY too stunning not to contribute often!



I agree, she's way to stingy with the pics!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

Just putzin' around with the camera on a lazy (thank goodness) Sunday.

View attachment Photo 69.jpg


My new nightie...

View attachment Photo 95.jpg


Sitting around in a dress I bought, debating about the fit. Still deciding, and I may show up on the clothing/fashion board for opinions.


----------



## Boots112 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2007)

Sorry for the multiquote, but it's the only way I can catch up with all you people!!! 



Sandie S-R said:


> *Pedicure night at our house!*



Such cute toesies!!! I hope they let you keep them with all that's going on with your knee. 



dreamer72fem said:


> Here is a pic of my guy



Awww, so cute Stacey, I hope you guys had a great visit. 



djewell said:


> Look recent pictures of me:



Always nice to see you around 



ashmamma84 said:


> Go easy on us - Babe and I



Awww, what a great picture, you should definitely share more. 



supersoup said:


> i WILL get some color this summer...even if it's just a sunburn...and loads more freckles...



Love you, soupy... I'm the same as you.... pale, freckle, burn, repeat! 



Kaz said:


> Hello all
> 
> Im new here, Had Dondra swing me this way



So cute Kaz, nice of you to join us. 



Dark_Hart said:


> Hello



Very nice, as always. 



Tina said:


> This is a little test for the wedding hair.



Sooo nice, I'm so bummed I won't see this in person, but I expect a LOT of pictures!!  You're going to be radient, the hair is just icing on the cake.



mfdoom said:


> my dad has been calling me "wolverine" lately on account of how my hair has grown out as well as my fairly spotty shaving habits, so i figured what the hey



Hot.



out.of.habit said:


> Just putzin' around with the camera on a lazy (thank goodness) Sunday.
> 
> My new nightie...
> 
> Sitting around in a dress I bought, debating about the fit. Still deciding, and I may show up on the clothing/fashion board for opinions.



You are so damn cute and freckled, I want to eat you with a spoon. Swear.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You are so damn cute and freckled, I want to eat you with a spoon. Swear.








Have at it! 

(And thank you!)


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2007)

Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat. 

View attachment P1020378.jpg


View attachment P1020381.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat.



That second pic is probably the prettiest you've ever looked to me. Not that you aren't beautiful 24/7 365..but wow..your skin looks amazing..your eyes are shining...

If I batted for the other team..I'd hit that


----------



## eightyseven (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat.



You + Knowing that you despise the Yankees = :smitten:


----------



## tinkerbell (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat.




You look so pretty! I love your necklace!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat.



You are just so gorgeous, AnnMarie. I know I say that every time, but it's because I mean it. (And not because I'd like to borrow that shirt! )


----------



## alienlanes (May 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> That second pic is probably the prettiest you've ever looked to me. Not that you aren't beautiful 24/7 365..but wow..your skin looks amazing..your eyes are shining...
> 
> If I batted for the other team..I'd hit that



Seconded! You look especially great in these pics, AM.

What could be the cause of such evident joy?


----------



## alienlanes (May 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Just putzin' around with the camera on a lazy (thank goodness) Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 19778
> 
> ...



Supercute! If the rest of the dress looks as good on you as the part we can see, I say keep it. Something about the white-on-black pattern goes great with your hair and complexion. And you have charming plump cheeks, especially when you smile like that .


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 13, 2007)

Well, it never said anything about a photo, just picture. 
Except for the nose, this is a okay representation of me: flat and two dimensional... 

View attachment maybe1a.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 13, 2007)

Boots112 said:


>


Hey, Boots...
I know nothing of football, but those look like pads to me. Are they? Very nice pic, BTW.


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2007)

boots you play football? what position? i play halfback with my buddies whenever we get together, my glory days were in H.S. though, of course


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

View attachment Jeff.JPG


........:doh: ........


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 14, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 19796
> 
> 
> ........:doh: ........



SQUIRREL!!!  
Just messing!


----------



## Tina (May 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Tina, I love the wedding hair! You look stunning all the time, you couldn't stop if you tried.


Ooh, you're a sweetheart. Thank you. Really, though, I can. You don't see the reject pics.   


BBWTexan said:


> Even though I rarely contribute, I love this thread.
> 
> ... And Tina sure is going to make for one really purdy bride.


Thanks Texan. You really should contribute, gorgeous as you are. 


AnnMarie said:


> Sooo nice, I'm so bummed I won't see this in person, but I expect a LOT of pictures!!  You're going to be radient, the hair is just icing on the cake.


AM, I wish you could be here, too. Dang all these miles! There will definitely be pics galore -- I'll probably crash Conrad's server with all the pics.


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> SQUIRREL!!!
> Just messing!




Thumbs down?  

I was bein' silly. One of the boys' took the picture.  

Oh yeah. My avatar. I like that line from Chevy Chase in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation....


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> That second pic is probably the prettiest you've ever looked to me. Not that you aren't beautiful 24/7 365..but wow..your skin looks amazing..your eyes are shining...
> 
> If I batted for the other team..I'd hit that



Awww, thanks girlie. So nice of you... I guess I have a happy feeling. 



eightyseven said:


> You + Knowing that you despise the Yankees = :smitten:


hahah... yes, join me in my love of the hatred. 



tinkerbell said:


> You look so pretty! I love your necklace!



Thank you tinkerbell... I've had it forever... present from my Dad.  



out.of.habit said:


> You are just so gorgeous, AnnMarie. I know I say that every time, but it's because I mean it. (And not because I'd like to borrow that shirt! )



Thanks so much, Betsy, you're such a cutie... you can borrow my shirt anytime. 



SlackerFA said:


> Seconded! You look especially great in these pics, AM.
> 
> What could be the cause of such evident joy?



LOL... thanks Slacker. I don't know, just an extra spring in my step I guess.


----------



## Boots112 (May 14, 2007)

....and yes they are football pads..I only have a few pictures of me..


----------



## Boots112 (May 14, 2007)

MFDOOM,

Yeah, I played semi-pro for a while and now I play flag football which is awesome, cause there are rarely any injuries...I play RB, WR, CB or Safety.....I am a true corner though...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 14, 2007)

I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4


----------



## James (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



Ha... yeah thanks for that Sasha... 

I'd just got off the 18hr flight, felt lagged, looked like crap, only to have a vid cam thrust in my face... 

thanks 'friend' ! 

anyway, lets get some breakfast - the weather on the coast is supposed to be awesome today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 19796
> 
> 
> ........:doh: ........





OoOoO love the pose! 


Boots, looking good  


AM, that color of blue is ~PERFECT~ for you- it matches your eyes to a T


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Just putzin' around with the camera on a lazy (thank goodness) Sunday.
> 
> My new nightie...
> 
> Sitting around in a dress I bought, debating about the fit. Still deciding, and I may show up on the clothing/fashion board for opinions.



I ~love~ what I can see of this dress- it looks wonderful on you


----------



## Tooz (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



Ahaha, cute. Nice accent.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2007)

I'm bored at work and have a crappy camera phone, so here ya' go.  

View attachment mobmain-1.jpg


----------



## supersoup (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



i are in love.

both of yas come to ohio, let's give bigamy a shot, eh??


----------



## elle camino (May 14, 2007)

hey guys: they're not married.

sasha send me the one of me and you charlies pleeeease.
+1


----------



## djewell (May 14, 2007)

test shots for the recently reduced beard: 

View attachment 100_0392.jpg


View attachment 100_0395.jpg


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 14, 2007)

Boots112 said:


>



Please, smile!  With that look and those shoulder pads it looks like you're trying to stare down the guys on the opposing team. A useful skill, I'm sure, but I think you're be cuter with a big grin on your face.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2007)

Fish said:


> I'm bored at work and have a crappy camera phone, so here ya' go.



hey that's a lot better than the 2 inch version I saw earlier! 




I mean the pic, of course


----------



## Tina (May 14, 2007)

Great guys here. 

James, you're a good sport! Sasha, you are a brat -- but I'm guessing you know that and have been working on it.


----------



## cactopus (May 14, 2007)

The first pic shows me how much I look like my mother.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

djewell said:


> test shots for the recently reduced beard:



Love those blue eyes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

Fish said:


> I'm bored at work and have a crappy camera phone, so here ya' go.




Great shot- nice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

cactopus said:


> The first pic shows me how much I look like my mother.



Great pics- I love that beautiful day background too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 14, 2007)

cactopus said:


> The first pic shows me how much I look like my mother.



I am such a lucky woman.  You're adorable, as always.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



ahhaha... perfect... that is exactly a move I pull.


----------



## supersoup (May 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hey guys: they're not married.
> 
> sasha send me the one of me and you charlies pleeeease.
> +1



if this is to me, i know pretty lady!

they should come marry me, then we can all be married, and i can claim them to be MINE!!! i can have my own makeup minx and giggle buddy, and a handsome boy that can cook under my roof, bwaaahahahahhahaaa!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



Aw, Sasha... always thinking of us!  Hellooooooo James!



djewell said:


> test shots for the recently reduced beard:



You ought to post photos more often. That's all I'm sayin'. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am such a lucky woman.  You're adorable, as always.



He looks like a catch, BBMe. Lucky guy too.


----------



## Isa (May 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



Too cute, thanks for thinking of us. Enjoy your stay James.


----------



## Isa (May 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dart_Hart, your photos are always so artistic, in the way they are shot, and in the way they are cropped. Wonderful.
> 
> This is a little test for the wedding hair.  Sorry, they all came out wonky.



Hair looks great Tina. Congrats on the upcoming nuptials. I cannot wait to see pictures from the big event.


----------



## SummerG (May 14, 2007)

got a hair cut...


----------



## out.of.habit (May 14, 2007)

SummerG said:


> got a hair cut...



So cute! The style suits you- love love love the second photo.


----------



## Isa (May 14, 2007)

Boots112 said:


>



You must smile more. That's an order.


----------



## Isa (May 14, 2007)

There have been a lot of nice photos since I last logged in so this is my catch up post: Everyone's looking good! I really enjoy putting faces with the words written.


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoO love the pose!



Thanks. :huh:  

*ack* I didn't think about wood ticks. Luckily none got on me.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 14, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Supercute! If the rest of the dress looks as good on you as the part we can see, I say keep it. Something about the white-on-black pattern goes great with your hair and complexion. And you have charming plump cheeks, especially when you smile like that .



Why thank you, Slacker! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I ~love~ what I can see of this dress- it looks wonderful on you



When I get my usb cable for my camera in the mail, I'll see what I can do about photos of the dress. The iSight doesn't do so well with that. Truly, thank you for the compliment, you're a doll!


----------



## Obesus (May 15, 2007)

Max Valerio and I at the Modern Times bookstore in SF after Max read from his book about transitioning from female to male; "The Testosterone Files"....it was awesome-al! I used to do music for Max's poetry when he was Anita Valerio, along with surrealist punk-rocker Frank Discussion...them were the days! Now I am working with Max on some ambient background music for a CD of his spoken word pieces....well, I guess we do lead some interesting lives round this part of the world!


----------



## mimosa (May 15, 2007)

Isa said:


> You must smile more. That's an order.



I said the same thing to him in the Main Dimensions Board when I saw his pic.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 15, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I decided not to submit a picture of me, but a video of a guest that I thought you all might enjoy. It's a shorty, but a goody.  Enjoy ladies!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ljvVg2fpZ4



hijameswelcometoamerica!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 15, 2007)

Ditto. Hope you liked the welcome committee we sent ya.


----------



## speakeasy (May 15, 2007)

Damn, I think even I'm falling for James here, y'all... 
Obesus, I think I read something by Max Valerio for one of my classes. Small world!


----------



## James (May 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sasha, you are a brat -- but I'm guessing you know that and have been working on it.



ha... apart from the theft of my rental car she's been a great hostess so far...

Can I just say that America is *definitely *a country with portions and people sizes that I approve of... & the Northwest, with its mountains, forests, rivers and beaches is truly amazing... 

pics to follow in a couple of weeks


----------



## James (May 15, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hey guys: they're not married.
> 
> sasha send me the one of me and you charlies pleeeease.
> +1



It was good to hang with you Abby - as I said, you should come round for tea and cakes if you ever visit England...

or maybe I'll see you again if I'm employed out that way later this year?


----------



## James (May 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ditto. Hope you liked the welcome committee we sent ya.






liz (di-va) said:


> hijameswelcometoamerica!



ta liz & BBMe 

loving it here...


----------



## alienlanes (May 15, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Max Valerio and I at the Modern Times bookstore in SF after Max read from his book about transitioning from female to male; "The Testosterone Files"....it was awesome-al! I used to do music for Max's poetry when he was Anita Valerio, along with surrealist punk-rocker Frank Discussion...them were the days! Now I am working with Max on some ambient background music for a CD of his spoken word pieces....well, I guess we do lead some interesting lives round this part of the world!



I realize that's a microphone in the foreground... but for a second I thought that the Cat in the Hat was taking a bonghit .

And I've never heard of Max Valerio _or_ Frank Discussion! School me on some punk poetics history I've missed, O V.I.T.R.I.O.L.ic fatman!

ETA:

*I*'m hungry!
*A*nd now I'm full!
*O*K, I'm ready for more.


----------



## BBWTexan (May 15, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I agree, she's way to stingy with the pics!!




Hey now... I posts 'em when I gots 'em.

Only problem is I never gots 'em.


----------



## Les Toil (May 15, 2007)

Two pics of my brother, his wife Romanda and moi. The lovely Ava is taking our photo and I regret not having one with Ava at this particular event. It's the first Portland Beavers college game I've attended and I was one proud uncle. Ya see, my nephew Chris Hopkins plays for them and at this time he's being flirted to by The Angels, The Padres, The Dodgers and a couple others whose names escape me. He's supposedly #2 in stealing bases in the Pack Ten. They won this opening game with Stanford University's team hence my trademark Mickey Mouse grin.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Two pics of my brother, his wife Romanda and moi. The lovely Ava is taking our photo and I regret not having one with Ava at this particular event. It's the first Portland Beavers college game I've attended and I was one proud uncle. Ya see, my nephew Chris Hopkins plays for them and at this time he's being flirted to by The Angels, The Padres, The Dodgers and a couple others whose names escape me. He's supposedly #2 in stealing bases in the Pack Ten. They won this opening game with Stanford University's team hence my trademark Mickey Mouse grin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 16, 2007)

Here is a pic from two Sundays ago. Went out for after dinner drinks in Greenwich Village with a bunch of French neurobiology researchers (cause that I how I roll, see?)
So, from left to right (moi, Virginie, and Magali) 

View attachment jb'svisit1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 16, 2007)

Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!! 


 


 


Heres a picture of James and me on the Space Needle. I think my fear of heights is getting worse with age. But it was a great day! Super view, warm weather, and awesome hanging with some great Dims friends.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 16, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Hey now... I posts 'em when I gots 'em.
> 
> Only problem is I never gots 'em.



Well, I don't know about you, but I'll be bringing my camera to MemDay.

No excuses then....


----------



## Pookie (May 16, 2007)

*waves* well, I am new to this forum, have been reading a while but decided that a post like this was a good a place as any to start posting. This is me...


----------



## out.of.habit (May 16, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *waves* well, I am new to this forum, have been reading a while but decided that a post like this was a good a place as any to start posting. This is me...



Well you're fricken' cute!  Welcome to the boards, Pookie. Love the name.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!!
> 
> Heres a picture of James and me on the Space Needle. I think my fear of heights is getting worse with age. But it was a great day! Super view, warm weather, and awesome hanging with some great Dims friends.



I'm totally living isolated from all other Dimmers! I either need to move to Portland, Boston (again), or NJ/NYC. Great photos here, Sasha, Elle, and James. Looks like you're having a great time!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm totally living isolated from all other Dimmers! I either need to move to Portland, Boston (again), or NJ/NYC. Great photos here, Sasha, Elle, and James. Looks like you're having a great time!



Well... under your avatar it says you live in candyland. I think rather than you moving near us, we should all move there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Here is a pic from two Sundays ago. Went out for after dinner drinks in Greenwich Village with a bunch of French neurobiology researchers (cause that I how I roll, see?)
> So, from left to right (moi, Virginie, and Magali)




Wow, I had no idea that you are such a GORGEOUS woman, Ms J!!!!

Great pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!!
> 
> Heres a picture of James and me on the Space Needle. I think my fear of heights is getting worse with age. But it was a great day! Super view, warm weather, and awesome hanging with some great Dims friends.




I see some amazingly gorgeous people in these pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Well you're fricken' cute!  Welcome to the boards, Pookie. Love the name.




I love the braids and the top- not to mention you're so damn pretty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

SummerG said:


> got a hair cut...



Summer, you're always a cutie! 
I really the look of your hair


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Max Valerio and I at the Modern Times bookstore in SF after Max read from his book about transitioning from female to male; "The Testosterone Files"....it was awesome-al! I used to do music for Max's poetry when he was Anita Valerio, along with surrealist punk-rocker Frank Discussion...them were the days! Now I am working with Max on some ambient background music for a CD of his spoken word pieces....well, I guess we do lead some interesting lives round this part of the world!





Nice!  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Two pics of my brother, his wife Romanda and moi. The lovely Ava is taking our photo and I regret not having one with Ava at this particular event. It's the first Portland Beavers college game I've attended and I was one proud uncle. Ya see, my nephew Chris Hopkins plays for them and at this time he's being flirted to by The Angels, The Padres, The Dodgers and a couple others whose names escape me. He's supposedly #2 in stealing bases in the Pack Ten. They won this opening game with Stanford University's team hence my trademark Mickey Mouse grin.



Wonderful family photos! Looks like you had a blast


----------



## elle camino (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man.
we are foxy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> man.
> we are foxy.



Yup!  All of yous.


----------



## Pookie (May 16, 2007)

Many thanks for the compliments


----------



## JMCGB (May 16, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *waves* well, I am new to this forum, have been reading a while but decided that a post like this was a good a place as any to start posting. This is me...



Welcome, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## JMCGB (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle and Sasha, what a pair. Also looks like you and James are having a great time. Hope you enjoy your vacation James.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *waves* well, I am new to this forum, have been reading a while but decided that a post like this was a good a place as any to start posting. This is me...


Oh yes, an excellent start indeed.  Welcome!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well... under your avatar it says you live in candyland. I think rather than you moving near us, we should all move there.



I adore this idea, Sasha!  C'moooooooooon over!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

that's a great hair color for you, Elle; a great color in general.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 16, 2007)

Since my contacts went over so well with some of you in the pic I took at the Haunted costume ball in Michigan, I thought I'd put my other pair in and show them off, too. These were taken about an hour ago. I started to put my fangs in, as well. But, changed my mind for the weak at heart.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 16, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Since my contacts went over so well with some of you in the pic I took at the Haunted costume ball in Michigan, I thought I'd put my other pair in and show them off, too. These were taken about an hour ago. I started to put my fangs in, as well. But, changed my mind for the weak at heart.



I WANT YOU SO BAD, RIGHT NOW!!!

nuff said?

Peace,
2P.


----------



## PrettyLife (May 16, 2007)

Well here is a recent pic of me. I'm new to the boards so... hi everone. I'm 29 from Toronto and I'm a new mom of a 3 month old baby girl. I'm on maternity leave now so I have far too much time on my hands so I thought I'd start posting instead of just lurking about. 

View attachment amanda2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

You'll certainly make an impression around here with pictures like that   Welcome!


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 16, 2007)

Yes, I second that welcome!
Go Leafs!
Wait... Go Senators?

Or is it "Let's go Buffalo?!"


----------



## PrettyLife (May 16, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> Yes, I second that welcome!
> Go Leafs!
> Wait... Go Senators?
> 
> Or is it "Let's go Buffalo?!"



It's a long shot but.... Go Buffalo Go.


----------



## Tooz (May 17, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> Yes, I second that welcome!
> Go Leafs!
> Wait... Go Senators?
> 
> Or is it "Let's go Buffalo?!"



Whaaaaaaaaat? When is it NOT Buffalo?


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat? When is it NOT Buffalo?



When they almost blow a 3-0 lead?! :doh: 

But they are still alive, so you'll just have to wait!


----------



## Obesus (May 17, 2007)

Frank's band which originated in Arizona, was called *THE FEEDERZ*! I kid you not! The irony is just exquisite! Frank moved to Frisco, fell in love with my friend Luna Aldeberan and lived la vida anarchiste' for many years in the Mission district, before he decided to become a Santeria priest and wear the white. I am told he may have returned to his beloved Danelectro recently..good on him! I just note that the back cover of the infamous "Teachers in Space" LP has a photograph of my mother's china and silverware and that if you pick up a copy of Re/Search magazine's "Pranks" video, you will find a fuzzy tape of Frank doing the most infamous show of all at the Gilman Street Projects...even the hardest of the hardcore punkies were appalled...sigh, them were the days! Max was back then a poet named Anita Valerio who did many shows around the area...Frank and I did a project with her at The Mission Cultural Center called "The Parking Lot", which we will be putting out on CD at some point...then there was Kristine Ambrosia and the _Fakir Musafar _show, but that is another story! :bow: 




SlackerFA said:


> I realize that's a microphone in the foreground... but for a second I thought that the Cat in the Hat was taking a bonghit .
> 
> And I've never heard of Max Valerio _or_ Frank Discussion! School me on some punk poetics history I've missed, O V.I.T.R.I.O.L.ic fatman!
> 
> ...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Here Elle. I hope you don't mind if I post them both. The cute one of us was a tad blurry, and I wanted to have a pic that you could actually see our faces.  Love ya babes!!
> 
> Heres a picture of James and me on the Space Needle. I think my fear of heights is getting worse with age. But it was a great day! Super view, warm weather, and awesome hanging with some great Dims friends.


Fundamental flaw with these pics: I'M NOT IN THEM!  
[/whine]


----------



## elle camino (May 17, 2007)

Obesus said:


> *feederz stuff*



my friend mick used to play bass in the feederz, and ive hung out with frank a few times. really sweet, dadlike guy. i dont know him well but i loved talking to him. although all the talk of his old show pranks (firing blanks from an AK at the audience, etc) makes me regret that the only time i saw them play, all he did was wear a necklace made of embalmed rat fetuses. 
ive thought of mentioning the feederz here (with the name and all that), but i figured, y'know...a little esoteric.


and B: we talked about how much we wished you were there! then we painted a lifesize carboard cutout of you and took turns feeling it up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

PrettyLife said:


> Well here is a recent pic of me. I'm new to the boards so... hi everone. I'm 29 from Toronto and I'm a new mom of a 3 month old baby girl. I'm on maternity leave now so I have far too much time on my hands so I thought I'd start posting instead of just lurking about.




I soooooooooooooooo love your hair and eyes- lovely lady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Since my contacts went over so well with some of you in the pic I took at the Haunted costume ball in Michigan, I thought I'd put my other pair in and show them off, too. These were taken about an hour ago. I started to put my fangs in, as well. But, changed my mind for the weak at heart.




Incredibly lovely- with or without the fangs


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Fundamental flaw with these pics: I'M NOT IN THEM!
> [/whine]



Well get your ass back up here!


----------



## Les Toil (May 17, 2007)

Surlysomething, thanks very much for the kindly compliment.  

And Green-eyed Fairy, we had a tremendous blast. Got way too many digital pics to prove it.


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 18, 2007)

SummerG said:


> got a hair cut...



wow.... you are damn sexy :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here are a couple of me from last night.... thought I was rockin' my Bo'Sox hat.



damn....those eyes :wubu: :blush: :smitten: :batting: 

*muah* * muah* *muah* :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 18, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 19796
> 
> 
> ........:doh: ........



one of the cutiest pic I ever seen   

lookin great bro :happy:


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Just putzin' around with the camera on a lazy (thank goodness) Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 19778
> 
> ...



Oh my... My heart is racing


----------



## out.of.habit (May 18, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Oh my... My heart is racing



Well, aren't you sweet! Thanks, D_H. What a nice thing to see first thing in the morning!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Most recent one I have  

View attachment new one in blue that I like- face shot.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most recent one I have



You're still an Urban Cougar right?  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

^^^lol


----------



## Wagimawr (May 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most recent one I have


Yay for new pics.


----------



## Tooz (May 18, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> When they almost blow a 3-0 lead?! :doh:
> 
> But they are still alive, so you'll just have to wait!



They're my team, I'll ALWAYS be pullin' for 'em!


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most recent one I have


You are just so pretty, Honey! The necklace -- it's gorgeous. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2007)

Hey Fatgirl, nice batwing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> You are just so pretty, Honey! The necklace -- it's gorgeous. Where'd you get it?




Awww thanks, Sweetie! It was a gift from the ex a few years back- I think I picked it out though at JC Penney and he paid for it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Hey Fatgirl, nice batwing!



I love the glasses and you hair- great pic


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the glasses and you hair- great pic





awww...thanks!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most recent one I have



you are just SO hot! I love all your pictures :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Obesus (May 19, 2007)

....but wild and crazy! Frank was also at the Art Motel that fateful evening in 1986 when we did a performance called "Lodge of Sorrow" for an article on SF Performance Art for People Magazine! That was a bizarre night; pouring rain at 2AM while several acolytes, including Frank dripped hot wax over me in a sort of Masonic funeral parlor setting...oh, them were the days! Max occasionally runs into Frank because they both practice Santeria, so I do hear tell from time to time...who knows, maybe we will do a reunion thingy someday? :bow: The pranks were amazing and the whole Situationist aspect of Frank's music was especially dear to my heart...I have read rumors of the Feederz coming back...we shall see!



elle camino said:


> my friend mick used to play bass in the feederz, and ive hung out with frank a few times. really sweet, dadlike guy. i dont know him well but i loved talking to him. although all the talk of his old show pranks (firing blanks from an AK at the audience, etc) makes me regret that the only time i saw them play, all he did was wear a necklace made of embalmed rat fetuses.
> ive thought of mentioning the feederz here (with the name and all that), but i figured, y'know...a little esoteric.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> you are just SO hot! I love all your pictures :wubu:
> 
> kisses, :kiss2:
> Dark_Hart



You just really made my day, Hot Stuff :wubu: 
Thank you very much


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 19, 2007)

Tooz said:


> They're my team, I'll ALWAYS be pullin' for 'em!



Well good luck Sat afternoon then; hopefully home ice will help. Buffalo is due for a championship in some major sport!


----------



## Tooz (May 19, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> Well good luck Sat afternoon then; hopefully home ice will help. Buffalo is due for a championship in some major sport!



Haha, I know! I keep saying Buffalo deserves it if for no other reason than they haven't before. I always get a lot of crap for saying that, though. There are a lot of reasons, though. Buffalonians worldwide are praying for this. A friend of mine who has spent the year in Japan even went to a shrine to pray about it.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 19, 2007)

Taken today at my daughter's graduation and party
View attachment IMG_1453.JPG


View attachment IMG_1411a.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Taken today at my daughter's graduation and party
> View attachment 20124
> 
> 
> View attachment 20125


Beautiful JoyJoy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Taken today at my daughter's graduation and party



I love that polka-dot top- definitely suits you
Lovely photos 

Where did your daughter graduate from?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 21, 2007)

Speaking of graduations... 

Ivy Day:
View attachment ivydaywithannasmall.jpg


Graduation:
View attachment capandgownsmall.jpg


More to come from other sources, but this is all I have on my own camera.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

Go Girl Go - looking radiant and living up to your BigBeautifulMe tag like - congratulations once again.

dX


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love that polka-dot top- definitely suits you
> Lovely photos
> 
> Where did your daughter graduate from?





out.of.habit said:


> Beautiful JoyJoy.



Thanks, Ladies! 

GEF, she graduated from high school...big day! She turned 18 and graduated all within the week.  I'm one tired fat cookie now that it's all over and everyone's gone home. 


BBMe...congrats to you! You look radiant!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Speaking of graduations...
> 
> Ivy Day:
> View attachment 20191
> ...




Awwwwwwwwwwwwww awesome photo, awesome dress and awesome smile

Gorgeous photos- thanks for sharing your special day


----------



## James (May 21, 2007)

taking a short break at the foot of Mt Hood... 

View attachment Enchanted forest james 037a.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> taking a short break at the foot of Mt Hood...



That is an awesome picture. It almost looks like you're super imposed or something..definitely a great one!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> That is an awesome picture. It almost looks like you're super imposed or something..definitely a great one!



Yup, yup. Agreed.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 21, 2007)

That is a really nice pic of you at Mt Hood.
Stacey


----------



## out.of.habit (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> taking a short break at the foot of Mt Hood...



Ooooh, I really like this photo. Gorgeous as usual + lush scenery = content o.o.h!


----------



## Waxwing (May 22, 2007)

This is a gorgeous group we've got here.


----------



## lalatx (May 22, 2007)

Totally random pictures but yeah i've got a lot of those. 

View attachment l_2fbc4854267d131bae51cfa23e57cfef.jpg


View attachment l_ab86f5d72146c013ae498c62d590f198.jpg


View attachment l_25aff0fdeaca5642aa52f840b9824ef5.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 22, 2007)

James- Thanks for stealing the picture _I_ took of you in the Gorge from my computer, while I was at work.... nerd.  I have to agree with the ladies here though. It is a great picture of you.


----------



## kerrypop (May 22, 2007)

Here's one of stanner and I at our wedding shower! He was willing to come along because it was a shower the church was throwing, and I didn't know anyone. It was fun!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 22, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Here's one of stanner and I at our wedding shower! He was willing to come along because it was a shower the church was throwing, and I didn't know anyone. It was fun!



Very cute you two!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2007)

lalatx said:


> Totally random pictures but yeah i've got a lot of those.



So cute- I love your dimple! 

Two of my daughters have them so yeah I'm biased about them 


@Kerry- great pic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Speaking of graduations...
> 
> Ivy Day:
> View attachment 20191
> ...



Congratulations BigBeautifulMe :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2007)

great picture


----------



## kerrypop (May 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Very cute you two!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @Kerry- great pic! Thanks for sharing



Aww, thanks!:happy:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 22, 2007)

Aw, Kerry- I love the photo, you two really are adorable together.


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, Kerry- I love the photo, you two really are adorable together.



I just wanted to ditto that.


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2007)

James said:


> taking a short break at the foot of Mt Hood...



Nice pic James!


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Here's one of stanner and I at our wedding shower! He was willing to come along because it was a shower the church was throwing, and I didn't know anyone. It was fun!



You two make such a handsome couple.


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Speaking of graduations...
> 
> Ivy Day:
> View attachment 20191
> ...



You are pretty BBM. Congrats!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 23, 2007)

this is my Jack Bauer face











I think I did a pretty good job.


----------



## kerrypop (May 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, Kerry- I love the photo, you two really are adorable together.





Chimpi said:


> I just wanted to ditto that.





mimosa said:


> You two make such a handsome couple.



Thanks guys!


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this is my Jack Bauer face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww pretty close. You have nice eyes.:batting:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this is my Jack Bauer face
> 
> 
> I think I did a pretty good job.



That makes me weak in the knees. ohmigoodness


----------



## supersoup (May 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> That makes me weak in the knees. ohmigoodness



seconded, thirded, and fourthed. 

<----- swooning.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 24, 2007)

I love your nose, blazingguns (i like that). I'm so serious.

Someone snatch this youngin' up. Look at him being all dangerous looking.


----------



## supersoup (May 24, 2007)

my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:


----------



## kerrypop (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



Oooh, you'd make a pretty mama!


----------



## furious styles (May 24, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mimosa (May 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Oooh, you'd make a pretty mama!



What a sweet little baby.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



This is too sweet for words, Souper


----------



## alienlanes (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



I see where that baby's hand is going ! p)

Supercute as usual, Soupy. I bet you're a really sweet godmom .


----------



## love dubh (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



Hey! Tell that cheeky baby to keep his/her hands to himself/herself! I see what s/he's doing!


----------



## tink977 (May 24, 2007)

Here is a recent pic of me. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## mango (May 24, 2007)

*Cute Tink!

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

tink977 said:


> Here is a recent pic of me.




I think you're beautiful 

I also love that lipcolor- mauve? My favorite


----------



## tink977 (May 24, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you're beautiful
> 
> I also love that lipcolor- mauve? My favorite



Beleive it or not...that isn't a lip color at all...just my natural lips....but thanks for the compliments .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

tink977 said:


> Beleive it or not...that isn't a lip color at all...just my natural lips....but thanks for the compliments .



I wondered if you were going to tell me that, Lucky Gal


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2007)

*Grandi Floras in February 2007.*​


----------



## UberAris (May 24, 2007)

Going to work... mmm... Rite-Aid... (bleh)


----------



## This1Yankee (May 24, 2007)

I got a new hair color! It's kind of red. Pardon the messy room 

View attachment ribbon.jpg


----------



## mimosa (May 24, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Going to work... mmm... Rite-Aid... (bleh)



Cutie pie


----------



## mimosa (May 24, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a new hair color! It's kind of red. Pardon the messy room
> 
> View attachment 20373



I am so jealous. You are a pretty one.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



Aw, Soupy. That's a sweet photo. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Going to work... mmm... Rite-Aid... (bleh)




Nice  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Grandi Floras in February 2007.



I love the streak- definitely gives you character and gets others attention!


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my newest godbaby and me. gooooosh i love kids. :wubu:



awww look at that cute kid..  & supersoup is adorable as always :batting: 

supersoup thanks for sharing


----------



## supersoup (May 25, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Oooh, you'd make a pretty mama!





mimosa said:


> What a sweet little baby.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is too sweet for words, Souper





SlackerFA said:


> I see where that baby's hand is going ! p)
> 
> Supercute as usual, Soupy. I bet you're a really sweet godmom .





love dubh said:


> Hey! Tell that cheeky baby to keep his/her hands to himself/herself! I see what s/he's doing!





out.of.habit said:


> Aw, Soupy. That's a sweet photo. :wubu:


egads, thanks, :blush: , he does have quite the roving hand, and y'all are too sweet.

<3


----------



## furious styles (May 25, 2007)

aris shave your chin and grow a mustache, you'll look like kurt vonnegut


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> aris shave your chin and grow a mustache, you'll look like kurt vonnegut



Not to get too far off topic..I agree..lol..and I just finished Cats Cradle..very interesting..lol


----------



## Chimpi (May 25, 2007)

Showin' some curvalicious dubiousness, yo.
Brother's graduation (not really my brother, but he's sexy, isn't he?). Hell, I look like a giant standing next to him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Showin' some curvalicious dubiousness, yo.
> Brother's graduation (*not really my brother, but he's sexy, isn't he?*). Hell, I look like a giant standing next to him.




wonderful photo

Can you get your sexy bro to post some butt pics?


----------



## Chimpi (May 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can you get your sexy bro to post some butt pics?



Possibly, but I think boobies and pot might have to be involved. That would be a butt session I would not encounter.  He's not into the whole fat love, ya dig?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Possibly, but I think boobies and pot might have to be involved. That would be a butt session I would not encounter.  *He's not into the whole fat love, *ya dig?



Sheesh, I wasn't asking him to love me- I just want to see his ass


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 25, 2007)

I was a bit schweaty in this picture, but I was drunk and having a good time!





Me at the Portland City Bar and Grill enjoying a lovely cosmo and sporting my cute new super stretchy top! Thank god Torrid sells tops that stretch a little.


----------



## Chimpi (May 25, 2007)

Wow, Sasha. You totally get all red-faced when you drink, do you not? Erin does, as well. It's quite humorous.
I totally dig the green shirt. Very roots-like!


----------



## mango (May 25, 2007)

*Taken just 15 minutes ago in the fading sunlight on this warm autumn afternoon.*


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 25, 2007)

mango said:


> *Taken just 15 minutes ago in the fading sunlight on this warm autumn afternoon.*



cool pics Mango   

thanks for sharing


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 25, 2007)

bonjour les dames et les messieurs  

Hello ladies & gentlemen.. ok sorry about the messy hair again..ahhh I was really tired this time  







i haven't been active that much recently .. sorry my friends..i think my work & college took all of my time...  

ohhh ...I feel like squeezing a lot of faces around here  

ok thanks for sharing the photos everyone..you all look great:batting: 

hugs, :batting: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

mango said:


> *Taken just 15 minutes ago in the fading sunlight on this warm autumn afternoon.*




Wow, these turned out to be some great photos- you look so handsome, too :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> bonjour les dames et les messieurs
> 
> Hello ladies & gentlemen.. ok sorry about the messy hair again..ahhh I was really tired this time
> 
> ...



Hubba Hubba, Hot Stuff :smitten: 
Thank YOU for sharing  

You are always such a sweetheart to everyone- don't ever think that it goes unnoticed


----------



## JMCGB (May 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got a new hair color! It's kind of red. Pardon the messy room
> 
> View attachment 20373



Your hair looks good, now clean that room, haha!


----------



## JMCGB (May 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a bit schweaty in this picture, but I was drunk and having a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with having a good time, even if you were a bit schweaty! Made me think of the Pete Schweaty skit on SNL. The view from the PCBG looks awesome. Hope that cosmo was good!


----------



## blueeyedevie (May 25, 2007)

> Sasha said"Thank god Torrid sells tops that stretch a little."


I love the top.. God I wish the sizes went up bigger.. I want cute clothes too...


----------



## Ash (May 25, 2007)

The two extremes of fat girl pictures:

Exhibit A: Wide eyes, little to no double chin.
View attachment HPIM1243.jpg


Exhibit B: Squinty eyes, lots of double chin.
View attachment HPIM1154.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (May 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The two extremes of fat girl pictures:
> 
> Exhibit A: Wide eyes, little to no double chin.
> View attachment 20417
> ...



lol, the two faces of being fat. I hear ya.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The two extremes of fat girl pictures:
> 
> Exhibit A: Wide eyes, little to no double chin.
> View attachment 20417
> ...



Completely gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (May 25, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> bonjour les dames et les messieurs
> 
> Hello ladies & gentlemen.. ok sorry about the messy hair again..ahhh I was really tired this time
> 
> ...



Very nice Dark Hart. Thanks for sharing


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The two extremes of fat girl pictures:
> Exhibit A: Wide eyes, little to no double chin.
> Exhibit B: Squinty eyes, lots of double chin.



they both look faboo  love the dress!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 26, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Wow, Sasha. You totally get all red-faced when you drink, do you not? Erin does, as well. It's quite humorous.
> I totally dig the green shirt. Very roots-like!



Well usually my face gets a tad red, but it was facking hot in that place! Even the skinny people were sweating bad.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The two extremes of fat girl pictures:
> 
> Exhibit A: Wide eyes, little to no double chin.
> View attachment 20417
> ...



Love the pretty blue dress!! What a cutie you are.


----------



## James (May 26, 2007)

someone 'volunteered' me for the front seat of the log flume ride...









I had my revenge tho...


----------



## This1Yankee (May 26, 2007)

Jamie--

If that's as wet as you got from the flume ride...then you two got the physics of that ride ALL wrong. You put the heavier person in the front that way when the boat hits the water, it forces a larger wall of water up and BOTH of you get doubly soaked. You did it the wrong way! You are supposed to be head to toe soaked...*sigh*. What a waste of a good flume.


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hubba Hubba, Hot Stuff :smitten:
> Thank YOU for sharing
> 
> You are always such a sweetheart to everyone- don't ever think that it goes unnoticed



Aww, thanks so much Green Eyed Fairy...always supporting me..your so sweet... *muah* :blush: 



mimosa said:


> Very nice Dark Hart. Thanks for sharing



Thanks, mimosa.... glad you like it hun.. *muah* :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 26, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Showin' some curvalicious dubiousness, yo.
> Brother's graduation (not really my brother, but he's sexy, isn't he?). Hell, I look like a giant standing next to him.



What a great smile, Chimpi.


----------



## Chimpi (May 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> What a great smile, Chimpi.



Thank you.
I was trying to think of some sort of face that would go along with his, because even though I did not look at his face during the time of taking that picture, I knew _exactly_ what he'd be doing. It's all I could come up with in the moment.


----------



## Kymber Dreams (May 26, 2007)

*Here's the most recent pic of me... I'm in the black top... was out at a club & posing with friends for the camera... first time in a very, very, very long time... and I had a great time! Taken 4-14-07.
Kymber* 

View attachment IMG_0004.jpg


View attachment IMG_0010.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 27, 2007)

Be kind (got my hair cut...4"+). Traum-o-tized! Last shot is me tryin ta be Ginger (not Mary Ann) about it all. I have a problem with Hamming, sorry.


----------



## Rojodi (May 27, 2007)

Of me yesterday, and another of a few weeks ago 

View attachment Picture 017.jpg


View attachment Picture 018.jpg


View attachment Picture 023.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (May 27, 2007)

View attachment Justinface.jpg



Who ELSE makes this face?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Be kind (got my hair cut...4"+). Traum-o-tized! Last shot is me tryin ta be Ginger (not Mary Ann) about it all. I have a problem with Hamming, sorry.



Very cute Liz!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 20503
> 
> 
> 
> Who ELSE makes this face?



You need a shirt that says, "Warning: Cute when Angry!"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 20503
> 
> 
> 
> Who ELSE makes this face?



hahahaha! 

Seriously, hot. Very hot.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 27, 2007)

Thanks boys.

Be afraid....very afraid.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 20503
> 
> 
> 
> Who ELSE makes this face?



Yank, I'm pretty positive I have that exact picture. Only...it's me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2007)

@Liz - love the new hair cut- I think it suits you 

@Rojodi- I really love that last picture of the three- you're a very handsome man


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Who ELSE makes this face?


Disapproving moms the world over.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 27, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Of me yesterday, and another of a few weeks ago



Nice pics Rojodi, and welcome!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 27, 2007)

Ok... so I know that this isn't a picture of me. But I love love love this picture. My brother made it and it makes me laugh and smile everytime I see it. I hope you enjoy. Mods... I didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## JMCGB (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 20503
> 
> 
> 
> Who ELSE makes this face?



Just about everyone at some point in their life, haha! You are cute when your angry though. Watch out boys she'll chew you up!!! Just teasing


----------



## JMCGB (May 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok... so I know that this isn't a picture of me. But I love love love this picture. My brother made it and it makes me laugh and smile everytime I see it. I hope you enjoy. Mods... I didn't know where else to put it.



Made me smile and laugh as well. Kudos to your bro on a great picture.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 27, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Disapproving moms the world over.



or ..






It's a good look.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 27, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 20503
> 
> 
> 
> Who ELSE makes this face?





BothGunsBlazing said:


> or ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PRICELESS! 


James & Sasha - I've been loving your photos the last couple weeks! I'm sad that James had to return home. Next installment: Sasha in the UK!


----------



## This1Yankee (May 28, 2007)

Out Of Habit wins the prize! 

The only difference is that I don't have Oscar the Grouch eyebrows....teee heee heee...


But it IS a good look...

And AFG, I am awaiting aforementioned picture....


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Of me yesterday, and another of a few weeks ago



you look like my dad!! 

do you have a twin brother? :blink:


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (May 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a bit schweaty in this picture, but I was drunk and having a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonderful sasha....the gretest girl!!!!:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

This was today. Two (2) before shaving shots, one (1) after shaving shot. *Shrugs* Scruffiness runs on me quite often, actually. I end up not shaving for about a week before it gets this long and really bugs the crap out of me.  

View attachment Scruffy1.jpg


View attachment Scruffy2.jpg


View attachment Unscruffy.jpg


----------



## elle camino (May 28, 2007)

cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 28, 2007)

Great additions Chimpi, Sasha, James (sucker!), Jay, Liz, Kymber, dark_hart, and anyone else I'm forgetting!! I love the new shots from everyone, very fun... I think we've all got spring fever... lol


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.



Looks cute, EC...you did a good job.


----------



## elle camino (May 28, 2007)

yay thank you! a hair compliment from sandie is pretty much as good as it gets.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> This was today. Two (2) before shaving shots, one (1) after shaving shot. *Shrugs* Scruffiness runs on me quite often, actually. I end up not shaving for about a week before it gets this long and really bugs the crap out of me.




Nice! 


but oh sooo young :blink:


----------



## Kymber Dreams (May 29, 2007)

*Thanks AnnMarie!
Kymber*



AnnMarie said:


> Great additions Chimpi, Sasha, James (sucker!), Jay, Liz, Kymber, dark_hart, and anyone else I'm forgetting!! I love the new shots from everyone, very fun... I think we've all got spring fever... lol


----------



## BBWModel (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.



Yeah, but you still have the hottest bewbies around, so it all works out in the end.


----------



## Koldun (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.



Pretty....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.



And a lovely bit of cleavage! Woohoo! Looks great hun.


----------



## Chimpi (May 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> but oh sooo young :blink:



Yes, well, that is one thing that I am... still....


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2007)

Half face. Minus glasses. Feeling melancholy.


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2007)

elle camino said:


> cut my own bangs. so that look is mostly apprehension with a touch of panic.



That look is mostly beauty with a touch of *hot damn*.


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2007)

Melancholy maybe Surly, but very pretty.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 29, 2007)

after 5hrs of Wii play.

I am gross.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> after 5hrs of Wii play.
> 
> I am gross.



Okay... yeah. My first thought, prior to reading your text was, "omgs hawt."


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2007)




----------



## AnnMarie (May 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> ............



OMG!!! LOL


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 29, 2007)

YAY! Finally! You secretive kids! 

Seriously, how could you stand not telling us? ha ha. 

I'm glad somehow a wrinkle in geography happened and Buffalo butted up against California, or vice versa.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> ****



_*Whuuuuuuuuuuuuut?! *_

Whoa.

I seriously had to look twice. It was so normal and right, but... somehow geographically unexpected. Whoa whoa whoa. Holy crap. I require more photos of this event. Please? Thanks?


----------



## supersoup (May 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


>



i'm sorry, but if youse two had a kid, it would be the cutest dark haired baby i've ever seen, and would probably come out with a wee pair of those glasses on.

high fives for what seemed like an awesome time!


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm sorry, but if youse two had a kid, it would be the cutest dark haired baby i've ever seen, and would probably come out with a wee pair of those glasses on.
> 
> high fives for what seemed like an awesome time!



*seems.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> _*Whuuuuuuuuuuuuut?! *_
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> I seriously had to look twice. It was so normal and right, but... somehow geographically unexpected. Whoa whoa whoa. Holy crap. I require more photos of this event. Please? Thanks?



LMFAO..seconded!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> *seems.



I'm in high *SQUEEEEEE* mode right now. Just you watch yourselves lady and gent.  I might e'splode.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2007)

Friday said:


> Melancholy maybe Surly, but very pretty.




Awww...thanks

:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> after 5hrs of Wii play.
> 
> I am gross.




I personally think you're too cute for you're own good. Wii or not.


----------



## kerrypop (May 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> after 5hrs of Wii play.
> 
> I am gross.



Oi... I'm not one to flip over boy pictures... but damn. Just.... damn.


----------



## love dubh (May 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


>




*
FOR THE FUCKIN' WIN!

*

Oh, you kids.


----------



## This1Yankee (May 30, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> after 5hrs of Wii play.
> 
> I am gross.


 

Like the seagulls in Finding Nemo...

"MINE??"

"Mineminemineminemineminemine....."


:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (May 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


>


 

CUTENESS OVERLOADZZZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 30, 2007)

Completely agreed. I have the same glasses, though. Does that mean I get to join in?


----------



## kerrypop (May 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


>



*sigh* the matching glasses are too much. :wubu: You guys are dreamy!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 30, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Half face. Minus glasses. Feeling melancholy.


Pretty blonde lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## kerrypop (May 30, 2007)

Spring/summer clothing time!! 






In this second one I think I look like the "before" in some of those before/after dieting commercials... but THRILLED about it... and not completely depressoid.






HOORAY for summer!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Spring/summer clothing time!!
> 
> 
> In this second one I think I look like the "before" in some of those before/after dieting commercials... but THRILLED about it... and not completely depressoid
> ...



Oooooooh, pretty sparkly Kerry.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Pretty blonde lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James (May 30, 2007)

out on a stroll...


----------



## djewell (May 30, 2007)

its getting too beautiful in here. let me bring down the average attractiveness level 

View attachment 100_0404.JPG


View attachment 100_0405.JPG


View attachment 100_0407.JPG


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


>



Mahzeltov!!! Mahzeltov!!!!


((Sigh, but a good sigh like all is good in the universe))


----------



## cuddlybbbw (May 30, 2007)

Yeah...i'm a nerd.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

djewell said:


> its getting too beautiful in here. let me bring down the average attractiveness level




Love your smile and eyes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Yeah...i'm a nerd.




I like this pic- you look shy though- don't be!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2007)

Memorial Day, we went back to the OKC Bombing Memorial with my Dad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

^^Love those pics Joy- I like that pink tint- my camera usually makes anything red look orange


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Love those pics Joy- I like that pink tint- my camera usually makes anything red look orange


 Thank you, my Dear  I guess pink is better than orange...it just puzzles me why it's doing it now. It used to take great pics. It's probably something simple, but I haven't even taken a close look at the settings...thought someone might be able to direct me to the right one.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Spring/summer clothing time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww, you are so pretty AND you live so close. Why haven't we hung out yet?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2007)

Joy, great pics - and I noticed something...

Your dad's beard...it looks familiar!! 

Things are becoming clear 

Maybe we do fall for guys who remind us of our Dads?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Joy, great pics - and I noticed something...
> 
> Your dad's beard...it looks familiar!!
> 
> ...




LOL Randi...I had noticed the same thing! Hmm...maybe you're right! (although my sweetie has nothing in common with my dad other than facial hair )

My dad's beard is actually a career tool. He spends most of the month of December and part of November every year playing a very realistic Santa Claus; he keeps the beard year-round so that it will be natural.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> LOL Randi...I had noticed the same thing! Hmm...maybe you're right! (although my sweetie has nothing in common with my dad other than facial hair )
> 
> My dad's beard is actually a career tool. He spends most of the month of December and part of November every year playing a very realistic Santa Claus; he keeps the beard year-round so that it will be natural.



Now that's dedication. I like it! But you'd better give him a sandwich. His belly should be authentic too


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2007)

djewell said:


> its getting too beautiful in here. let me bring down the average attractiveness level



very, very, very cute...you have amazing blue eyes


----------



## djewell (May 31, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> very, very, very cute...you have amazing blue eyes



awww, thank you! *blushes*


----------



## kerrypop (May 31, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Awwww, you are so pretty AND you live so close. Why haven't we hung out yet?



Lol... because I'm never in portland! I need to come up. We should have a party!


----------



## Santaclear (May 31, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Joy, great pics - and I noticed something...
> Your dad's beard...it looks familiar!!
> Things are becoming clear
> Maybe we do fall for guys who remind us of our Dads?



Actually the beard is kind of a novelty for me - I've mostly had short-to-medium-ish hair and no beard since 1980. I'm into the chameleon angle and how fast the look changes tho - when I grew the beard this past winter (I shaved it off last month when Joy was here but it's back already) one customer at the record store kept saying, "Miracle Gro! Miracle Gro!"  :blush: 

Here's another shot by Joy at the ocean in SF around 32 days ago during her visit. We look like we're trying to sell someone a used car. 

View attachment 100_2071.jpg


----------



## cuddlybbbw (May 31, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like this pic- you look shy though- don't be!



Thanks! I'm working on it.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2007)

Out with some friends on Tuesday. 

View attachment Swingsets are for big kids, too.jpg


View attachment It's an illusion.jpg


----------



## Tina (May 31, 2007)

Kerry, adorable as always!

Mini, it looks like you have fun friends. 

Santa, I really love those pics of you and Joy. I vote for the clean-shaven look, though, because you have such beautiful skin. 

This one was taken on our honeymoon. For part of the trip, we went to Santa Rosa to visit the Charles C. Schultz museum, and here I am with a mural of the little spitfire, Lucy.  

View attachment menlucysm.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2007)

Mini said:


> Out with some friends on Tuesday.



Re: picture 2

WHAT THE HELL. Mindfuck to the extreme.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2007)

They were standing on big rocks. The girl on the left is about 5'2" without shoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> ...This one was taken on our honeymoon. For part of the trip, we went to Santa Rosa to visit the Charles C. Schultz museum, and here I am with a mural of the little spitfire, Lucy.



Adorable pic! And adorable top.

Marriage becomes you


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> This one was taken on our honeymoon. For part of the trip, we went to Santa Rosa to visit the Charles C. Schultz museum, and here I am with a mural of the little spitfire, Lucy.



Oh, I've ALWAYS wanted to go there. I'm such an insane lover of all things "Peanuts".


----------



## Renaissance Woman (May 31, 2007)

Mini said:


> Out with some friends on Tuesday.


What's up with dude having his arms around both chicks at once? In this pic and the one from the clubhouse as well--shouldn't he be sharing with the other guy? They're pretty skinny, so I'm excluding you from this because of that.


----------



## Mini (May 31, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> What's up with dude having his arms around both chicks at once? In this pic and the one from the clubhouse as well--shouldn't he be sharing with the other guy? They're pretty skinny, so I'm excluding you from this because of that.



They're just friends.


----------



## Tina (May 31, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Adorable pic! And adorable top.
> 
> Marriage becomes you


Thanks, Randi, on both counts. 


Fish said:


> Oh, I've ALWAYS wanted to go there. I'm such an insane lover of all things "Peanuts".


Then you'd love the place, Fish. I was thrilled to have given them some info on some of Schultz's work that they didn't know of, so they are persuing it in order to add to the museum. In the process, Eric and I were allowed in the reference room -- a room that visitors are not allowed to enter. They did a bit of research almost immediately and found this, which was copied for me to take home. They will be persuing the Cultural Center for photos, and if they don't have any, reps from the museum will go down and get photos themselves. I grew up with that bridge and was around when it was put up. I love that it's evidently still there.  It was very cool to be able to tell them about something they didn't already have there.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 31, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Here's another shot by Joy at the ocean in SF around 32 days ago during her visit. We look like we're trying to sell someone a used car.



Please keep posting photos of you two! I love seeing your gorgeous faces.



Mini said:


> Out with some friends on Tuesday.



I'm glad to see that it's not all work and no play, Mini. 



Tina said:


> This one was taken on our honeymoon. For part of the trip, we went to Santa Rosa to visit the Charles C. Schultz museum, and here I am with a mural of the little spitfire, Lucy.



You are ravishing!


----------



## Tina (May 31, 2007)

Thanks, ooh. And look who's talking. :blush:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

I had such a good time at Tina and Eric's wedding. Tina made the most beautiful bride and Eric a very handsome groom. I feel honored that I was invited to share in that day with them. It was so nice to meet everyone and just hang out. We had so much fun! And yes, everyone is even more beautiful offline.  

This was taken as we walked down to the wedding at the Inn...others liked it so I thought that I would post it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I had such a good time at Tina and Eric's wedding. Tina made the most beautiful bride and Eric a very handsome groom. I feel honored that I was invited to share in that day with them. It was so nice to meet everyone and just hang out. We had so much fun! And yes, everyone is even more beautiful offline.
> 
> This was taken as we walked down to the wedding at the Inn...others liked it so I thought that I would post it.



That color is amazing on you. You look stunning.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

Ebony, you are model gorgeous, and it was completely obvious that your guy is just completely, and understandably, taken with you. It was so wonderful meeting both of you -- finally! 

Ebony's SO, Ebony, me, Eric, and in the back, the inimitable Mr. Friday.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you Surly.  That color is one of my favorites. 

Tina, I love that picture. Mr. Friday just cracks me up! LOL He is such a character...you just can't help but have fun around him.


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

It's true, Ebony. He was adorable at the restaurant in San Fran when a group of us met there last week, too. Like the brother I never had.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 1, 2007)

(I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.) 

View attachment modelos.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ebony, you are model gorgeous, and it was completely obvious that your guy is just completely, and understandably, taken with you. It was so wonderful meeting both of you -- finally!
> 
> Ebony's SO, Ebony, me, Eric, and in the back, the inimitable Mr. Friday.



you all look absolutely, astonishing and Amazing! thank you so much for sharing  

glad you had fun time togather


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Friday says head scritches for everyone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2007)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I had such a good time at Tina and Eric's wedding. Tina made the most beautiful bride and Eric a very handsome groom. I feel honored that I was invited to share in that day with them. It was so nice to meet everyone and just hang out. We had so much fun! And yes, everyone is even more beautiful offline.
> 
> This was taken as we walked down to the wedding at the Inn...others liked it so I thought that I would post it.




Absolutely gorgeous- great color on you and your hair is perfect


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Green.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 1, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)



You look like you think way too highly of yourself Mr.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 1, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You look like you think way too highly of yourself Mr.



Oh, we were so trying to emulate a Banana ad. If we pose does that make us poseurs?


----------



## SummerG (Jun 1, 2007)

had dinner with my dad & step mom tonight


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)



OMG..can't...breathe...need......paper bag...or mouth to mouth and...a...change....of...panties..please


/faints


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 1, 2007)

Ebony, you have a real peaceful and glowing beauty about you. 

Jay, what I don't understand is why this doesn't happen more often!  Word, Misty.

Summer, that's a lovely family pic. Sweet, as always.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> For contrast, this last one is from just a couple days later after fat therapy, kinda freezing by the ocean.



You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2007)

i looked at every page of this thread and enjoyed all the pics you guys posted. It's neat seeing the faces behind the posts  I'll have to find something recent or take a picture to share


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2007)

This one's from a recent hike. I think it's cute


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This one's from a recent hike. I think it's cute



You are right, Megan! You are glowing!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 2, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG..can't...breathe...need......paper bag...or mouth to mouth and...a...change....of...panties..please
> 
> 
> /faints



Ah ha ha. You say it better than I could, my dear!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, we were so trying to emulate a Banana ad. If we pose does that make us poseurs?



I believe I have a video clip of you actually saying that exact same thing. And yes, it does technically make you a big fat poser.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2007)

You have a great smile, Megan


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 2, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> bonjour les dames et les messieurs
> 
> Hello ladies & gentlemen.. ok sorry about the messy hair again..ahhh I was really tired this time
> 
> ...




Apologies nothing. >.< 

Why don't you just drop the coy "oh noes I hope I'm not to oogly ._." attitude and face the reality that most of the ladies and some of the dudes here use you as masturbatory material?


----------



## absintheparty (Jun 2, 2007)

mememememememe 

View attachment Photo 234.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 2, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> mememememememe



Cool pic....makes me want to ask what tattoos you have and the story behind why you got each.
Stacey


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 2, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> mememememememe



Hey cutie boy! Love the tat! What inspired that lovely work of art?


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 2, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Apologies nothing. >.<
> 
> Why don't you just drop the coy "oh noes I hope I'm not to oogly ._." attitude and face the reality that most of the ladies and some of the dudes here use you as masturbatory material?




Fishing for compliments. He has the limit.

The ladies do love him! He got that bohemian starving artist thing going. 

Jealous? A little.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous- great color on you and your hair is perfect




Nuff said. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 2, 2007)

Aw, cute is right, Megan!

Now absintheparty, you've got us all curious.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 2, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> mememememememe



Awesome tat! I can't wait to hear the story behind it.

(Although all I could think of at first was the Simpsons episode where the guy on the old-timey bicycle kicks Homer in the face...)


----------



## absintheparty (Jun 2, 2007)

wow, i didn't expect such a positive reaction. thanks, everyone. if you're interested in seeing some more of my bizarre tattoos, check my profile pics.

http://www.myspace.com/sixtyfoursquares


add me if you wanna chat sometime.

take care

--eric


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> mememememememe




~hot~ stuff~ But then I'm always telling you that anyway


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Awesome tat! I can't wait to hear the story behind it.
> 
> (Although all I could think of at first was the Simpsons episode where the guy on the old-timey bicycle kicks Homer in the face...)



If I were to guess 

The Prisoner

BCNU


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 2, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Fishing for compliments. He has the limit.
> 
> The ladies do love him! He got that bohemian starving artist thing going.
> 
> ...


What? Jealous? Get the heck outta here! For any of the ladies and men who saw your pic on the Hot Boy thread KNOWS you got it goin' on....and *then* some. Gawd, I'm lucky! *Doin' the Happy Dance*


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, Tina, Out.of.habit and Megan (and back atchallya!) :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 3, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> wow, i didn't expect such a positive reaction. thanks, everyone. if you're interested in seeing some more of my bizarre tattoos, check my profile pics.
> http://www.myspace.com/sixtyfoursquares



It's cool that they're all so bold/graphic/contained. Neat!


----------



## djewell (Jun 3, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> What? Jealous? Get the heck outta here! For any of the ladies and men who saw your pic on the Hot Boy thread KNOWS you got it goin' on....and *then* some. Gawd, I'm lucky! *Doin' the Happy Dance*



im jealous of all the men on here.


----------



## Tina (Jun 3, 2007)

You have no reason to be, D.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are right, Megan! You are glowing!



Thank you  I love the glow of a little exercise


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have a great smile, Megan



Thank you  It's my hubby's favorite feature  I loved those pics of your girls, so sweet and special.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, cute is right, Megan!.



Why thank you  We love snapping a lot of pics on our hikes in this beautiful time of year


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> mememememememe



I like that tatoo


----------



## mimosa (Jun 3, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)



Dios Mio!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 3, 2007)

here's a picture of me getting a mud bath in india last week! i had such a fun time there... 

View attachment sexy12_JPG_jpg.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2007)

Aggghhhh! I just realized I posted my recent pics on the old thread! So...here's pics of me taken today on the steps of our back porch. Also a picture of hubby. 

View attachment Mark, back porch steps, June 3, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella, back porch steps, June 3, 2007.jpg


View attachment Me on back porch steps, June 3, 2007.jpg


----------



## djewell (Jun 4, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)



the rest of the men on dimensions combined equal only the hotness of your pinky finger, jay


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 5, 2007)

djewell said:


> the rest of the men on dimensions combined equal only the hotness of your pinky finger, jay


 
Hahah, thank you, man! There are so many hotties on this thread, its not even funny. This is the thread for the _goods_! 


Thanks for the compliments, guys!


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 5, 2007)

Feeling uncharacteristically sexy tonight and thought I'd capture the moment before it inevitably passes.

Note the hipster-style "rocking a white undershirt as my main t-shirt" setup. Although in this case it's because I'm about to go to sleep.

ETA: I am proud of the fact that my sideburns cast their own shadow. 

View attachment Self-Portraits June 4 2007 005.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 5, 2007)

Me hanging out on a hot day with Scooter! aka Sean





My hair did kind of disappears into the black. Meh... lol


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 5, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> here's a picture of me getting a mud bath in india last week! i had such a fun time there...


I'm envious!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 5, 2007)

sasha's such a hottie...i want you!!!


----------



## djewell (Jun 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me hanging out on a hot day with Scooter! aka Sean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reports of your beauty are not underestimated it seems


----------



## elle camino (Jun 5, 2007)

1:45 am, sweaty, drunk. 
nothing but the best for my dims pals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> 1:45 am, sweaty, drunk.
> nothing but the best for my dims pals.




LOL  

Great pic- it's been a long time since I have been out sweaty in a bar so I'm jealous


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's me looking utterly exhausted yet dapper at the Wequasset Inn 2 weeks ago, where my still-wet Betty Boop for President '08 Campaign Button prototype painting was auctioned off to benefit Unitarian-Universalism capewide... 
http://www.uumhauction.net


----------



## Koldun (Jun 5, 2007)

You asked... 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Jun 5, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)


 

So my question now would be....

BUT WHO IS THE ONE ON THE LEFT, AND DOES HE LIKE FAT GIRLS??????????????????????

(sorry....you look hot too, don't get your panties in a bunch)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice Athena, Punkin, Slacker, Sasha, elle, Ned, and Koldun! 

I can't find my camera battery charger, so I've been pretty stingy using it lately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Here's me looking utterly exhausted yet dapper at the Wequasset Inn 2 weeks ago, where my still-wet Betty Boop for President '08 Campaign Button prototype painting was auctioned off to benefit Unitarian-Universalism capewide...
> http://www.uumhauction.net




Nice Ned  

Generous, too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Feeling uncharacteristically sexy tonight and thought I'd capture the moment before it inevitably passes.
> 
> Note the hipster-style "rocking a white undershirt as my main t-shirt" setup. Although in this case it's because I'm about to go to sleep.
> 
> ETA: I am proud of the fact that my sideburns cast their own shadow.



Methinks I like it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aggghhhh! I just realized I posted my recent pics on the old thread! So...here's pics of me taken today on the steps of our back porch. Also a picture of hubby.



Love that top- that color is perfect on you! 
It was nice to see the hubby, too- I wish more would post their significant others


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Koldun said:


> You asked...




Where are you and what are you doing in this pic....?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)



HOLY SHIT I FIGURED IT OUT. It's been bugging me for a while now.

Fuckin' *James Franco*, that's who you look like there.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 6, 2007)

Yay! I love this thread....it just keeps on givin'...

:batting: :batting: eye candy:batting: :batting:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me hanging out on a hot day with Scooter! aka Sean



I have said in the past that Sasha'a smile could light up a room. I was wrong. The smile in this pic could light up a city block!!! You really are a beautiful woman Sasha. YOWZAH!!!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 6, 2007)

I took this night before last after I had taken scissors to an old t-shirt. I was trying my hand at making the halter top. I also found that cutting tshirts isnt as easy as you think it would be. It was fun though...and the cat was watching me like I was some mad woman. Although in this picture you cant really see much of the shirt. 
Stacey 

View attachment halter.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 6, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I took this night before last after I had taken scissors to an old t-shirt. I was trying my hand at making the halter top. I also found that cutting tshirts isnt as easy as you think it would be. It was fun though...and the cat was watching me like I was some mad woman. Although in this picture you cant really see much of the shirt.
> Stacey



That's a great pic of you, Stacey! And from what I can see, that halter is super cute!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I took this night before last after I had taken scissors to an old t-shirt. I was trying my hand at making the halter top. I also found that cutting tshirts isnt as easy as you think it would be. It was fun though...and the cat was watching me like I was some mad woman. Although in this picture you cant really see much of the shirt.
> Stacey



Wow, I'm impressed that your cat can use your camera!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, I'm impressed that your cat can use your camera!



Yes...she is quite the talented cat
Stacey


----------



## elle camino (Jun 7, 2007)

i feel obligated to counteract the sweaty grossness of that last picture, so.




also this is me trying to get princess fluff to pose for one goddamn second


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 7, 2007)

Im not as pretty as any of the other ladies who posted here so here goes nothing. 

View attachment Copy of GLENN,ME AND GER.JPG


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry about the double post but Im sick of that last picture of me and thought this one is much better and more recent. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## lemmink (Jun 7, 2007)

Feh, Dublinda, you're gorgeous


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know you guys but I feel like posting... I'll definitly return with a pic


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Sorry about the double post but Im sick of that last picture of me and thought this one is much better and more recent.



You're adorable!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

This is me at work.... I took this for someone very special to me.....  :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_2380.JPG


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i feel obligated to counteract the sweaty grossness of that last picture, so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your cat is weird. Most cats will willingly pose for pictures and do whatever their humans ask of them. Most cats are downright agreeable.

Also, nice spider necklace peeking out from behind the locks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me at work.... I took this for someone very special to me.....  :wubu:



Oh my, Violet your ginger hair and blue eyes are SO CUTE. I love this photo!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks sweetie!! :batting: 



activistfatgirl said:


> Oh my, Violet your ginger hair and blue eyes are SO CUTE. I love this photo!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> *pics*



Holy crap! Cuteness! Wow.


----------



## Shala (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is a recent pic of me. 

View attachment ATT10213412.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (Jun 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me at work.... I took this for someone very special to me.....  :wubu:



I love love love love your hair. It's beautiful!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jun 7, 2007)

Stacey, WHat a awesome pic of you girl, I love the way your hair looks in it. ITs like sexy and free.. Great idea making a tee a halter..I have this one shirt I have cut on so much.. I better not dare cut any more or it want have any coverage left. 


SHala: I love your hair... If i was brave and well brave i would so cut my hair .. IT looks so adorable on you.. Love the color and the cut so much.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> (I know all we Latinos look alike; I'm the one on the right. Lol.)




It's genuinely alarming how pretty you are, dammit.


----------



## Shala (Jun 7, 2007)

blueeyedevie said:


> Stacey, WHat a awesome pic of you girl, I love the way your hair looks in it. ITs like sexy and free.. Great idea making a tee a halter..I have this one shirt I have cut on so much.. I better not dare cut any more or it want have any coverage left.
> 
> 
> SHala: I love your hair... If i was brave and well brave i would so cut my hair .. IT looks so adorable on you.. Love the color and the cut so much.



Thank you so much blueeye! I love having short hair and the color is natural.

You should try it...if you don't like it, it grows back!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you!!!  




kerrypop said:


> I love love love love your hair. It's beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here is a recent pic of me.



Gorgeous


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Stacy, elle, violet, dublinda, shala... GREAT new pics. 

Javaquarius... get snappin' girl.  You need to post and stuff so we get to know you!!


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me at work.... I took this for someone very special to me.....  :wubu:



You look positivly stunning my dear!!!!!!:wubu: The person you took this photo for has to be the luckiest person on the face of the Earth!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2007)

I got my hair cut (and a pedicure, too!) Let me know what you think!


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 7, 2007)

lets see if that works... this was about a few months ago... so not recent reallllllyy


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 7, 2007)

oh i'm a tool i don't know how to do this


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, I don't think you can post direct from flickr... so just save that pic, or pick it from your hard drive, then click the little paperclip icon when you're posting, browse to find it, choose it, click upload, and voila! 

It just has to be under 97.7k in size... that one happens to be over that... lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 7, 2007)

*has returned*




got caught from behind in the UNCA studio.





having a moment with a classmate.


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 7, 2007)

i do not see a paperclip... am i lost?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2007)

javaquarius said:


> i do not see a paperclip... am i lost?



hahah... when you hit "Post reply" to make a new post, there is a paperclip icon above the window where you type... click it.  

Or below that same block where you type, there is a "manage attachments" button, you can attach things using that as well... same thing, different way to get there.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I got my hair cut (and a pedicure, too!) Let me know what you think!



Total cutie, but you need to post pictures of the pedi for the foot fetishists here.


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 7, 2007)

omg complete tool... sorry
haha
:doh: 

now i gotta find a smaller picture


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...for the foot fetishists here.



And here you have the answer to why I did NOT post pedi pictures.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I got my hair cut (and a pedicure, too!) Let me know what you think!




You look quite stunning my dear!:smitten: :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And here you have the answer to why I did NOT post pedi pictures.



HA!!! Clever remark!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 7, 2007)

Violet - you are such a beauty! 

Javaquarius - cutie pie! 

BBMe - you have a lovely smile! I'm really diggin' your gap! Tis the cuteness!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks so much, ashmamma!  I'll admit - it used to bug me. Until I found out that it was considered a marker of super-lasciviousness in Victorian times. Now I rather like it.


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

me.. circa this afternoon.. being goofy 

View attachment 183620.jpg


View attachment 183601.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you mean, being SEXY!


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

i attempted sexy and failed today..

here i fail less..


----------



## Shala (Jun 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I got my hair cut (and a pedicure, too!) Let me know what you think!



Keep them coming luv, you are one of the most stunning ladies I've ever seen, beautiful :wubu: :blush: :smitten: :kiss2: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 8, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here is a recent pic of me.



humm wow, you realy look fantastic :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jun 8, 2007)

Me at the pool with new hair and no makeup  

View attachment pool.jpg


View attachment pool1.jpg


----------



## Shala (Jun 8, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> humm wow, you realy look fantastic :wubu:



Thank you DarkHart.....so sweet of you.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! 



ashmamma84 said:


> Violet - you are such a beauty!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress  

View attachment blackdress.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2007)

At work in my new shirt. Looking very busty. Haha. Good hair day too..thought I would share.









:shocked:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Love the dress.... adorable pose...... VERY pretty young lady!!








HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

LOVE your hair.... I'd kill for those curls, but mine's too thick for that!!







Surlysomething said:


> At work in my new shirt. Looking very busty. Haha. Good hair day too..thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress




OH MY! I love that dress! and you are looking rather stunning yourself 



</steals dress>


@ Surly, BBMe, Jade and Ariel- all of you help to prove that some of the most stunning ladies in the world are right here at Dims


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress



That's a really nice dress. It is wonderfully designed for your shape.

I took this particularly lazy looking pic with my camera phone after sitting in a hospital waiting room for about 5 hours. I FELT like I was melting, and looked about the same. 

View attachment mobmain-1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, so many pretty ladies here! Its so great to see a thread with so many beautiful positive women! 
Bigbeautifulme, lovely pics as always darling.  You have the cutest blue eyes.

Violet, I don't think I have ever seen you take a bad picture. Your coolor contrasts with hair and eye color are striking and beautiful!

Jade, I love the pics!! keep posting. Good to see new posted on the board!

Ariel- Sexy lady!! Where did you get that bathing suit. I want! 

Megan where did you get that dress? Its so lovely! I can't help it, Im a fan of black and I don't often see dresses I like. But I like it it!

Surlysomething, I haven't seen a pic of you before, but Im so glad I have now! You are so pretty missy! PS.... I want your curls.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Surlysomething, I haven't seen a pic of you before, but Im so glad I have now! You are so pretty missy! PS.... I want your curls.





awww...thank you! You made my day!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOVE your hair.... I'd kill for those curls, but mine's too thick for that!!




they're a blessing and a curse...thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH MY! I love that dress! and you are looking rather stunning yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you're too kind!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

Fish said:


> That's a really nice dress. It is wonderfully designed for your shape.
> 
> I took this particularly lazy looking pic with my camera phone after sitting in a hospital waiting room for about 5 hours. I FELT like I was melting, and looked about the same.



Thank you  Hospital waiting area.. those are so much fun (<--sarcasm) I like your beard.. I'm a sucker for facial hair


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Wow, so many pretty ladies here! Its so great to see a thread with so many beautiful positive women!
> Bigbeautifulme, lovely pics as always darling.  You have the cutest blue eyes.
> 
> Violet, I don't think I have ever seen you take a bad picture. Your coolor contrasts with hair and eye color are striking and beautiful!
> ...



I got the dress on ebay. I had every intention of posting the link with the dress but they are no longer selling stuff  It's my favorite dress. Most of my wardrobe is black. I really try to get colors in it but i just LOVE black!


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 8, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> At work in my new shirt. Looking very busty. Haha. Good hair day too..thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are quite the beauty...:smitten:  

Bill


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Violet - you are such a beauty!
> 
> Javaquarius - cutie pie!
> 
> BBMe - you have a lovely smile! I'm really diggin' your gap! Tis the cuteness!



awwwww thanks... i'm still and tool and working on figuring out how to post an actual picture thats small enough... no pun intended... not a freaking link like a moron


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress



You look great, Megan, one of the best pictures I've ever seen of you. Beautiful dress and you just look happy and relaxed.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jun 8, 2007)

Night time in Cancun!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress



Megan! Wow!!! Just...wow! You look so beautiful! Your new healthy lifestyle really shows!!! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Night time in Cancun!



El Cute! love the dimples


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 8, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Night time in Cancun!



That looks lovely. Still sad I wasnt invited I want to see more pics sometime.
Stacey


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Night time in Cancun!



I have to ask- what's with the upside-down time and date?:huh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I have to ask- what's with the upside-down time and date?:huh:



I'm gonna guess he took the pic himself and was holding the camera upside down to make it easier to snap the pic.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 9, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken wednesday after i had a HUGE indian meal. I was feeling pretty in my new dress



waaaaaaaaw........such a beauty :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

thanks for sharing HottieMegan :batting: 



Surlysomething said:


> At work in my new shirt. Looking very busty. Haha. Good hair day too..thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your so beautiful ... :wubu: thanks for sharing :batting:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 9, 2007)

I want to thank you people for sharing your pics... :bow: 

hope you like this one..  






have a very, very good day everybody  

hugs,




Dark_Hart


----------



## QuantumXL (Jun 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I have to ask- what's with the upside-down time and date?:huh:



Sorry i was taking a picture of myself and i stink at taking pictures with my left and and I'm clumsy. So i shifted the camera so the button was near my thumb when i took my picture lol. I know its wierd but it came out pretty decent! I'm the camera man of the family and the only one that knows how to push a button apparently (Shrugs) LOL


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jun 9, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> Night time in Cancun!


Guess what , the only thing that would make this picture any hotter is Me in it with you. Loving the dimple. So glad your home. Hugs E


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 9, 2007)

blueeyedevie said:


> Guess what , the only thing that would make this picture any hotter is Me in it with you. Loving the dimple. So glad your home. Hugs E



The best would be you in the picture with him and I was the person taking the picture 
Stacey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to thank you people for sharing your pics... :bow:
> 
> hope you like this one..
> 
> ...




Love your dark, shiny hair but I hate not being able to see your gorgeous face in this one


----------



## javaquarius (Jun 9, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> That looks lovely. Still sad I wasnt invited I want to see more pics sometime.
> Stacey



what resort was that?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 9, 2007)

recent... hmm, ok. newest. This a.m. mmm, frizzy bedheaded. :doh: lol



trying to be all artsy. It didn't quite work


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> recent... hmm, ok. newest. This a.m. mmm, frizzy bedheaded.



You're incredibly beautiful, you know that?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2007)

^^At least I know it


You are gorgeous Sharleen :wubu:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 10, 2007)

Thirded! Sharleen, you are drop dead gorgeous, and that is a beautiful shot.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jun 10, 2007)

javaquarius said:


> what resort was that?


MOON PALACE is the resort , he had this huge Jacuzzi in the middle of his room , but his sisters kid kept falling in so they switched rooms. Lucky dogs..


----------



## GPL (Jun 10, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> recent... hmm, ok. newest. This a.m. mmm, frizzy bedheaded. :doh: lol
> 
> 
> 
> trying to be all artsy. It didn't quite work



Wow, you're so pretty!:wubu: Your face, your hair.
All those soft curves..., mmmm! Take good care of that belly, hun! lol

Thank you for posting this one!!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your dark, shiny hair but I hate not being able to see your gorgeous face in this one


Yeah, but look at his hands, GEF. Hands are one of the first things I look at on a man. If they are attractive and clean, then I will continue to look. If not, sorry Charlie.
I've heard it said that if a man's hands are dirty and unkept, so is he.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You look great, Megan, one of the best pictures I've ever seen of you. Beautiful dress and you just look happy and relaxed.



Thank you!  I think i was happy and relaxed, full of some of the best food i've had in a while  It's my favorite dress too


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 10, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Megan! Wow!!! Just...wow! You look so beautiful! Your new healthy lifestyle really shows!!! Simply gorgeous!



Thank you! I have to put some of the skin tone to being outdoors a lot and getting a tan/sunburn despite wearing tons of sunscreen  For some reason all the sun makes my skin feel and look healthier  I'm in tahoe right now waiting for the family get ready to go out and i fully intend to get a lot more pictures to share  We won a cruise on a wheel boat to Emerald bay which is one of the top 7 places photographed in the world so I'm sure I'll have some super nice pics to share


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 10, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> waaaaaaaaw........such a beauty :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> thanks for sharing HottieMegan :batting:



Thank you  I'm happy to share  :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2007)

I had hubby take a few pictures of me with our flowers. Unfortunately, he is not well practiced with focusing this little digital camera. So, here they are, blurry and all.  (Again, the date stamp is wrong, we took the pics today!  ) 

View attachment Ella and the lantana, June 10, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella and the trumpet vines, June 10, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella and the sunflowers, June 10, 2007.jpg


View attachment Ella and lantana, #2, June 10,2007.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2007)

Aw, Punkin... so pretty in the sun.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, Punkin... so pretty in the sun.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys  AM, I didn't know about a rule of no black bars. I just thought no nudity since I got in trouble for that last time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Thanks guys  AM, I didn't know about a rule of no black bars. I just thought no nudity since I got in trouble for that last time.



No problem girl, the pic rules are listed on the paysite board, but most don't realize until they cross one of 'em.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 10, 2007)

I love that photo of you on your avatar. Very soft  so, do I get a prize if I get another photo removed?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I love that photo of you on your avatar. Very soft  so, do I get a prize if I get another photo removed?



thanks.  

And no, now that I've made you aware of where the rules are, you'd get nothing but a swift kick in the ass - mod style. (An infraction!)


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 10, 2007)

this was from a picnic yesterday, I'm a bit dishevelled (and bemused) from chasing 4 and 6 y/o's but...for the first time ever, the wild Rebecca is photographed in a sleeveless top.  

View attachment yesterday.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2007)

Rebecca, I love the look! You are an inspiration.

I ought to buy a sleeveless top.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 10, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> this was from a picnic yesterday, I'm a bit dishevelled (and bemused) from chasing 4 and 6 y/o's but...for the first time ever, the wild Rebecca is photographed in a sleeveless top.


You go, Girl!! Congrats on the bare arms debut!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Rebecca, I love the look! You are an inspiration.
> 
> I ought to buy a sleeveless top.



Thanks...and you're right, you really should. Don't deny yourself such a great feeling as the sunshine and breezes on your shoulders



Arrhythmia said:


> You go, Girl!! Congrats on the bare arms debut!



Thanks


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Thanks...and you're right, you really should. Don't deny yourself such a great feeling as the sunshine and breezes on your shoulders



Oh see? Now I want to rep that statement too. Oooh! New sig line.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 10, 2007)

*Latest pic- taken Friday June 8th at my College Alumni Reunion. 
It's been a good 25+ years since I've seen some of my classmates*.

Left to Right (Undergraduate Psych Professor - Classmate/Fellow Alumn 'Joe'- and Yours Truly) 

View attachment tony6a06082007wn3.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 10, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> recent... hmm, ok. newest. This a.m. mmm, frizzy bedheaded. :doh: lol
> trying to be all artsy. It didn't quite work



Sharleenie is PRETTY!! :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Jun 10, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> this was from a picnic yesterday, I'm a bit dishevelled (and bemused) from chasing 4 and 6 y/o's but...for the first time ever, the wild Rebecca is photographed in a sleeveless top.



you look awesome!! don't be afraid to bare arms, eff anyone with issues with it. this is a shirt i have, it's actually a swimsuit cover up thing, but i wear it all the time now with the hot weather, i love it. it's sorta hard to see, but the only pic i had...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Rebecca, I love the look! You are an inspiration.
> 
> I ought to buy a sleeveless top.



Oh I would have been yelling at you about this much sooner had I known. 

Your project for June. Buy and wear a sleeveless top. Even if it's only to the grocery store.... start the process.

Go. Do. Be.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *Latest pic- taken Friday June 8th at my College Alumni Reunion.
> It's been a good 25+ years since I've seen some of my classmates*.
> 
> Left to Right (Undergraduate Psych Professor - Classmate/Fellow Alumn 'Joe'- and Yours Truly)





very handsome!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I would have been yelling at you about this much sooner had I known.
> 
> Your project for June. Buy and wear a sleeveless top. Even if it's only to the grocery store.... start the process.
> 
> Go. Do. Be.



Pardon my ignorance, but what's the big deal with going bare? I never give thought to wearing something that's sleeveless, whether it's a tube top or tank...


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 10, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> very handsome!



Thanks - I thought with the Maroon shirt I could be a member of the *Barney* fan club...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> this was from a picnic yesterday, I'm a bit dishevelled (and bemused) from chasing 4 and 6 y/o's but...for the first time ever, the wild Rebecca is photographed in a sleeveless top.




As gorgeous on the outside as you are on the inside  :kiss2:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Rebecca, I love the look! You are an inspiration.
> 
> I ought to buy a sleeveless top.





Arrhythmia said:


> You go, Girl!! Congrats on the bare arms debut!





Rebecca said:


> Thanks...and you're right, you really should. Don't deny yourself such a great feeling as the sunshine and breezes on your shoulders





supersoup said:


> you look awesome!! don't be afraid to bare arms, eff anyone with issues with it.





AnnMarie said:


> Oh I would have been yelling at you about this much sooner had I known.
> 
> Your project for June. Buy and wear a sleeveless top. Even if it's only to the grocery store.... start the process.
> 
> Go. Do. Be.




Absolutely - and it gets easier with time. A little over a year ago, I was wearing sleeveless tops in public for the first time since childhood. A couple of weeks ago, I wore a sleeveless dress at my college reunion choir concert. In which I sang. On stage. In the front row. With people taking pictures. Hello, and welcome to my arm fat!


----------



## Tina (Jun 11, 2007)

In the spirit of Rebecca's post (yay, Rebecca!!), here's one of me, Snoopy and Woodstock, taken about 2 1/2 weeks ago:





I have to say, this is one of my fave threads here. It's great to see everyone in different places, situations and moods.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2007)

Some bar last night in Boston, I was sorely disappointed that they did not play "Whatcha starin at (I ain't a mirror)" I was even more disappointed by all the tools who go to clubs downtown, is there any way to make burnt orange tan-in-a-can a controlled substance?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I would have been yelling at you about this much sooner had I known.
> 
> Your project for June. Buy and wear a sleeveless top. Even if it's only to the grocery store.... start the process.
> 
> Go. Do. Be.





Tina said:


> In the spirit of Rebecca's post (yay, Rebecca!!), here's one of me, Snoopy and Woodstock, taken about 2 1/2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Project complete! I will borrow Tina's top! 





Wild Zero said:


> Some bar last night in Boston, I was sorely disappointed that they did not play "Whatcha starin at (I ain't a mirror)" I was even more disappointed by all the tools who go to clubs downtown, is there any way to make burnt orange tan-in-a-can a controlled substance?



I'm terribly curious about what you're looking at in that shot.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your dark, shiny hair but I hate not being able to see your gorgeous face in this one





Arrhythmia said:


> Yeah, but look at his hands, GEF. Hands are one of the first things I look at on a man. If they are attractive and clean, then I will continue to look. If not, sorry Charlie.
> I've heard it said that if a man's hands are dirty and unkept, so is he.



you both are sooooo sweeet .... :wubu: thank you so so much * muah*

i just add it this pic...hope you like it..






hugs, :wubu: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> In the spirit of Rebecca's post (yay, Rebecca!!), here's one of me, Snoopy and Woodstock, taken about 2 1/2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tina ..You are w/o a doubt, stunning and breathtaking :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> In the spirit of Rebecca's post (yay, Rebecca!!), here's one of me, Snoopy and Woodstock, taken about 2 1/2 weeks ago:
> 
> I have to say, this is one of my fave threads here. It's great to see everyone in different places, situations and moods.



Love that top, Tina! Looking good, Lady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> you both are sooooo sweeet .... :wubu: thank you so so much * muah*
> 
> *i just add it this pic...hope you like it..*
> 
> ...




You know I do like it   

Please keep posting them - great pic, my sweet  :kiss2:


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know I do like it
> 
> Please keep posting them - great pic, my sweet  :kiss2:



GET A ROOM!! LOL

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> GET A ROOM!! LOL
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.




Lol- now you embarrassed me when I was being light-hearted


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> you both are sooooo sweeet .... :wubu: thank you so so much * muah*
> 
> i just add it this pic...hope you like it..
> 
> ...





what a cutie!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 11, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Some bar last night in Boston, I was sorely disappointed that they did not play "Whatcha starin at (I ain't a mirror)" I was even more disappointed by all the tools who go to clubs downtown, is there any way to make burnt orange tan-in-a-can a controlled substance?





very cute!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 11, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> what a cutie!



im lost for words :wubu: :wubu: 

thank you so much sweetie :batting: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Shala (Jun 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> you both are sooooo sweeet .... :wubu: thank you so so much * muah*
> 
> i just add it this pic...hope you like it..
> 
> ...



Gosh Darkhart.....you make a girl's heart skip a beat! So handsome...and yummy!:smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Jun 11, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


>


ok so every time i try to be classy or subtle about commenting on cute boytype pictures here it's like in one ear and out the other, so:
hi! let's make out.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 11, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Some bar last night in Boston, I was sorely disappointed that they did not play "Whatcha starin at (I ain't a mirror)" I was even more disappointed by all the tools who go to clubs downtown, is there any way to make burnt orange tan-in-a-can a controlled substance?



What's that logo on your shirt? A metal band, I'd guess, but I don't recognize it.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok so every time i try to be classy or subtle about commenting on cute boytype pictures here it's like in one ear and out the other, so:
> hi! let's make out.



i'm next, after this lady.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 12, 2007)

i can't remember if i posted this or not. it's me and my youngest brother at his graduation last week!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i can't remember if i posted this or not. it's me and my youngest brother at his graduation last week!



Awwwww... love those proud moments. Oh yeah... yerrrr cute


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i can't remember if i posted this or not. it's me and my youngest brother at his graduation last week!



*Always great to see Graduation pictures- thanks for sharing- you both look very nice.... *



Dark_Hart said:


> i just add it this pic...hope you like it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Great photo - interesting shot- now what are you holding in both hands? Looks as if you are ready to pull out Filipino Sticks or Samurai Swords? *


----------



## Pookie (Jun 12, 2007)

:wubu: DarkHart....






I have my lip peirced and it often surprise people, as my lip is so pouty it doesnt tend to show in photos.. is odd.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2007)

Pookie, you have _gorgeous_ eyes, with eyelashes to die for.


----------



## GPL (Jun 12, 2007)

Pookie said:


> :wubu: DarkHart....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look gorgeous, hun:wubu: 
Love the blue eyes and the pouty lips!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 12, 2007)

One of the very few full length photos I have! I usually take my own pics so its usually just shoulders up for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> One of the very few full length photos I have! I usually take my own pics so its usually just shoulders up for me.



Love this background- it looks so serene. You look stunning, as always


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2007)

*Afew pics from a trip to Phuket, Thailand I just got back from.

I went to a friend's wedding and had a great week.






If you like Pina Colada's....







Iguana dance?







Made a new friend on the beach... She weighs over 300 pounds!! 







Wedding day at the Laguna







Too humid for a suit... even a linen one!







Mojito's with the bride on a beautiful sunset







Beach Sunset






















*


----------



## GPL (Jun 12, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> One of the very few full length photos I have! I usually take my own pics so its usually just shoulders up for me.



Hi Ella,

Needless to say you are a very pretty girl!
I love this full length picture of you:wubu: 

Thank you for posting, hun.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## tink977 (Jun 12, 2007)

This is me on Saturday. 

View attachment ATT14624558.JPG


----------



## James (Jun 12, 2007)

with my skinny friend helpfully propping me up... 

(was a bit drunk and very jet-lagged) 

View attachment dayafterflightjetlag.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 12, 2007)

Mango - great pics! You well that linen suit well! Looks like you had a fantastic time!

Tink - you are as cute as you can be!

James - there are just no words...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2007)

Great to see all of your byooful self, Ella!

What kool pix, mangers! Phuket! (I'm sorry, but I can't imagine puttin on a wedding dress in that heat!!)

Tink you haf gorj eyes!

Go drunk James go!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 12, 2007)

Ella - omigodyou'rebeautifulseriously.

Mango, I love when you post. You have the most engaging smile.

Tink, hellllloooooo pretty!

James, neither inebriation nor jet lag can make you unattractive. 'Tis a fact, you're so handsome.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jun 12, 2007)

MANGO!!!

I love those pics.

Why didn't you call me to be your date?!

HMMM??????

You are adorable...but I would have fallen in love with the baby elephant.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 12, 2007)

mango said:


> *Afew pics from a trip to Phuket, Thailand I just got back from.
> 
> I went to a friend's wedding and had a great week.
> 
> ...



You look great! Hot! And not just because you're in Thailand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ella - loved your photo!  
Mango - what lovely photos of Thialand, and you're cute too!
Tink - You are so cute!
James - good thing you had a friend to prop you up!


~Punkin


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks much to ooh, DarkHart and GEF! :kiss2:

And I agree with ooh's comments!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 13, 2007)

Ella - Oooo, where are you, under my favorite bridge? I can't tell... I've never been under it from that angle, but it sort of looks like it. You've got a smokin' body girlie, you look great in that shot! 

Mango - those pictures are amazingly beautiful... I'm soooo jealous (except for when you look sweaty... you look great, but I HATE sweating). And that elephant and I must meet. It is destiny. 

Tink - so cute! 

James- looking good Mr. Britpants.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 13, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> Me at the pool with new hair and no makeup




I love the photo of the beautiful tummy roll resting on the edge of the pool !


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ok so every time i try to be classy or subtle about commenting on cute boytype pictures here it's like in one ear and out the other, so:
> hi! let's make out.





supersoup said:


> i'm next, after this lady.



Sorry for the delay in posting, but thank you for that rather direct compliment. :bow: 



ataraxia said:


> What's that logo on your shirt? A metal band, I'd guess, but I don't recognize it.



Your guess is correct, it's an Ofermod shirt. For a band with an output of only four songs in 11 years they're really damn good.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 13, 2007)

*smiles* thank you Carrie and GPL *hugs* my eyes have been something I have always liked about myself before I was comfy in my body.


----------



## tink977 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of the compliments!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 13, 2007)

tink977 said:


> This is me on Saturday.





what a pretty girl


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 13, 2007)

Taken on Monday. The flash is rather bright though.







Peace,
2P.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Taken on Monday. The flash is rather bright though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are some kind of hottie! WOW!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ella - Oooo, where are you, under my favorite bridge? I can't tell... I've never been under it from that angle, but it sort of looks like it. You've got a smokin' body girlie, you look great in that shot!



Thank you everyone for the nice comments!  

AnnMarie, I'm not quite sure where we were. We went downtown to that quincey market ( I think that's what it was called) and drove around looking for a place to get a picture of the skyline cuz my friend collects pictures of herself with skylines in the background of everywhere she's been. We saw a little park, pulled in and started snapping away. I usually dont take full length pics of myself because I feel like I dont have much of a shape but in this pic I look like I have a bit of a figure so I decided to keep it!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 13, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Taken on Monday. The flash is rather bright though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a very handsome man!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 13, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> You are some kind of hottie! WOW!





Ella Bella said:


> You're a very handsome man!



Thanx! From you two, that is a very good compliment.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 13, 2007)

This would be me, a few weeks ago as my son played around with the camera. 

View attachment ekgoodmay2007-1.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 13, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> This would be me, a few weeks ago as my son played around with the camera.


Oh, ekmanifest...plz tell me where you got your blouse! It's lovely and so is your pic, Girl!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 13, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Taken on Monday. The flash is rather bright though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAWD, I can't wait to get my hands all over that!!!! :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, ekmanifest...plz tell me where you got your blouse! It's lovely and so is your pic, Girl!



It looks to be LB, if I'm not mistaken. It's super cute! You should buy one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> This would be me, a few weeks ago as my son played around with the camera.




Beautiful blouse on a strikingly beautiful Lady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

tink977 said:


> This is me on Saturday.



You're a classic, timeless beauty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Taken on Monday. The flash is rather bright though.
> 
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



You are certainly one handsome man 



@ Mango- I love how you look in that suit


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> GAWD, I can't wait to get my hands all over that!!!! :smitten:


The camera? *innocent smile*

Ash, you crack me up, you clothes hound, you!  Yes, very cute top, and cute you, too, ek.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, ekmanifest...plz tell me where you got your blouse! It's lovely and so is your pic, Girl!



Thanks - got it at Lane Bryant. Wish I would've bought more - I love it. Went back and checked online and can't find them anymore.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 13, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Your guess is correct, it's an Ofermod shirt. For a band with an output of only four songs in 11 years they're really damn good.



Looks interesting, though they appear to be a bit heavy on the ideology for being so light on the amount of output.  No samples anywhere that I can find, so no review.

I like Garm stuff (Ulver, Arcturus, old Borknagar), Agalloch, Woods of Ypres, and such similar stuff, so this is my kind of thing...

Edit: Oh, and there's a metal survey thread around here somewhere (called "Headbangers' Ball"). You ought to add your opinions to it.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 13, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> It looks to be LB, if I'm not mistaken. It's super cute! You should buy one!


ashmamma, you are my cheerleader! Did you know that? When I think about buying someting that shows my arms or clevage and then begin to doubt, I can hear you in the background saying, "Buy it..But it! You'll look good in it!" Thanks, Girl!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> ashmamma, you are my cheerleader! Did you know that? When I think about buying someting that shows my arms or clevage and then begin to doubt, I can hear you in the background saying, "Buy it..But it! You'll look good in it!" Thanks, Girl!



I am convinced we are our worst critics --you are beautiful!

Oh and glad I could help!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 14, 2007)

I just saw these photos from last weekend for the first time and laughed my ass off.... I don't remember dancing,or my friend April being there, or drinking anything purple, thank god for camera happy pals :blush: 

View attachment 111.jpg


View attachment 000.jpg


View attachment __1.jpg


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 14, 2007)

> Hey, you're cute  Welcome to the boards!



Cheers, thanks for the props!


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 14, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> DJ_S, I'm glad you were able to take a step forward and post your pic. I know anxiety and depression well, so I commend you are taking that step.  Dims has done much for me, as well and in a very short period of time. Welcome!




Yeah it's been a tough road, these last 29 years or so, with the last couple( to now 31), smoother and a new understanding to what happiness is. And generally feeling good all round!!

Howdy!


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 14, 2007)

SummerG said:


> That is one cute pic! glad to see you around sach  xox



Cheers Summer!

It's great to be here!

How've you been going?

Take care!:happy:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 14, 2007)

Shala said:


> Gosh Darkhart.....you make a girl's heart skip a beat! So handsome...and yummy!:smitten:



Thank you Honey :blush: :wubu: *muah* 



tonynyc said:


> *Always great to see Graduation pictures- thanks for sharing- you both look very nice.... *
> 
> *Great photo - interesting shot- now what are you holding in both hands? Looks as if you are ready to pull out Filipino Sticks or Samurai Swords? *




don't worry .. i am not ready to pull out Filipino Sticks or Samaurai Swords





thanks for the support bro..glad you like my pic 



Pookie said:


> :wubu: DarkHart....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Pookie! Are you always such a doll :blush: 

waaaaaaaaaaw...those eyes.... :wubu: 
*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Shala (Jun 15, 2007)

This is me at my desk this morning. 

View attachment ATT16570786.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 15, 2007)

Shala said:


> This is me at my desk this morning.



you are one hot lovely sweethart.... :wubu: :blush: 

thanks for sharing :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Shala (Jun 15, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> you are one hot lovely sweethart.... :wubu: :blush:
> 
> thanks for sharing :wubu:
> 
> ...



Thank you Dark_Hart!

You are a doll!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jun 15, 2007)

mango said:


> *Afew pics from a trip to Phuket, Thailand I just got back from.
> 
> I went to a friend's wedding and had a great week.
> 
> ...



Loved the sights of Thailand,Thanks for shareing the beautiful pictures. Hopefully one day Ill vist there with my honey who has family there. I wonder could I some way get sweet little elephant past security?? OMG SO CUTE


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2007)

Taken today.  

Work + boredom + camera phone = FUN















Sleepy.










Reclining  





Holy double chin batman! Bad angle lol


----------



## GPL (Jun 16, 2007)

What a beauty you are:smitten: 
You make a double chin look sexy!:wubu: 
Thank you for posting these pics...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## djewell (Jun 16, 2007)

everyone's so pretty here!


----------



## Tina (Jun 16, 2007)

Look who's talking, D.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> Look who's talking, D.



Word. 
(la la ten characters...)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 16, 2007)

volatile said:


> Holy double chin batman! Bad angle lol



Um, no. Definitely not a bad angle, but yet a fantastic picture all-together. 
Very nice pictures all together. A very beautiful face. And a warm welcome to Dimensions to you, volatile.

I'll have to third (or fourth?) djewell.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 16, 2007)

MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty




Awwww you're guy's a cutie- and so are you - great pics


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww you're guy's a cutie- and so are you - great pics



Aw, Thanks GEF! Isn't he? (He says Thanks too!) You're sweet, you know that?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty



IT'S THE SMART BOY!

YAY


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 16, 2007)

ooooh is that our first peek of Mr. Habit? (or have I missed something?)

Verrrrrrrrry adorable!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty



You are adorable and I want to kidnap you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> IT'S THE SMART BOY!
> 
> YAY



He appreciates that comment!



SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh is that our first peek of Mr. Habit? (or have I missed something?)
> 
> Verrrrrrrrry adorable!



It is indeed the first facing-front photo of him on Dims. There was one other photo, I believe, with a cheek kiss. But, no, you haven't missed a thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 16, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty



You've got great eyebrows, Ms. Habit . (Here are some cool eyebrow smilies for you: :huh::happy:)


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 17, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty



wow, you both realy look fantastic :wubu:

thanks for sharing..  

glad you had fun time togather  

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 17, 2007)

volatile said:


> Taken today.
> 
> Work + boredom + camera phone = FUN
> 
> ...



you look so sexxy

Great pics Hope to see more soon sweethart :wubu:

kisses,
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 17, 2007)

mango said:


> *Afew pics from a trip to Phuket, Thailand I just got back from.
> 
> I went to a friend's wedding and had a great week.
> 
> ...



cool pics as always Mango


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 17, 2007)

Liz, thank you! I like that compliment!

Dark_Hart - Thanks, Sweetness.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 17, 2007)

American ID  ....Dark_Hart style


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 17, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> Looks interesting, though they appear to be a bit heavy on the ideology for being so light on the amount of output.  No samples anywhere that I can find, so no review.
> 
> I like Garm stuff (Ulver, Arcturus, old Borknagar), Agalloch, Woods of Ypres, and such similar stuff, so this is my kind of thing...
> 
> Edit: Oh, and there's a metal survey thread around here somewhere (called "Headbangers' Ball"). You ought to add your opinions to it.



Here's their ep _Mystérion Tés Anomias_
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PN3WSP9T

I'd recommend Micayah's (the main creative force behind the band) previous band Nefandus, they're more conventional mid-90s black metal but still great. 

I've posted a few times in the headbangers ball thread, although it was mostly youtube links rather than actual content  Think I'll go revive it in a minute.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 17, 2007)

This was taken on our cruise on Lake Tahoe to Emerald bay. I had a blast on my vacation but miss Tahoe already. (we're checking out the possibility of moving there we loved it so much!)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 17, 2007)

Megan, I think that is an absolutely beautiful dress. 
Very nice taste, in my opinion!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty



aww, how cute. 

but I don't know .. every time I try to put the headphones on when I was with a girlfriend ..  that was a slap waitin' to happen.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a recent face picture and a picture of my new dress. It's black and pretty and I LOVE it. Also a place in Seattle that I just had to have my picture taken in front of.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 18, 2007)

Sasha, you are so beautiful! I love your make up style too, and your skin looks so flawless.

And Dark Hart.... you know if you keep posting pictures like that you ARE going to be stolen away


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 18, 2007)

Megan, Sasha-- beautiful ladies in hot hot dresses.

Sooo... who's gonna lend me a dress for this wedding I have to go to next month? 

...and BGB, you're supposed to _listen_ to her first, then she probably won't assault you with said headphones.  

(and thank you)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 18, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken on our cruise on Lake Tahoe to Emerald bay. I had a blast on my vacation but miss Tahoe already. (we're checking out the possibility of moving there we loved it so much!)


There you are in that lovely B/W dress! Glad you had a wonderful time in Tahoe. I have lived in Sacramento County most of my life and I have _yet_ to visit Tahoe.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Megan, I think that is an absolutely beautiful dress.
> Very nice taste, in my opinion!



thank you!  I love the dress. I am not used to wearing something so low cut in my day to day life but i feel sexy in it


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Megan, Sasha-- beautiful ladies in hot hot dresses.
> 
> Sooo... who's gonna lend me a dress for this wedding I have to go to next month?
> 
> ...



why thank you  You can totally get a dress for only 27.99 at Target  They have a few styles to choose from up to size 30


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> There you are in that lovely B/W dress! Glad you had a wonderful time in Tahoe. I have lived in Sacramento County most of my life and I have _yet_ to visit Tahoe.



I live in Chico and haven't been since i got married 9 years ago. We got married in Reno and did a day trip to Tahoe. It is SOOO beautiful there. We did hiking, bike rides and went to Virginia city this trip. I have only been to Tahoe a total of 3 times even though I grew up in the bay area. We didn't want the vacation to end and are seriously considering moving there.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is a recent face picture and a picture of my new dress. It's black and pretty and I LOVE it. Also a place in Seattle that I just had to have my picture taken in front of.



I have to ditto what pookie said, your makeup is always so awesome


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 20, 2007)

A little Mac effect fun


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 20, 2007)

this is my "I dropped a frito face and so help me god, I will kill you, if you eat it, dog"


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this is my "I dropped a frito face and so help me god, I will kill you, if you eat it, dog"



Uh oh! New rival for my favorite photo of you. It's like Jack Bauer working against time to destroy terrorist cells plotting to steal his fritos. Your captions always make me giggle.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2007)

may 05 -> june 07






o_o


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> A little Mac effect fun




I love it! Could you do one for me?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love it! Could you do one for me?





I wish I could but i'm not that savvy. It's a built in function with the Imac I have at work. 


When I have a sec i'll do a little digging and see if I can figure out how to import a photo.


And thanks!:batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> this is my "I dropped a frito face and so help me god, I will kill you, if you eat it, dog"





I like the mean look


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is a recent face picture and a picture of my new dress. It's black and pretty and I LOVE it. Also a place in Seattle that I just had to have my picture taken in front of.





You really ARE a cutie


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> MacBook + Air-conditioned Starbucks = Happy Fatty


Oh, Betsy, you are so pretty, and the two of you are such an adorable couple!

Sasha, gorgeous as always.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually posted pics on my website after 25 months of not posting, I sort of went on hiatus and just didn't take pics for it but I might be putting a few more galleries up over the next few months,




This is from a series I did of measuring tape bondage

and on the side you can see my new hair color.
The pic on my sig is from april


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 21, 2007)

T'Rina-MsXXL said:


> I actually posted pics on my website after 25 months of not posting, I sort of went on hiatus and just didn't take pics for it but I might be putting a few more galleries up over the next few months,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say, nice elbow dimple.:bow:


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I say, nice elbow dimple.:bow:



old school!!!!1


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Me and a couple of my best girlfriends...or as I call them "The Crew"; at lunch on a beautiful summer afternoon.  

View attachment tmpphpoBDbCf.jpg


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 21, 2007)

Hard At Work, June 16, 2007 

View attachment Zulitob.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> He appreciates that comment!
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed the first facing-front photo of him on Dims. There was one other photo, I believe, with a cheek kiss. But, no, you haven't missed a thing.



Oooo, seeing Mr. Habit... how lucky are we??  



Dj Zulu said:


> Hard At Work, June 16, 2007



Nice to see you around here, Darren. 

As for the rest of you (Megan, Sasha, doom, ash, blazing, and anyone else I've forgotten since I started looking 2 pages ago!)... very nice!  Keep 'em comin' people. I finally got a replacement battery charger for my camera, so I will be digital again in no time flat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me and a couple of my best girlfriends...or as I call them "The Crew"; at lunch on a beautiful summer afternoon.



Oh man, great picture....nothing like friends to make you smile and have special moments


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Hard At Work, June 16, 2007



Peace right back atcha  Great pic


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh man, great picture....nothing like friends to make you smile and have special moments



Thanks! And it's so true --they have been with me through hell and high water...I love me some them!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 21, 2007)

ashmamma you are incredibly pretty! Post more pix pls thx  

Dj Zulu, what a handsome fella!

Tina thanks for your compliments! You always help me to feel more confident!

Aaaaaand AnnMarie, of course I'm sharing Mr. Habit's photo with you guys. He's like a Dimmer In Law.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Dj Zulu, what a handsome fella!


Thank you out.of.habit  and thanks Green Eyed and Hey Ann Marie (tell Heather hey too)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, out.of.habit! 

I took this pic of Babe; she thought she was being cool. I hope it's okay to post our sig. others. 

View attachment babecool.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jun 22, 2007)

Why not? I can see that you two would be a beautiful couple, Ash.

Ooh/Betsey (I still love calling you "Ooh"), I'm just telling the truth. Fact is, there are so many beautiful people here, both male and female.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 22, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Hard At Work, June 16, 2007



that shirt is KILLER.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me and a couple of my best girlfriends...or as I call them "The Crew"; at lunch on a beautiful summer afternoon.



you have such a pretty smile  I miss having a crew.. I moved 200 miles away and never got a new one


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, out.of.habit!
> 
> I took this pic of Babe; she thought she was being cool. I hope it's okay to post our sig. others.



Yay, I love hearing about you and Babe and (because I'm irredeemably nosey) I always wondered what she looked like.. You make a gorgeous couple 

Tracey xx


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Yay, I love hearing about you and Babe and (because I'm irredeemably nosey) I always wondered what she looked like.. You make a gorgeous couple
> 
> Tracey xx



Ditto that!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 22, 2007)

This was taken a few weeks ago and I forgot about it :doh: and when I came across it I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me and a couple of my best girlfriends...or as I call them "The Crew"; at lunch on a beautiful summer afternoon.





You have the greatest smile!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago and I forgot about it :doh: and when I came across it I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it




go easy on it... 

you KNOW it is a great picture..*L*..silly boy


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> go easy on it...
> 
> you KNOW it is a great picture..*L*..silly boy



thank you sweet lady :wubu: 

glad you like it.. :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago and I forgot about it :doh: and when I came across it I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it



*wipes the drool from her mouth*


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wipes the drool from her mouth*



awww..thanks darlin... :wubu: 

love ya *muah* :batting:


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> ...I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it



Oh yes, I see definite potential there. Uh huh  

Tracey xx


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Oh yes, I see definite potential there. Uh huh
> 
> Tracey xx



a comment from a beautiful model like you ..waaaw it an honor.. :wubu: :blush:

thank you so much BeaBea for the support  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## djewell (Jun 22, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago and I forgot about it :doh: and when I came across it I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it



dude, seriously, you have the most well-maintained stubble since aragorn/strider as portrayed by viggo mortensen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2007)

djewell said:


> dude, seriously, you have the most well-maintained stubble since aragorn/strider as portrayed by viggo mortenson.



*starts drooling again at mention of Viggo...*


----------



## runningman (Jun 22, 2007)

Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh: 

View attachment mike2.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2007)

runningman said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh:



Hot  :smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 22, 2007)

runningman said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh:



oh you are :eat2:


----------



## runningman (Jun 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hot  :smitten:



I had a very talented photographer/goddess who knew how to capture my best side.......


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 22, 2007)

runningman said:


> I had a very talented photographer/goddess who knew how to capture my best side.......




~~~~ :blush: ~~~~


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 22, 2007)

runningman said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh:






great picture!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 22, 2007)

Ash I loved seeing you/friends/babe!....I'm always totally curious too! She's gorj 

Runningman, great photo!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, out.of.habit!
> 
> I took this pic of Babe; she thought she was being cool. I hope it's okay to post our sig. others.



She looks great, and I'm glad you shared her with us. 



Dj Zulu said:


> Hey Ann Marie (tell Heather hey too)



Will do, Darren! 



Dark_Hart said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago and I forgot about it :doh: and when I came across it I thought it had potential. It doesn't hurt to experiment so go easy on it



Very nice, but I wonder what the verdict was. Did the armpit smell or what?  (I'm kidding!!!) 



runningman said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh:



Very nice shot, but combined with the quote below... I want to know what we're all not being told!! 



Ruby Ripples said:


> ~~~~ :blush: ~~~~


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 22, 2007)

Babe and I thank everyone for the lovely compliments --we appreciate them!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 22, 2007)

djewell said:


> dude, seriously, you have the most well-maintained stubble since aragorn/strider as portrayed by viggo mortensen.



waaw what a great compliment...I really appreciate it  :batting:  

thanks djewell :bow: 



AnnMarie said:


> Very nice, but I wonder what the verdict was. Did the armpit smell or what?  (I'm kidding!!!)



LoooL



ohh come on AM. You didn't say that. Tell me you did not just say that   

AnnMarie..thank you honey for the support..always waiting for your respond 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2007)

This isn't a very recent picture, but hubby just got this film developed. The photo is from last October. The little one is Sooty, the one that we ended up giving to a caregiver with a nursing mommy cat. 

~Punkin 

View attachment Me and Sooty, October 2006.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 23, 2007)

I took these on Thursday. I had to get the camera fired up for show your ass for a day day.  











Please excuse my dear genetic disorder vitiligo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I took these on Thursday. I had to get the camera fired up for show your ass for a day day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to post these over in your campaign thread......  


:wubu:


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> that shirt is KILLER.


Thanks, it was a Father's Day gift from friends, I like that it has everything a DJ needs on it except a laptop


----------



## Red (Jun 23, 2007)

Me a couple of weeks ago after a spontaneous night out under the stars on Alnwick beach with the beau. Snoozing as the sun came up, with a cup of tea waiting for me, bliss! It was about 5am  

View attachment anlwick1.jpg


View attachment alnwick2.jpg


----------



## GPL (Jun 23, 2007)

Red said:


> Me a couple of weeks ago after a spontaneous night out under the stars on Alnwick beach with the beau. Snoozing as the sun came up, with a cup of tea waiting for me, bliss! It was about 5am



You are supercute, Red!:wubu: 
Thank you for posting. Looks like you had a fun time at the beach! 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh my... it's been such a long week and there are so many posts to catch up on! Everyone's photos just look so fantastic, I thought I'd add my own... since they are so few and far between. I had my hair cut the other day - the shortest it's been in about five years. Honestly, I miss the long hair... but on the upside it's advantageous to have it shorter in the summer months, and it looks a bit more professional. Thoughts?  

View attachment Ben2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 23, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Oh my... it's been such a long week and there are so many posts to catch up on! Everyone's photos just look so fantastic, I thought I'd add my own... since they are so few and far between. I had my hair cut the other day - the shortest it's been in about five years. Honestly, I miss the long hair... but on the upside it's advantageous to have it shorter in the summer months, and it looks a bit more professional. Thoughts?





I think it looks great. And more professional, more mature.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Oh my... it's been such a long week and there are so many posts to catch up on! Everyone's photos just look so fantastic, I thought I'd add my own... since they are so few and far between. I had my hair cut the other day - the shortest it's been in about five years. Honestly, I miss the long hair... but on the upside it's advantageous to have it shorter in the summer months, and it looks a bit more professional. Thoughts?




Looks marvelous!


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 24, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Oh my... it's been such a long week and there are so many posts to catch up on! Everyone's photos just look so fantastic, I thought I'd add my own... since they are so few and far between. I had my hair cut the other day - the shortest it's been in about five years. Honestly, I miss the long hair... but on the upside it's advantageous to have it shorter in the summer months, and it looks a bit more professional. Thoughts?



You are such a cutie, no matter what! But I do like the hair shorter :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 24, 2007)

aww, Ben, you're such a cutie. It looks good both ways, to be honest... but the short is nice for summer and stuff... I like the clean shave too.


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2007)

*Another souvenir pic I scanned in from the "Buck's Day of Events" when I went to a wedding in Thailand. One of the activities was going to a shooting range. 

Apparently I'm quite the sharpshooter but not so good with a 12-gauge and the flying clay pigeons.








And the now customary stylised, posterised & colourised effect on the same photo:






*


----------



## Shala (Jun 25, 2007)

Me at work....insurance sucks. 

View attachment New Image3.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Jun 25, 2007)

two chubs in a tiiiny photobooth. good thing we were too drunk to feel our knees dislocating. 




drunx.




people tell me you can't see my eyes in this one. 
huh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> people tell me you can't see my eyes in this one.
> huh.



I can kinda see an eye in there.

But mostly it's boobs. Lovely, lovely boobs. :smitten:


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

elle camino said:


> two chubs in a tiiiny photobooth. good thing we were too drunk to feel our knees dislocating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You mean, you have eyes?

You are simply lovely!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 26, 2007)

runningman said:


> Taken about 6 weeks ago. I think this was the best shot. I'm not photgenic........ :doh:





Ruby Ripples said:


> oh you are :eat2:





runningman said:


> I had a very talented photographer/goddess who knew how to capture my best side.......





Ruby Ripples said:


> ~~~~ :blush: ~~~~




Things that make you go hmmmmmmm.  

Just what are you two up to?


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2007)

So who's Columbo now, Harry?  :kiss2:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> So who's Columbo now, Harry?  :kiss2:



 

You're rubbing off on me.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 26, 2007)

Jon- I love your pic updates! You such a cutie!

Oh Red, I so want to do that with someone someday. Especially waking up to tea! Love it!

Eightyseven- You know I think every picture of you rocks! But I can't lie, I love your longer hair. lol

Elle- Sweetie, you always have the best fun pictures to show. I've said it before and I will say it again, I want your hair.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jun 26, 2007)

Some pics from the weekend. My comrades and I play in an organized, drunken soccer baseball league in Toronto, AKA Toronto Kickball. Its usually antics, but it's a fun way to meet random new people. Check it out 

On deck
View attachment kickb.jpg


Workin' Some Strategy
View attachment kickb2.jpg


Post Game beers
View attachment kickb3.jpg


Thats it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 26, 2007)

Shala said:


> Me at work....insurance sucks.





we could be sisters


very pretty


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics that we recently took. My daughter dressed as a fairy, the two of us on the swing and my first attempt at making a YouTube movie.  The movie is of my daughter singing "Hickory Dickory Dock".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8jqGBmJfA

My YouTube ID is: "jakslak"
Stan 

View attachment fairy.jpg


View attachment dad_sra.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 26, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Some pics from the weekend. My comrades and I play in an organized, drunken soccer baseball league in Toronto, AKA Toronto Kickball. Its usually antics, but it's a fun way to meet random new people. Check it out
> 
> On deck
> View attachment 21743
> ...




Our drunken kickball team can kick your drunken kickball team anyday!!!
Bring it on canuck!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pics that we recently took. My daughter dressed as a fairy, the two of us on the swing and my first attempt at making a YouTube movie.  The movie is of my daughter singing "Hickory Dickory Dock".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8jqGBmJfA
> 
> ...



What cuteness!!! Seriously!!!

I just said "AWWWW" outloud at my work desk


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 26, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Some pics from the weekend. My comrades and I play in an organized, drunken soccer baseball league in Toronto, AKA Toronto Kickball. Its usually antics, but it's a fun way to meet random new people. Check it out
> 
> On deck
> View attachment 21743
> ...



Ummm... your way too cute for your own good hun.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

One from Pride...on Sunday. 

View attachment tmpphpipEgnx.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 26, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> What cuteness!!! Seriously!!!
> 
> I just said "AWWWW" outloud at my work desk



Thanks for the kudos Ms. J! My daughter was so proud of her fairy outfit that I couldn't resist taking photos. Just don't get yourself fired for looking at photos during work, especially a mug like mine... 

Stan


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2007)

Your daughter makes an adorable fairy, Stan! I just got fired for looking at your pic tho (dig the stubble!)

Ashmamma, you're a Goddess!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Your daughter makes an adorable fairy, Stan! I just got fired for looking at your pic tho (dig the stubble!)
> 
> Ashmamma, you're a Goddess!



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pics that we recently took. My daughter dressed as a fairy, the two of us on the swing and my first attempt at making a YouTube movie.  The movie is of my daughter singing "Hickory Dickory Dock".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8jqGBmJfA
> 
> ...



OH MY GOODNESS! She's SO cute, I can't even take it. The costume, the song... geez Stan. You nearly broke my Awwmeter.



ashmamma84 said:


> One from Pride...on Sunday.



I'm glad you're posting more photos lately. You are simply lovely.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! She's SO cute, I can't even take it. The costume, the song... geez Stan. You nearly broke my Awwmeter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're posting more photos lately. You are simply lovely.



when i look at your profile and "network", I get the feeling the redheads are planning some sort of massive rebellion in secret.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 26, 2007)

New Kiyonna shirt. The trim is silver and sparkly and I love it.

View attachment pinkshirt.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> New Kiyonna shirt. The trim is silver and sparkly and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 21790



That top is super cute! Love the cut!


Oh and thanks out.of.habit!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pics that we recently took. My daughter dressed as a fairy, the two of us on the swing and my first attempt at making a YouTube movie.  The movie is of my daughter singing "Hickory Dickory Dock".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8jqGBmJfA
> 
> ...


Stan,
That is wayyy cute! Such a sweet lil' fairy. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 26, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> when i look at your profile and "network", I get the feeling the redheads are planning some sort of massive rebellion in secret.



Well, it WAS a secret! Geez. 
(Hee hee hee... )




Renaissance Woman said:


> New Kiyonna shirt. The trim is silver and sparkly and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 21790



We know I think you're gorgeous, but I'll just say it again in case you forgot.
You are g o r g e o u s.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Well, it WAS a secret! Geez.
> (Hee hee hee... )
> 
> 
> ...



he has to be eliminated now...he knows...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 26, 2007)

Just had my hair color redone. I love it, it's a little more drastic than usual


----------



## furious styles (Jun 26, 2007)

was I talking about something? that's weird I can't remember..


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 26, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> was I talking about something? that's weird I can't remember..



View attachment MrBurnsExcellent.gif

..........


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jun 26, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Our drunken kickball team can kick your drunken kickball team anyday!!!
> Bring it on canuck!!!


 
Oh thats it's it!! Its on now! Us Canadians know rock the kickball, sober or drunk! However, we are actually down with Road Trips to play other teams!


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just had my hair color redone. I love it, it's a little more drastic than usual



*Cool Streaks BEB!

*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Cool Streaks BEB!
> 
> *



Sank you, Sank you very much.

I need to get a better picture so you all can see just how red the red is...and the contrast....willl work on that


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 27, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just had my hair color redone. I love it, it's a little more drastic than usual



you look so lovely!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> New Kiyonna shirt. The trim is silver and sparkly and I love it.



Beautiful! :smitten: 



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just had my hair color redone. I love it, it's a little more drastic than usual



Awesome! Drastic is your new color! :smitten:

_(Santaclear apologizes for overuse of :smitten: smiley.)_


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 27, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just had my hair color redone. I love it, it's a little more drastic than usual



I love it! I really wish I could pull off a 'do like that.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2007)

*Due to popular demand, I will post some more pics of the elephant I had the pleasure of meeting and sharing an acquaintence with on a beach in Thailand.* 











































*awwwwwwww....

 *


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, cute elephant at the beach. That's a unusual sighting.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *Due to popular demand, I will post some more pics of the elephant I had the pleasure of meeting and sharing an acquaintence with on a beach in Thailand.*
> *awwwwwwww....
> *



I'm sorry, that elephant is amAZING! What a little glamour-puss. So adorable and smiley ('smiley')! And little! Just amazing.


----------



## biggirlrocks! (Jun 27, 2007)

Only got a face pic at the moment, Will post a full body one soon 

View attachment melozza.jpeg


----------



## biggirlrocks! (Jun 27, 2007)

biggirlrocks! said:


> Only got a face pic at the moment, Will post a full body one soon



Argghhhhh it's turned out small, Oh well lol


----------



## djewell (Jun 27, 2007)

biggirlrocks! said:


> Only got a face pic at the moment, Will post a full body one soon



you're very photogenic!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 27, 2007)

mango said:


> ]



this is such a frigging epic photo.


----------



## biggirlrocks! (Jun 27, 2007)

djewell said:


> you're very photogenic!



Why fankoo very muchly lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2007)

I just finally took the last of the pics from Tahoe off my camera and liked this one. It's Mt. Tallac behind me in that photo. Unfortunately, there's a good chance that where I'm standing is on fire right now though  At least we got to see it before it caught fire! 

View attachment tallac.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 28, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I just finally took the last of the pics from Tahoe off my camera and liked this one. It's Mt. Tallac behind me in that photo. Unfortunately, there's a good chance that where I'm standing is on fire right now though  At least we got to see it before it caught fire!



Aw, that is a sad thought, Megan. I'm glad you got to see it first too, pretty girl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2007)

I took these today after getting ready for my job interview.

I'm very crooked..lol..but my right leg is shorter than my left so I'm a leaner..LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful as ever, Misty!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got my pics from my Montreal trip.
This is my Slutty McGillacutty pic. I don't remember the circumstances why I am posing like this, however, I have at least three pics of my doing the exact same pose all thru the month of June (Montreal, My b-day and Pride weekend). Weird. 
Enjoy the boobies!! All for you for 50 Canadian dollarz =)~ 

View attachment montrealhoochie.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful as ever, Misty!



Thank you..Thank you :bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is one outside of Theatre LaChapelle, on St. Dominique in Montreal as we finished the last show of Gargantua, Fear of a Fat Planet.
I came, I saw, I conquered poutine. 

View attachment montreallachapelle.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is a pic finishing my first inline marathon in WI about a week ago. Yeah, the best pic WAS with my eyes closed.  

View attachment hank_large_6.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Here is a pic finishing my first inline marathon in WI about a week ago. Yeah, the best pic WAS with my eyes closed.




Sooooo hot ..... you should post more pics in shorts.....


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sooooo hot ..... you should post more pics in shorts.....



dirty young woman


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 28, 2007)

Last Sunday was our yearly outing to the local Scottish Highland Games that we all so enjoy! Here are some pics of the fun and games. 






Charlie and I checking out the vendors and looking for goodies to buy.





Blackwatch Highlands Regiment Color guard, at the beginning of the parade of the clans.





Charlie carried the sword of the MacGregor clan. (A big honor that you can see he takes very seriously.) 





Mass Pipe Bands in the parade.





Took this pic of Guy with this colorful character who was wearing a Bobcat sporran. We thought it was pretty unique.





Charlie hanging out with the Walker's Shortbread people who were giving out yummy samples of fabulous shortbread!!





Charlie and Rachael being totally cute!





Rachael and I at the end of the day, bedraggled and sunburnt and having had a wonderful time!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^^^ Oh Wonderful! I plan on going to the games in my area with my girls and mother this year, too! 

Great photos- thanks for sharing!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Last Sunday was our yearly outing to the local Scottish Highland Games that we all so enjoy! Here are some pics of the fun and games.



looks like a good time  you have a very beautiful family


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Aw, that is a sad thought, Megan. I'm glad you got to see it first too, pretty girl.



I am very sad watching the news and seeing the places that i fell in love with being destroyed by fire. We had plans to go back there this summer for camping but i think that's not going to happen now


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I took these today after getting ready for my job interview.
> 
> I'm very crooked..lol..but my right leg is shorter than my left so I'm a leaner..LOL



I hope the interview went well  You look good in red. (very cute top btw!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Just got my pics from my Montreal trip.
> This is my Slutty McGillacutty pic. I don't remember the circumstances why I am posing like this, however, I have at least three pics of my doing the exact same pose all thru the month of June (Montreal, My b-day and Pride weekend). Weird.
> Enjoy the boobies!! All for you for 50 Canadian dollarz =)~



lol that's a great pic. It shows that you're having a lot of fun


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I hope the interview went well  You look good in red. (very cute top btw!)



Thanks..it was one of my fashion bug finds the other day


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Misty --very cute top! I hope the interview went well...

MsJ --you are so lovely!

Megan --that such a great pic and at least you will have the memories. Makes me a bit sad, even. 

Spanky --that is some physique you've got there!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 28, 2007)

Misty - Oooh, you're the hot teacher!

Ms. J - Such fun. I love the photo taken from ground up.

Spanky - Hoooweee! Congrats on your first marathon! And thanks for the photo. 

Sandie - It looks like you all had a brilliant time! Cute pictures all around.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 29, 2007)

From Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Misty --very cute top! I hope the interview went well...





out.of.habit said:


> Misty - Oooh, you're the hot teacher!
> 
> .



Thanks girlies..the interview went well...and I'm loving me in red and white..LOL I wore my red and white halter to dinner the night before.

I'm sizzlin' baby


----------



## Tina (Jun 29, 2007)

SC, you have a lovely little family. 

Sandie, those are great pics. That Bobcat whateveryoucallit is hilarious. So, why do they do this? To hold the front down in a high wind, to protect modesty (since traditionally the guys used to 'go natural'? Do they like to make the area look bigger? Draw attention to the area?  Looks like y'all had a wonderful time.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> SC, you have a lovely little family.
> 
> Sandie, those are great pics. That Bobcat whateveryoucallit is hilarious. So, why do they do this? To hold the front down in a high wind, to protect modesty (since traditionally the guys used to 'go natural'? Do they like to make the area look bigger? Draw attention to the area?  Looks like y'all had a wonderful time.



It's a sporran. And it's a man purse. All of the above mentioned reasons also apply.


----------



## lemmink (Jun 29, 2007)

oh my god. Lellyphant pictures. AHHHHHHHHHH. I'm screaming and giggling. I love LOVE LOVE elephants. I'm uh... currently working out how much I'll need to go to Thailand now. LELLYPHANTS!!!!!!! 

This is me with slightly scary eyes & no bra. I'm v. sorry for that, but I liked the dress, which is new!





Here's the place I have decided to get married in. Who cares that the gov'ment won't let anyone open it for weddings!! We're currently pushing to be the first people to get married there in years.





A v. weird thing happened when I was taking a picture at the front of this place... this line of light appeared on my camera but NOT visibly outside the gates. No matter what angle I was at, there was this light--if I moved left, it moved left on the screen, etc... I'm semi convinced it was a ghost. 

Unfortunately, I thought of the 'ghost' hypothesis AFTER I'd left and was watching 'ghost vids' on youtube... so I didn't actually take a picture of the line! I was just really annoyed it kept getting in my way of taking a shot, so I walked right around it...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

lemmink said:


> *Pics*



First off, you're damned beautiful.

Also, that place where you wanna get married is... wow.

Lastly, poo on you for not getting a picture of that beam of light.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

ScreamingChicken, that is a great shot of you and your family!

lemmink you are beautiful. Beautiful.


----------



## BBWModel (Jun 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> SC, you have a lovely little family.
> 
> Sandie, those are great pics. That Bobcat whateveryoucallit is hilarious. So, why do they do this? To hold the front down in a high wind, to protect modesty (since traditionally the guys used to 'go natural'? Do they like to make the area look bigger? Draw attention to the area?  Looks like y'all had a wonderful time.



Yeah, it's pretty much a man purse. But you gotta admit, a bobcat man purse is pretty darn cool!! There is new company making kilts, called Utilikilts. They make kilts with pockets...they are very similar to cargo pants and are more appealing to the men who don't want a man purse. LOL


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

Heh!  Utilikilts, eh? Wonder if they'll have that loopy thingie for hanging a hammer...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 30, 2007)

lemmink said:


> > waaaaaaaaaaaw...your so damn beautiful my lady :wubu: :blush:
> >
> > thanks for sharing .. *muah* :batting:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh!  Utilikilts, eh? Wonder if they'll have that loopy thingie for hanging a hammer...



They do. I love them. I love the classic kilt ("Kilt Classic"?), but a man in a utilikilt and the obligatory Guinness tee? Yum.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh!  Utilikilts, eh? Wonder if they'll have that loopy thingie for hanging a hammer...


not directly in front kthx


----------



## elle camino (Jun 30, 2007)

lemmink! let's hold hands.

in other news, i hate my new camera. my old one was like 1.3 megapixels and it gave me instant barbara streisand soft-focus lighting. this new one just takes mugshots.

tip: even if the rest of you fits into a junior plus size, does not mean your boobs will.
and it takes a real trollop to just not care. 

View attachment dims5.jpg


View attachment dims6.jpg


View attachment summer1.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2007)

elle camino said:


> lemmink! let's hold hands.
> 
> in other news, i hate my new camera. my old one was like 1.3 megapixels and it gave me instant barbara streisand soft-focus lighting. this new one just takes mugshots.
> 
> ...



you're subject to arrest if you go out in public like that? Right?

In other news, you are never going to stop getting prettier are you? The rest of us will never catch up. Never.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah i hiked it wayyyy up before i went out. thank god for mirrors by the front door.

also <3


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i hiked it wayyyy up before i went out. thank god for mirrors by the front door.
> 
> also <3




I hope? Although ifyou didn't you should have a trail of eager young men following you and buying you drinks and picking up your handkerchief and such.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 30, 2007)

i promise it's a darling dress, really. 
got it at the walmart in Omak, WA. my first time ever in a walmart! i left with like 6 dresses.


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2007)

Heres some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> Heres some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.



Stunning!


----------



## GPL (Jun 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> Heres some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.



You look like a true Goddess in these pics!:smitten: 
Just gorgeous and what a beautiful dress, hun:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

Fabulous pics! I'm so behind that I cannot possibly mention them all, but Lemmink, I think I may have only seen one pic of you before; you are very pretty. 

Mine is something from when I was taking pics today for the Clubhouse Strut Your Stuff For A Day, Day. It was kind of a blooper (we have thread for bloopers in there, too), and I decided to run it through Photoshop and pretend it is supposed to be artistic.  

View attachment sysfadd2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

Ripley, the next time you're discussing your own appearance, if the words out of your mouth aren't "I'm the most gorgeous earth goddess ever" I'm going to come to Portland and tie you up with ivy vines and tickle you with flowers until you cave.

This is your only warning.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 1, 2007)

elle camino said:


> lemmink! let's hold hands.
> 
> in other news, i hate my new camera. my old one was like 1.3 megapixels and it gave me instant barbara streisand soft-focus lighting. this new one just takes mugshots.
> 
> ...



These I think are some of my favorite pics of you!! The pink is so girly and innocent, but I know you aren't THAT innocent.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2007)

View attachment 6-30026_edited-1.jpg


Ok, I look pissed, but I'm really just tired. And pasty white, too. :huh:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2007)

Ashley, that outfit is adorable, as are you (as always)!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

Ashley, nice that somebody returned your pretty head to you..


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 1, 2007)

Me at my old camp this weekend with one of my oldest friends Ricky. 
Holdin' down the camp traditions since '93. We just can't seem to stay away.





Me at Philosophy Rocks at the end of the field at the camp. Ricky made the cross next to me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 22037
> 
> 
> Ok, I look pissed, but I'm really just tired. And pasty white, too. :huh:



You look beautiful to me. I like it. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

snappin pics earlier..snap..snap 

View attachment tinty.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 1, 2007)

stunning pics everyone :wubu: :smitten: :batting:   

thanks for sharing people :bow:


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree..awesome pics. One of these days, I may have some to share.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

Fortunately, we're not just size-acceptance, we're also trollop-acceptance here at Dims.



elle camino said:


> lemmink! let's hold hands.
> 
> in other news, i hate my new camera. my old one was like 1.3 megapixels and it gave me instant barbara streisand soft-focus lighting. this new one just takes mugshots.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

I think sooner rather than later, but what do I know? I'm just some guy.... 



Krissy12 said:


> I agree..awesome pics. One of these days, I may have some to share.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll go with the immortal words of Paris Hilton:

"That's hot!"



Ashley said:


> View attachment 22037
> 
> 
> Ok, I look pissed, but I'm really just tired. And pasty white, too. :huh:


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 1, 2007)

ripley said:


> Here’s some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.



Woman in white,
you look incredible sexy :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 1, 2007)

400 posts from joining I thought I might share. I'm so shy though...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ripley --you are such a beauty! 

Tina --that pic is artistic; you've got the cutest fat arm. 

Mossy --your eyes are killer...of course, in a good way.  

Ashley --cute tube top!

Sasha --looks like you had a great time! 

Elle --I so understand what you mean about junior plus sizes...but you look stunning any ol' way.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2007)

HailToTheKing said:


> 400 posts from joining I thought I might share. I'm so shy though...




Nice! You should post more


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

:kiss2: Thanks, ash. :kiss2:


----------



## saucywench (Jul 1, 2007)

Joy and I were playing around with the camera the other night. The battery wasn't fully charged, so some of the pics came out kinda funky. I fiddled around with this one and ended up with this, though.
View attachment bw1x.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 2, 2007)

lemmink said:


>




You are so beautiful. A prime example why my preference can never be an absolute. :wubu:  
Good luck with the marriage! Have fun!


----------



## GPL (Jul 2, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 22037
> 
> 
> Ok, I look pissed, but I'm really just tired. And pasty white, too. :huh:



You are a cutie, Ashley:wubu:


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jul 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> Heres some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.



Wow Ripley... you look breathtaking.... lovely model, lovely dress, lovely pics !


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

Babe and I yesterday at Fulton's on the River. 

View attachment tmpphpLlbS5x.jpg


----------



## GPL (Jul 2, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Wow Ripley... you look breathtaking.... lovely model, lovely dress, lovely pics !



The dress reminds me to BigBeautifulMe's pictures. She also has a dress like this one.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe and I yesterday at Fulton's on the River.


I want to put this picture in a heart-shaped sparkly frame. You two are so cute together I can't stand it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 2, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I want to put this picture in a heart-shaped sparkly frame. You two are so cute together I can't stand it.



Absolutely seconded!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2007)

ripley said:


> Heres some pics rainy took of me in green Portland. The risque versions are in the Clubhouse for SYSFADD.



Those are beautiful pics! I half expected some fairy wings in the pics


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe and I yesterday at Fulton's on the River.



You two are so cute together  Your happiness together really shows through on all your pics together  (love the top/dress too!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow!! I just had to catch up on like 7 pages of this thread... but you're all beautiful, shiny people... thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, Ren. Woman, out.of.habit, and Megan. We appreciate it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe and I yesterday at Fulton's on the River.



What a pic! You two are lovely together.

Since I will be in Chicago next week, I have to ask - is that a restaurant*? Gorgeous view! 



*and if so, how's the food??


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a pic! You two are lovely together.
> 
> Since I will be in Chicago next week, I have to ask - is that a restaurant*? Gorgeous view!
> 
> ...



Thank you! Yes, it is a restuarant --Fulton's on the River. See my Color Purple post. The review is all there. Oh and there are pics too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is a restuarant --Fulton's on the River. See my Color Purple post. The review is all there. Oh and there are pics too!



Wow, the food looks fabulous. Especially the shrimp! Yum. I checked out their website and the menu sounds amazing. I might need to give them a try next week (and get their clam chowder with smoked bacon and the alaskan king crab with butter).


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, the food looks fabulous. Especially the shrimp! Yum. I checked out their website and the menu sounds amazing. I might need to give them a try next week (and get their clam chowder with smoked bacon and the alaskan king crab with butter).



The food is absolutely amazing! Babe had to basically roll me out of the restaurant --I was so stuffed! We didn't even finish dessert, so we took it to go. You should definitely try it --it's on the water, so you can choose to dine outside, like we did.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 3, 2007)

Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind  

View attachment DSC01873-1.JPG


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 3, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind



I am heading to my sister's house for 4th July Celebrations and for the first time in all my years I am actually thinking of wearing a tank top! Who knew it could happen to me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 3, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind



So pretty!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 3, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind





out.of.habit said:


> So pretty!




I second that.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 3, 2007)

xD i think this is an interesting thread!! :happy: I like it !!

This is the most recent pic i got... it was taken like a week ago  lol!! 

View attachment y1psWw7AVzlErPbEBrUbk20Zn2-CBo7G0nE6f2gW0NLgjY-vQAQ38rbQK8V7tIt0UF5l0ZVFp3l-7Oc8sw6VpoVqQ.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind




I love that top!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 3, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> xD i think this is an interesting thread!! :happy: I like it !!
> 
> This is the most recent pic i got... it was taken like a week ago  lol!!



You remind me of my sister that lives in Texas. You are pretty just like her. Have a nice day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Lady at Large said:


> I am heading to my sister's house for 4th July Celebrations and for the first time in all my years I am actually thinking of wearing a tank top! Who knew it could happen to me.



Dooooo it, or I'll come kick yer'butt. It's part of my job here. 



Report back!! 



Nastya_Loves said:


> xD i think this is an interesting thread!! :happy: I like it !!
> 
> This is the most recent pic i got... it was taken like a week ago  lol!!



Very beautiful girl!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, I know it might not be entirely appropriate, but Just got out of the shower, and felt like taking pictures...

So here you go! Morning goofiness... 

View attachment Dims1.JPG


View attachment Dims2.JPG


View attachment Dims3.JPG


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 4, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay, I know it might not be entirely appropriate, but Just got out of the shower, and felt like taking pictures...
> 
> So here you go! Morning goofiness...



Jejejeje!!! loved the last pic!!! lol!!1


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2007)

The obligatory new puppy excessive cuteness pic...... 

View attachment Sassy4.JPG


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 4, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> The obligatory new puppy excessive cuteness pic......



Cuteness overload!!!!
Tracey xx


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> The obligatory new puppy excessive cuteness pic......


o

ooommmmyyygoodddnnessss!!! Sooo cute.  How could you not want that little thing?? LOL


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2007)

oh hai. i'm back!






My housemate. I loves her <333333 We're also very blurry. 





Me...shaking my fist at life!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 5, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Okay, I know it might not be entirely appropriate, but Just got out of the shower, and felt like taking pictures...
> 
> So here you go! Morning goofiness...



Thanks for making me smile today.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 5, 2007)

Me...





...and my tshirt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^nice view... and shirt


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 5, 2007)

love dubh said:


> oh hai. i'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!! Hotness!!!

And on a side note, I have no idea why I'm up at 4:45am, except that my brain said so.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 5, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks for making me smile today.



You're welcome


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> o
> 
> ooommmmyyygoodddnnessss!!! Sooo cute.  How could you not want that little thing?? LOL



Not a matter of not wanting that cute little thing (your right, of course she's adorable)...it's a matter of not being able to physically deal with the care, attention, and cleaning up after required for any puppy, given my mobility issues. For around 8 hours a day I'll be the only one to do that, while also trying to manage a hyper active and hyper jealous pit bull.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is nice to see a pic of a very sweet person.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 6, 2007)

before the HB party last weekend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

SummerG said:


> before the HB party last weekend



Beautiful!


----------



## GPL (Jul 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful!



She is!:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2007)

SummerG said:


> before the HB party last weekend





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful!





GPL said:


> She is!:wubu:



Agreed! :smitten:


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Agreed! :smitten:



Fourthed!!


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Agreed! :smitten:



Fourthed!! Summer is always looking lovely.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful!





GPL said:


> She is!:wubu:





Santaclear said:


> Agreed! :smitten:





wistful said:


> Fourthed!!





wistful said:


> Fourthed!! Summer is always looking lovely.



Awww,Thank you everyone! :wubu:


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jul 7, 2007)

love dubh said:


> oh hai. i'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still yummy. But what has life ever done to you, hm?


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2007)

Umm yeah... new pics taken over the last few days.... totally random and i desperately need a hair cut.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2007)

What... pics no loado.... will try again than give up.














Well here are 3 of my random pics.... could not resize b/c of the wierd way I had to load them but ohh well.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay I hope this works. This is one of me at the top of a mountain I thought I couldn't climb because of the altitude here.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful as ever 

(in case anybody's wondering, click on it so it'll enlarge )


----------



## runningman (Jul 8, 2007)

SummerG said:


> before the HB party last weekend



Knockout.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Okay I hope this works. This is one of me at the top of a mountain I thought I couldn't climb because of the altitude here.



ooh neat! where is the mountain? Way cool geology going on behind you


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

We got a couple of waterproof one time use cameras when we were in Tahoe and never used them so we took one on our 4th of july swim. Chico has a really cool, free pool that is made from a local creek that has part of it cemented in. We go there daily since it's been about 105 with 50% humidity (i miss the dry heat, not sure why it's so humid these days) Anyhoo, here are the fun swim pics  

View attachment swim.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> We got a couple of waterproof one time use cameras when we were in Tahoe and never used them so we took one on our 4th of july swim. Chico has a really cool, free pool that is made from a local creek that has part of it cemented in. We go there daily since it's been about 105 with 50% humidity (i miss the dry heat, not sure why it's so humid these days) Anyhoo, here are the fun swim pics



Very cute pics, Megan. That natural pool seems really fun!!


hahahaha.... sorry, but I had to chuckle at your "50%" humidity. Come check out New England in July and August, 50% are our dry days. LOL

I know it's all a matter of what you're used to, but if you need to "feel" dry, just come here and you'll be thrilled to get home!! 

(Although I know Gulf States are even worse than us... so I'm not officially complaining!! lol )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 8, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> We got a couple of waterproof one time use cameras when we were in Tahoe and never used them so we took one on our 4th of july swim. Chico has a really cool, free pool that is made from a local creek that has part of it cemented in. We go there daily since it's been about 105 with 50% humidity (i miss the dry heat, not sure why it's so humid these days) Anyhoo, here are the fun swim pics



Cute pic, Megan!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Very cute pics, Megan. That natural pool seems really fun!!
> 
> 
> hahahaha.... sorry, but I had to chuckle at your "50%" humidity. Come check out New England in July and August, 50% are our dry days. LOL
> ...



okay yeah, 50% humidity isn't the worst ( i lived in Texas for 3 years--hated it too) I am just not used to it. I'd say average was about 18 or less humidity in years past so I'm not used to the stickiness. We tried to go hiking on Friday and it was 42% humidity and 106 outside and my son started crying about wanting to stop hiking after 10 minutes. I agreed with him. we were pouring sweat with just a short walk! I remember last time i was in Michigan it was 80 degrees out with some ungodly humidity and we were so uncomfortable! 
Bring on 115 degree dry heat over 106 with humidity any day!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, Megan!



Thank you  The underwater camera prompted us to start looking into a waterproof digital camera.. it was so much fun. My 4 year old son even took about 6 pics.. most of them are like shoulders or part of a face


----------



## mimosa (Jul 9, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> We got a couple of waterproof one time use cameras when we were in Tahoe and never used them so we took one on our 4th of july swim. Chico has a really cool, free pool that is made from a local creek that has part of it cemented in. We go there daily since it's been about 105 with 50% humidity (i miss the dry heat, not sure why it's so humid these days) Anyhoo, here are the fun swim pics



WOW! I love your pics! It looks like you are having a lot of fun.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you  I have a lot of fun when i'm with my family. They're my best friends.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 9, 2007)

First time meeting each other. A Cinderella story.


----------



## Shala (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's one of me fromthis weekend..... 

View attachment New Image4.JPG


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 9, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here's one of me fromthis weekend.....



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw :blush: 

absolutely adoreable :wubu: :batting: 

thanks for sharing Shala  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my friend Chris and I on Saturday night - please forgive the sunburn!
Tracey xx 

View attachment T&C070707.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2007)

gorgeous, beabea.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> This is my friend Chris and I on Saturday night - please forgive the sunburn!


Sunburn? What sunburn?  Like elle said: gorgeous!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here's one of me fromthis weekend.....



Cute! I have that same tube top from LB...wore mine to Pride a couple weekends ago.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> This is my friend Chris and I on Saturday night - please forgive the sunburn!
> Tracey xx



You my lovely, are simply delicious!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> First time meeting each other. A Cinderella story.



aww how cute


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here's one of me fromthis weekend.....



Very cute pic  I like that smirk of yours


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> This is my friend Chris and I on Saturday night - please forgive the sunburn!
> Tracey xx



you have a great smile BeaBea


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

Went to the NC Zoo a couple of weeks ago with my girls

Was really way too hot but still a nice trip  

View attachment NC zoo with mom and girls.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> This is my friend Chris and I on Saturday night - please forgive the sunburn!
> Tracey xx




You look stunning  

Cute couple


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

QuantumXL said:


> First time meeting each other. A Cinderella story.



So beautiful together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2007)

Shala said:


> Here's one of me fromthis weekend.....




Love your eyes and that top is a great color for you


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went to the NC Zoo a couple of weeks ago with my girls
> 
> Was really way too hot but still a nice trip



Looks like them youngun's is melting!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Looks like them youngun's is melting!


At least one of em, anyway


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2007)

tooz and I make crucial decisions in rite aid @ approx 12:35 am est.


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2007)

The bow and arrows always win this fight.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The bow and arrows always wins this fight.



I'd confirm with the Natives on that before you go on makin' assumptions.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> The bow and arrows always win this fight.



word, this is why i purchased the awesome super archery set.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

my eyebrows are intense.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 10, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Okay I hope this works. This is one of me at the top of a mountain I thought I couldn't climb because of the altitude here.



Wow, Mimosa! That is a fabulous pic. Where was it taken (mountain, state, etc)? Very cool indeed!!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Wow, Mimosa! That is a fabulous pic. Where was it taken (mountain, state, etc)? Very cool indeed!!



Thanks. :bow: It was in Castle Rock, Colorado.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> my eyebrows are intense.


Wow. Someone needs a brow wax. *gets out the wax*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2007)

I shall tell you what I tell all. I'm afraid to do anything about 'em, since I mean, you know, they're weighing down my head and I don't want it to float away. I am secure in my browness.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 10, 2007)

You look like a tanner version of Eddie Argos from Art Brut.

Saw him perform last night. :blush: :blush:


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> snappin pics earlier..snap..snap



Lovely smile, Mossy.


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Today - hot and sweaty at Knott's Berry Farm . . . bare arms blowing in the wind



Wow, you look to be a very sweet gal!


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> The obligatory new puppy excessive cuteness pic......



There's love all over it, neighbor Zandoz!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow. Someone needs a brow wax. *gets out the wax*



I love the sound of a man screaming........oooooppppssss

~ahem~


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> my eyebrows are intense.



I care not for the eyebrows insofar as wanting change. It's your nose I still want to lick.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks everyone for sharing your pics  

i am so sorry i haven't been active recently becuase my work took most of my time..

i feel like sharing some pics..hope you will like them 

















even though i might not be active as much as before.. but i am always login and check the threads, read it and enjoy it.. thanks for being such a wonderful family to me...thanks for being such great friends to me... :blush: 

i will try my best to be more active in the near future..i promise  

love ya all,  
Dark_Hart


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2007)

You take the coolest, artsy photos! I really love every pic post of yours!


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 10, 2007)

View attachment AvaCowgirl0.jpg


Yee Haw! Howdy Folks!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> We got a couple of waterproof one time use cameras when we were in Tahoe and never used them so we took one on our 4th of july swim. Chico has a really cool, free pool that is made from a local creek that has part of it cemented in. We go there daily since it's been about 105 with 50% humidity (i miss the dry heat, not sure why it's so humid these days) Anyhoo, here are the fun swim pics




The pictures of you are great... I cant even imagine the pool. As the biggest fan ever of being in pools I can just say I wish I was there with you..


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 10, 2007)

View attachment Ava1.jpg


_*...on a summer night*_


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 10, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> View attachment 22523
> 
> 
> _*...on a summer night*_



HOT indeed!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> thanks everyone for sharing your pics
> 
> i am so sorry i haven't been active recently becuase my work took most of my time..
> 
> ...




You are a hottie! Fo' realz...:kiss2:

Oh and the Armani shades add to your cool factor. Loves it!


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 10, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> HOT indeed!!!!!!:smitten:



Thanks Rojodi!:batting: 

I'm pretty new to the board here. Have you been here long?

Cheers!


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking ghostly pale before a night out in Vegas. 

View attachment HPIM1317_edited.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Looking ghostly pale before a night out in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 22546



Your hair looks so cute in the pic!


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie. Here is my pic.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the pic and welcome aboard. That's a smile and a half.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Thanks. :bow: It was in Castle Rock, Colorado.



OK, that's funny. I lived in Colorado for 38 years, and I didn't even recognize that. I must be slippin'. :doh:


----------



## mimosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, that's funny. I lived in Colorado for 38 years, and I didn't even recognize that. I must be slippin'. :doh:



I just moved to this state 9 months ago. It was hard getting use to this altitude! 
What part of Colorado are you from? Did you like the winters here?


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 11, 2007)

*WELCOME AURORA! Very cute Pic!!*


Aurora1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie. Here is my pic.


----------



## djewell (Jul 11, 2007)

hi! i'm the not-cute one holding the cute one 

View attachment imagething.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 11, 2007)

djewell said:


> hi! i'm the not-cute one holding the cute one



What an awesome pic! I love it.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 11, 2007)

djewell said:


> hi! i'm the not-cute one holding the cute one



you have such a kind face, and this pic is very cute!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> thanks everyone for sharing your pics
> 
> i am so sorry i haven't been active recently becuase my work took most of my time..
> 
> ...



Dude... I mean this in the last coming on to you way as possible... but you are effing gorgeous


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 11, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Dude... I mean this in the last coming on to you way as possible... but you are effing gorgeous



I agree! But why is he smelling his armpit?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I agree! But why is he smelling his armpit?



I third that... Dark_Hart, your photographic imagry is fantastic and you are a hansome guy. As for the armpit thing Jay... I do that myself every once in a while actually; maybe I'll post pix in a confession thread one day...

Stan


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2007)

best friend, other half, left arm.
she lives in MA and she only comes home like three times a year. honestly sometimes it feels like i'm only really alive when she's here. 
there'll be more to come in the next 2 weeks, but here's night one:
also: bourbon and sweet tea = YUMMIEST SUMMERTIME DRINK EVER. 

View attachment mesiegy.jpg


View attachment mesieg2.jpg


View attachment mesieg3.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2007)

also! bonus mega double chin action: 

View attachment mechas.jpg


----------



## Shala (Jul 11, 2007)

Me getting ready for work this morning..... 

View attachment New Image7.JPG


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 11, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> You take the coolest, artsy photos! I really love every pic post of yours!



Woww.... *blushing* Thank you darlin... :wubu: 

*Kisses* :kiss2: 



ashmamma84 said:


> You are a hottie! Fo' realz...:kiss2:
> 
> Oh and the Armani shades add to your cool factor. Loves it!



you are a darlin!! *Big Kisses* thanks ashamma :wubu: 



KnottyOne said:


> Dude... I mean this in the last coming on to you way as possible... but you are effing gorgeous



great words from a great guy like you..waaaw thanks bro  



Jay West Coast said:


> I agree! But why is he smelling his armpit?



hehe




.. thanks Jay..you know i need to make sure everything ok



fa_man_stan said:


> I third that... Dark_Hart, your photographic imagry is fantastic and you are a hansome guy. As for the armpit thing Jay... I do that myself every once in a while actually; maybe I'll post pix in a confession thread one day...
> 
> Stan



Thank you Stan.. Your always soo sweet & supportive :batting: 

dude..thank you so much for being such a great friend :batting:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I just moved to this state 9 months ago. It was hard getting use to this altitude!
> What part of Colorado are you from? Did you like the winters here?



I was born in Denver, and lived in the suburbs (Arvada & Wheatridge which is west of Denver) until I moved to Southern California in 1992. The winters were fun back then. Especially when I was a kid, and back in high school when I liked to go skiing with my friends. My daughter loved the winters when she was growing up, because every once in a while there would be a "snow day", where it would be so funky out that she could stay home from school all day and play with Me.  My family has a cabin up near Estes Park (mountains northwest of Boulder), and I used to love it there...awesome beautiful. Sometimes I miss the beauty of the mountains and crisp fall days when the leaves turn colors.

But then again....I now live by the beach in San Diego, and I do NOT miss the snow at all.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> best friend, other half, left arm.
> she lives in MA and she only comes home like three times a year. honestly sometimes it feels like i'm only really alive when she's here.
> there'll be more to come in the next 2 weeks, but here's night one:
> also: bourbon and sweet tea = YUMMIEST SUMMERTIME DRINK EVER.




Woooowwwieeee!!! Two hot and sexy mamas!!! lol

Very cute!


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> best friend, other half, left arm.
> she lives in MA and she only comes home like three times a year. honestly sometimes it feels like i'm only really alive when she's here.
> there'll be more to come in the next 2 weeks, but here's night one:
> also: bourbon and sweet tea = YUMMIEST SUMMERTIME DRINK EVER.



Wow! Your best friend looks remarkably like my sister!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> best friend, other half, left arm.
> she lives in MA and she only comes home like three times a year. honestly sometimes it feels like i'm only really alive when she's here.
> there'll be more to come in the next 2 weeks, but here's night one:
> also: bourbon and sweet tea = YUMMIEST SUMMERTIME DRINK EVER.


It suddenly occurs to me that I did not cop a feel when I had the chance.

Damn. Remind me for next time.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 12, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I was born in Denver, and lived in the suburbs (Arvada & Wheatridge which is west of Denver) until I moved to Southern California in 1992. The winters were fun back then. Especially when I was a kid, and back in high school when I liked to go skiing with my friends. My daughter loved the winters when she was growing up, because every once in a while there would be a "snow day", where it would be so funky out that she could stay home from school all day and play with Me.  My family has a cabin up near Estes Park (mountains northwest of Boulder), and I used to love it there...awesome beautiful. Sometimes I miss the beauty of the mountains and crisp fall days when the leaves turn colors.
> 
> But then again....I now live by the beach in San Diego, and I do NOT miss the snow at all.



I bet you don't miss the snow! I was here for all dang blizzards this last winter! ( Sorry, I am still kind of bitter about it.) I prefer my blizzards from Diary Queen only. I do like snow. But just not that much. But I have to say, my son had a wonderful time playing in it.
I think that Colorado has the best summers ever! I think this is the best summer I have ever had in my life. 
You are a lucky lady. Living by the beach! Have a wonderful day.


----------

